# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/9/14, Why Seth Why?



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*The WWE Universe is still reeling from last week’s massive shake-ups that saw Batista quit WWE, Seth Rollins turn on his Shield compatriots and Daniel Bryan’s WWE World Heavyweight Championship reign come under fire once again. The questions continue to multiply as we approach this week’s Raw, live in Minneapolis. Here are five to focus on. *_














> _*Less than 24 hours after putting his body and career on the line in a hellacious six-man battle against Evolution at WWE Payback — a clash The Shield won decisively, by the way — Seth Rollins and a few well-timed steel chair strikes obliterated one of the most dominant factions in all of sports-entertainment history.
> 
> Those hoping for some sort of explanation from The Architect himself were left disappointed on SmackDown, when Rollins told the WWE Universe that the only person who needs to know why he turned his back on his brothers is himself.
> 
> As Triple H said in his exclusive WWE.com interview on Wednesday, the calculating Rollins was long considered the “brains” of The Shield, so how will Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns fare without him? We’ll hopefully get an answer to that question from the remaining Hounds of Justice when they appear on this week’s Raw.*_














> _*Stephanie McMahon continues to force our injured WWE World Heavyweight Champion into difficult situations. Now, if the leader of the “Yes!” Movement is medically cleared to compete June 29 at WWE Money in the Bank, he must defend his illustrious title against Kane in a perilous Stretcher Match. If Bryan is not yet recovered from neck surgery at that time, the title will be vacated and, for the first time ever, will be put up for grabs in a monumental Money in the Bank Ladder Match.
> 
> One week after Stephanie announced the two potential fates of the WWE World Heavyweight Title, she will officially address the health of its current bearer. What new information about Bryan’s condition will The Authority unearth?*_














> _*Last Monday night, this year’s Money in the Bank Ladder Match began to take shape when Alberto Del Rio defeated Dolph Ziggler to become the first Superstar to qualify for the high-stakes bout. No stranger to Money in the Bank glory, having used a Money in the Bank victory to catapult himself to a WWE Championship victory in 2011, Del Rio faces an as-yet-unknown field of competition.
> 
> Who will join Del Rio in this career-changing Ladder Match? Moreover, what will its participants be vying for, a WWE World Heavyweight Championship contract or the coveted title itself? *_














> _*It’s no wonder why Damien Sandow was once confused for one of Adam Rose’s costumed “Rosebuds.” We’ve seen Sandow make a spectacle of himself as Magneto, Sherlock Holmes, Davy Crockett, Indiana Pacer Lance Stephenson and a rapper named D-Sizzle in recent weeks, making us wonder if the so-called “Intellectual Savior of the Masses” might need some “saving” himself.
> 
> Then again, Sandow’s eccentric brand of live-action role-playing — LARPing for the uninitiated —is undeniably entertaining, even if it hasn’t necessarily translated to in-ring success. Maybe there’s an end-game to this bizarre fashion show that hasn’t been brought to light just yet. Regardless, we can’t wait to see who this verbose Superstar will channel next. *_














> _*After Bray Wyatt’s disciples, Luke Harper & Erick Rowan, defeated WWE Tag Team Champions The Usos in a non-title encounter on Raw — putting the swamp monsters in strong contention for the championships— The Eater of Worlds returned on SmackDown to deliver an unsettling message to the WWE Universe.
> 
> “There’s nothing left to fear,” Wyatt said, speaking out for the first time since his Last Man Standing Match defeat to John Cena at WWE Payback. “Brothers and sisters, I am reborn. Join me.”
> 
> ...


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

They better open up with Rollins/Evolution. Not going to endure 2 and a half hours of shit


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Looking forward to the :rollins explanation.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Hinting at something substantial for Sandow after his "Man of 1,000 Gimmicks" routine? Could be great, but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

If anyone can make a "Man of a 1000 gimmicks" work, it's Sandow. He's the type of worker who, despite how stupid it may seem, goes 100 percent with whatever is handed to him. I have to commend him for trying to make the best out of every opportunity. You just never know what the fans may latch on to and this crazy gimmick-or one of the personas-can put him back on the right path.

I know it's not favorable in his fan's eyes, but it's something I guess.

Bad News Barret gimmick got shitted on and fpalm the night it was debuted, look at him now. Barrett enjoys the fuck out of the gimmick and it shows. His dedication to the character got him over again with a catchy saying to boot. "I've got some BAD news!" :lol

If WWE loves us, Raw will open with Shield/Evolution. And throughout the night we get backstage segments before the show closes with them.
Those six individuals and Wyatts(poor Bray) are really the only things keeping WWE interesting(DB is out and BNB/Cesaro are stuck in endless rematches). So I say give the fans what they want.

I'm quite excited for this Raw and let's all hope WWE will capitalize on the heightened interest Seth's turn has garnered. Stop all the meaningless filler and hit this one out the park WWE :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

The WWE should change what the refs say when counting pinfalls. Instead of counting to three they should spell out J-O-B.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Y'know what RAW needs? More Layla



TB Tapp said:


> The WWE should change what the refs say when counting pinfalls. Instead of counting to three they should spell out J-O-B.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Seth will probably come out wearing a suit tomorrow and/or if he competes he'll be wearing trunks again.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

> - As of this morning, the script for tomorrow night's WWE RAW was not finalized. At one point there were two Money In the Bank qualifying matches planned.


*Source:*http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...ws-on-tomorrow-night-raw/#GdhQqIPIOoGk1c8T.99


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Honestly, I'm most curious as to if Seth will still be sporting the riot gear or if he'll have trunks.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Honestly, I'm most curious as to if Seth will still be sporting the riot gear or if he'll have trunks.


Same here.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

meh


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'll be disappointed if Rollins doesn't come out in a suit. What a way to further anger the fans in attendance, he's currently the most hated man in wrestling, why not play up to it?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> I'll be disappointed if Rollins doesn't come out in a suit. What a way to further anger the fans in attendance, he's currently the most hated man in wrestling, why not play up to it?


Yeah, now that you mention he should at least wear a suit for any promo they might do.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL Sandow having a build? :faint: Wonder if they really plan on pushing Rio again, or are they maxing him out till his contract ends, if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

What if Alicia, to help with her anger issues, has a segment with Dr. Shelby? I know the Divas aren't the main attraction but Dr. Shelby was golden and this is a good opportunity to bring his segments back


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Look like I'm only here for Shield/Evo stuff again. As per usual. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah just get our hopes up for Sandow just to crush them a bit later. unk3


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Parker said:


> They better open up with Rollins/Evolution. Not going to endure 2 and a half hours of shit


Do you not know WWE? 

They're going to recap what happened for 2 and a half hours before Rollins comes out and says he doesn't owe anyone an explanation. :side:


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Just hope they go the right direction with the Rollins turn, hope it's a good one.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Rollins " the only person who needs to know why I did what I did is me"

Translation :The writers don't know why yet.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay I'll have to watch this tomorrow. It's conflicting with the Sony E3 conference!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ambrose/Reigns will open RAW imo, then HHH (and Randy probably) will come and announce the main event.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Which Teletubby will be Sandow-ized tonight?
What brand of pop will Alicia Fox throw?
Streak, or no streak (in Rollins' hair)?

RAW's unanswered questions


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Can't wait for RAW tonight.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Which Teletubby will be Sandow-ized tonight?
> What brand of pop will Alicia Fox throw?
> Streak, or no streak (in Rollins' hair)?
> 
> RAW's unanswered questions


:lol:clap:bow


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

They really need to step up Seth's turn a few notches. I know that Smackdown was great for showcasing Rollins at the expense of Ambrose and Reigns disappearance, but Raw needs to take the violence up a few notches and not just rely on matches at this point. I want at least one backstage brawl which has been kinda missing since The Shield went on the warpath that one Smackdown when the Evolution feud was brand new. 

Worried about Bray. It seems like the WWE is fully behind him, but also have sunk him already to the point where he's largely irrelevant.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Want a promo or a verbal face off more than a brawl actually. They brawled almost every week in the Shield/Evo feud. I want an angry Ambrose/Reigns promo while HHH and Rollins look on smugly. Let Ambrose and Reigns try getting their hands on Seth but not be successful this night.

Really no clue what they wanna do with Bray. Looks like Harper/Rowan are feuding with the Usos, but since Cena confronted Steph last week, Bray's got nothing to do. Not sure if I wanna see the feud with Cena continue, but don't see any other opponents either.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Hoping to see Ambrose and Reigns open Raw, with Ambrose cutting an awesome promo, Rollins, HHH and Orton interrupt and announce some BS match that won't even really happen.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I want to see where they go with cena, Looks like the Wyatt feud will continue


----------



## Feel.The.Bang (Jun 8, 2014)

If Rollins does indeed come out to the ring in his shield gear it will ruin the whole turn for me altogether. Only two Raws to mess it up? Hoping. All in all should be a great Episode. Looking fwd to it.


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ahh, didn't get a chance to make the thread today


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

Agree with you guys -- Rollins needs to walk down in a suit


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Legion103 said:


> Agree with you guys -- Rollins needs to walk down in a suit


And sunglasses.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Waiting to see what Dean DA GAWD has to say about Rollins.

I hope Barrett and or Wyatt are in MITB qualifying matches tonight.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Enigmal said:


> And sunglasses.


And no white streak in his hair.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Rollins isn't in Evolution. Fuck the glasses and suit.


----------



## Feel.The.Bang (Jun 8, 2014)

Waffelz said:


> Rollins isn't in Evolution. Fuck the glasses and suit.


Nor is he in The Shield


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

They gotta have Ambrose come out on the mic tonight and obliterate every single person like the mic god that he is :ambrose3


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Apparently Rollins was added to the Evolution Titantron at the last house show. Not sure if it's true, though.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Apparently Rollins was added to the Evolution Titantron at the last house show. Not sure if it's true, though.


Damn, looking forward to seeing that on raw tonight.
He is officially in Evolution.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm actually excited for tonight's show! Better not be disappointed!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'll probably regret saying this later, but I'm looking forward to raw tonight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I'll probably regret saying this later, but I'm looking forward to raw tonight.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why would you regret that?
You're making it seem like a death sentance :lo
It's a tv show you're watching later, it's not that bad mate.


----------



## Jeff Rollins (May 11, 2014)

I just hope the Ambrose and Reigns don't get to Seth tonight, we need a few more weeks of him been a badass heel first


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

New Shield member tonight? :mark:

BOLIEVE IN THE SHIELD!


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Seth to come out looking like this.... :mark:


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Rollins needs to come out to the Evolution theme, possibly rocking a suit similar to the one he wore at the Slammys. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I hope there won't be a Rollins/Ziggler rematch.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I'll probably regret saying this later, but I'm looking forward to raw tonight.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





TOM MADISON said:


> I'm actually excited for tonight's show! Better not be disappointed!


as am i, but with reservations.. the million +1 commercials will put me off and They will probably do another delay scene with Bryan/Stephanie. Maybe Cena gets involved in it which wouldn't surprise me as he was involved last week.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Excited for RAW more than usual tonight.

Expecting an awesome promo from Ambrose, hope WWE let him unleash his full potential and a brawl with Rollins would be nice. 
Rollins rocking a suit or some new attire. 
Stephanie just takes the Championship off Bryan already instead of dragging this abysmal storyline out further. 
Bray Wyatt possibly qualifying for the Money In The Bank Ladder Match, only thing I think he can do.
Kane takes out Cena. 

Things I'm not looking forward to.

Terrible WWE Comedy.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/482463-daniel-bryans-status-for-money-in-the-bank


> According to SEScoops.com, Daniel Bryan found out backstage at Raw today that he will NOT be able to compete at Money in the Bank in a stretcher match against Kane.
> 
> Bryan has not been medically cleared to compete at the PPV, so it's likely, although not confirmed, that WWE will announce tonight on Raw that the Ladder match at the PPV will indeed be for the WWE World Title.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Frico said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/482463-daniel-bryans-status-for-money-in-the-bank


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Won't be watching live since too many commercials ruin it for me. Feels much better watching without them later.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Dean Ambrose will transform into Dean Wyatt tonight. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Cena back in the spotlight tonight probably, if Bryan is stripped. You know, they have to build up their future World champion


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Any UK fans staying up to watch this tonight?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Minnesota, hey? Any chance we get Lesnar tonight?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

RCSheppy said:


> Minnesota, hey? Any chance we get Lesnar tonight?


0% chance. He has no appearances in this time of year.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Batista leaves and just like that, Seth joins and Orton is the third wheel again. 

:maury :aryalol :ti


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

RAW should be good tonight, I'm pwoper looking forward to it.

:show


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> Batista leaves and just like that, Seth joins and *Orton is the third wheel again.*
> 
> :maury




:lmao

And Randy probably thought it would be Seth but nope back to being poor old Randy


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Watching RAW on TV for the first time in weeks just to contribute to DB's segment. He'll probably be gone for a while after this, hopefully having the highest-viewed segment and then leaving will knock off any potential thoughts by the WWE of him just being a good hand, rather than a solid main eventer.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Won't be watching live since too many commercials ruin it for me. Feels much better watching without them later.


*Come to the VIP chatroom. The trolling makes time fly by.*


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

So Bryan will have to get rid of the title? Looks like Brie quit for no reason.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Alex said:


> RAW should be good tonight, I'm pwoper looking forward to it.
> 
> :show


:shiiit


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> So Bryan will have to get rid of the title? Looks like Brie quit for no reason.


*There are plenty of reasons she should be off television.*


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Gonna watch it on TV for the first time in a while. Particularly interested in seeing what happens with The Shield, Bryan, and what Wyatt's next move is.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

RCSheppy said:


> So Bryan will have to get rid of the title? Looks like Brie quit for no reason.











I think she's back.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

The Reigns Train said:


> *There are plenty of reasons she should be off television.*



There are also *two* reasons she should be on :duck


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to Raw tonight, can't wait to see Ambrose and Reigns' reaction to what happened last week, would also be good to hear an explanation from Rollins. If the MITB match is going to be for the title, it will be interesting to see who is in it. Also intrigued to see what happens with Bray Wyatt.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

As long as Big Show isn't involved in this rollins vs shield angle tonight then I'm happy


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Any UK fans staying up to watch this tonight?


I am. No exams :brodgers


----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

*TONIGHT: MPLS RAW TITTY-MASTER CHANT*

We haven't seen our beloved Dean since that dirty Rollins crossed him; what better a way to welcome him back than with a well deserved chant of, *"TITTY-MASTER!"*?

Let's do this damn thing.



















More Here:

TONIGHT: MPLS RAW TITTY-MASTER CHANT


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

FUCK YA RASSLIN! Looking forward to GOAT ROLLINS. And I wanna see what happens with Cody/Dust.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Expecting a very active and entertaining RAW discussion thread for tonight.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

After last week, they need to keep Rollins doing dickhead-ish things. No point going from beating the living manshit out of Ambrose to all smiles and jokes with promo's a week later, they made him a mega heel rather than a heel, they need to treat him like a mega-heel (just don't feed him to Cena).


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

RM Dandy said:


> I am. No exams :brodgers


Nice one, son.

Still not sure if I should catch some much needed sleep and record it or just go all out and endure the adverts.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> endure the adverts.


You're a braver person than I, PepsiPlunge07.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully we will see more MITB qualifying matches tonight.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Tonighttt boys, still a few hours left to go


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Nice one, son.
> 
> Still not sure if I should catch some much needed sleep and record it or just go all out and endure the adverts.


#RISEAGAINSTADS

_Tonight's the night

No dwarfs, no midget as champs

yeah all hands up in the air

Tonight's the night_

:brodgers :cena3


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Hopefully we will see more MITB qualifying matches tonight.


I'm just upset at the fact that Barrett retained on Smackdown unk3

Even if he qualifies he's not gonna win while holding the Incontinence Championship. enaldo


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Really looking forward to tonight's show. Despite it starts at 3AM in my country, I think I'll be watching it live.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

With the rumors of Bryan dropping the title tonight...any chance we see Brock Lesnar since RAW is in his hometown?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

El Torito will win the title.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

If they leave the Bryan situation up in the air again :lel

And if Rollins says that he's the only one that needs to know why he turned on Rollins and Ambrose again :lel


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

RM Dandy said:


> I'm just upset at the fact that Barrett retained on Smackdown unk3
> 
> Even if he qualifies he's not gonna win while holding the Incontinence Championship. enaldo


The Miz won MITB while holding the US title, so there's still hope.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah I hope Barrett is in the match but I somehow think he's either not even going to get a match to qualify for it, or if he does, get screwed over by cesaro.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Brooklyn Brawler ‏@brawlerreal 10 Min.

Just heard that The Authority is making a big announcement to start #RAW. Guesses on what it will be??? #WWE

Triple H ‏@TripleH 17 Min.

Breaking: The Authority will make a blockbuster announcement tonight to start #RAW. You won't want to miss it. @StephMcMahon #WWE

Bryan getting stripped of the title, probably.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Looking forward to this Raw so much more than I was last week. :mark: at a multi-man ladder match at MITB. Also looking forward to the Rollins situation.

Hopefully the rest of the fuckery isn't TOO bad. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope Bryan gets stripped of the title tonight, they've dragged it out/wasted too much time already.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Predicting the entire roster standing on the stage for one segment tonight.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Lesnar to be new champion*


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> *Lesnar to be new champion*


:HA


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> :HA


It is far fetched but this is the WWE. 

I just have this vision of them handing it to him tonight


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Brooklyn Brawler ‏@brawlerreal 10 Min.
> 
> Just heard that The Authority is making a big announcement to start #RAW. Guesses on what it will be??? #WWE
> 
> ...


This is probably what it will be.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Brooklyn Brawler ‏@brawlerreal 10 Min.
> 
> Just heard that The Authority is making a big announcement to start #RAW. Guesses on what it will be??? #WWE
> 
> ...


:mark:


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Got myself a crate of beer, plan on staying up late for tonight.

Haven't watched in a few weeks so I'm not too sure whats going on.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Finally watching Raw live after 4 weeks. Wodka, Whiskey and magic staff right beside me , WWE pls make it a good show.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Wonder if the *BIG SHOE* will join the shield
No Grammar Nazi ****


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Wonder if the *BIG SHOE* will join the shield
> No Grammar Nazi ****


Dude, Please.. Don't even say that. You might Jinx it.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

I really hope they strip Bryan of the title tonight. Dude can't even stay healthy for a month. He's a flash in the pan.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

vacuous said:


> I really hope they strip Bryan of the title tonight. Dude can't even stay healthy for a month. He's a flash in the pan.


:clap Decent troll attempt 5/10


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Brooklyn Brawler ‏@brawlerreal 10 Min.
> 
> Just heard that The Authority is making a big announcement to start #RAW. Guesses on what it will be??? #WWE
> 
> ...


Kurt Angle is coming back


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Lesnar spotted.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I agree that Bryan should be stripped of the title, but it's not his fault and he's not a "flash in the pan"
Some fans :lol


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Punk return?


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Where do you guys think they will go with Wyatt?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


> Punk return?


Oh jesus christ.

:fpalm


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


> Punk return?


:ex:


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

KansasCity14 said:


> Where do you guys think they will go with Wyatt?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nowhere good. Cena sqashed the fuck outta Wyatt's potential, made him look like a jobber.... A JABRONI


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

KansasCity14 said:


> Where do you guys think they will go with Wyatt?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's over. The moment he touched Cena all melted down.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

KansasCity14 said:


> Where do you guys think they will go with Wyatt?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Cena will finish his burial of Wyatt and then he (cena) will get handed the titles some time before mitb. As for Wyatt that's a good question. I can see rowen and Harper continuing with the Usos a little longer. Bray May feud with a midcarder to re-establish himself as a threat.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't you just love waiting for Raw the week after something exciting happened, in this case Rollins turning on The Shield. Lets hope we get another ending that gets us like this for next week.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Which ****** are left for Rusev to crush btw? JTG.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Can't wait for Cena to come out and kiss up to Daniel Bryan in order to get cheap pops tonight.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

RCSheppy said:


> Can't wait for Cena to come out and kiss up to Daniel Bryan in order to get cheap pops tonight.


"It's a shame what happened to Daniel Bryan. I know what it's like to be out with an injury. But I would like to thank Daniel Bryan for holding my titles while I was busy with other things. THE CHAMP IS HERRRRRE"


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

BOLIEVE IN THE SHIELD


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Wonder if the *BIG SHOE* will join the shield
> No Grammar Nazi ****












BAH GAWD.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So when IS Randy gonna cash in that damn rematch clause he had from like 2 months ago


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> So when IS Randy gonna cash in that damn rematch clause he had from like 2 months ago


Hopefully never.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Please switch up your format and make the show interesting tonite. Something interesting should hsppen in the middle of an hr for once


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

kokepepsi said:


> BOLIEVE IN THE SHIELD


*Dear God, it's happening.*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> BOLIEVE IN THE SHIELD


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cena should come out with a heel style black pirate eye-patch.

Rusev, crush JTG! Please


----------



## MikeAugust (Jun 9, 2014)

I wish they didn't announce that the MITB match would be for the title if Bryan couldn't compete. It would have been a great heel moment if after stripping Bryan of the title, they handed Orton one of the titles and Rollins one of the titles.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> *Lesnar to be new champion*


They might as well just keep the title on Bryan then since Lesnar wouldn't work house shows or even some RAW/SD shows.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Championship scramble match tonight please.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Tonight on RAW: 5 rematches from last week, Rusev squashing a black person, and a midget fighting a bull.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

jtg needs to squash rusev.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ziggler vs Titus on the pre-show (on Superstars) :


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Tonight on RAW: 5 rematches from last week, Rusev squashing a black person, and a midget fighting a bull.


Sadly, I think you just posted the results for tonights show. lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Booker T stay talking about that chingle chingle.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

The fuckery is nearly upon us :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ahh, time for the iWC to make 37 threads bitching about the inevitable Cena title win. Should be a great night :duck


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

13 mins lads.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Welcome to WWE Monday Night Rematch


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Awaiting the nuclear heat on Evolution


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

...aaaand Adam Rose already demoted to Superstars.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Only watching this for the Shield breakup, only thing that's interesting


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG Renee:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::ex::ex::ex::ex:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Funny how they left out Cena's Money in the Bank cash in loss. :vince2


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Sheamus vs. Barrett for a spot in the MITB match
Cesaro vs. RVD for a spot in the MITB match


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> Funny how they left out Cena's Money in the Bank cash in loss. :vince2


That's not shocking or surprising.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Booker T is GOAT on these pre shows :ti


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cesaro vs RVD and BNB vs Sheamus in a MITB qualifying match announced.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Paradise Hero said:


> Sheamus vs. Barrett for a spot in the MITB match
> Cesaro vs. RVD for a spot in the MITB match


I'm looking forward to Sheamus/Barrett in regards to the match itself, but why would they put these two in the MITB match, you'd think they'd give them feuds for their own respective titles.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

3 1/2MB on Superstars :cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Barrett vs. Sheamus AGAIN

Cesaro vs. RVD AGAIN

God damn, must we see the same matches over and over and OVER. Sheamus and Cesaro over. Sucks for Barrett.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Randy Orton‏@RandyOrton

Wish I could've made it tonight.... #RAW


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sheamus gonna beat Barrett 

Cesaro gonna beat RVD at least, plus Cesaro's winning the contract anyway most likely.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Tonight on RAW: 5 rematches from last week, Rusev squashing a black person, and a midget fighting a bull.






I'm just going to quote myself.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like DB wont be making MITB since they have major news on his status.
Poor DB can't catch a break.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Only watching until the Sony Conference


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Does it start in a minute or an hour? Can't normally watch it here in the UK with the timezone


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

HHHGame78 said:


> Funny how they left out Cena's Money in the Bank cash in loss. :vince2



:lmao 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Only watching until the Sony Conference


Me too. Hopefully everything interesting happens in the first hour.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

jackbhoy said:


> Does it start in a minute or an hour? Can't normally watch it here in the UK with the timezone


A minute


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

jackbhoy said:


> Does it start in a minute or an hour? Can't normally watch it here in the UK with the timezone


1 minute


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Let this fuckery commence.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Hopefully all of the good parts (a.k.a. Shield, HHH & Rollins) happen before Sony's E3 conference.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks bois, repped


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

jackbhoy said:


> Does it start in a minute or an hour? Can't normally watch it here in the UK with the timezone



1 more minute. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Let the fuckery begin


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Here we go boys and girls :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

GOAT couple to start things off


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:buried


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Here we go


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

rrriiiippppppplllleeeeeeeeH!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LET THE FUCKERY BEGIN!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I can't believe the crowd is so chill.

They booed the shit out of Triple H on Smackdown.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Eh, I hope something interested happens. The combo of them are generally just the same promos over and over.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Blockbuster announcement eh? Interesting.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Triple H. This ought to be a boring start.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

They should start making out in the middle of this promo.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Seth Rollins or Brock Lesner for world Champion please


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Here's to hoping this is a good Raw! On a side note, I miss pyro at the opening of the shows.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:lol is there a guy dressed as a bunny behind the commentators?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Triple H back in the D Bry storyline?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

IT'S ME REIGNS!


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

JBL YOU ARE ASSS


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Gotta love JBL.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd sounds pretty good tonight.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

and JBL makes me want to hang myself already.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Angry crowd


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

These amazing trolls.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

What state are they in?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Gotta love how HHH is gloating about a guy being injured and how many times was HHH injured during his career and missed time?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Is Raw live?



Edit: Nevermind


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd drag my dick over used needles just to get a tit wank off Steph.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Chanting "you suck" or "you slut"?
:steph


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh shit authority paid the doctor off


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

FUCK DOCTOR JOSEPH MAROON


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mrs. McMahon? Who is she married to? Shane? Huh, JBL?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Wyatt in the crowd :lmao


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I mark for Dr. Maroon
Put the belt on him


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

What a maroon.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Doctors getting booed :lol


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I think Vince still beats you two when comes to blockbuster announcements.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What a maroon. 

Where's Bugs Bunny when you need him?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

He's no Lloyd Youngblood.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DB about to give them titles up.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Stephanie stumbling


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Son of a fucker.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

He really probably shouldn't compete. Health comes first.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just smug as fuck :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

A+ recovery :lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Bryan no longer champion.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

B+ Recovery :waffle


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm a huge Bryan mark but damn is Stef good.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

HHH=G.O.A.T. Troll


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Anyone else see Bray Wyatt in the crowd? :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Triple H telling it like it is.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think they're in Minneapolis, tonight.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

OMGG THEY ARE GONNA GIVE THE TITLE TO JOHN CENA


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Gotta love how HHH is gloating about a guy being injured and how many times was HHH injured during his career and missed time?


How many times did he miss time injured and keep the title?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Twisting the fucking knife.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Well there you have it.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, there you have it folks.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Finally! What should have been done to start with!

And then get him his return shot the right way when he can return.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

There you go titles are vacated


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

There ya go.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

About fucking time.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

so brie quit for no reason?


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Nuclear heat


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Your new WWE Champion - VACANT :vince$


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Break up the Shield one week and strip Daniel Bryan of the title this week.

Gotta love the bad guy.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

What a horrendous title reign to have after such a great build up, poor guy just can't catch a break


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

health is more important than wrestling.

fuck this company


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

C'mon, award the Championship to Trips :mark: :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Well, we all know Bryan is at his best when he's chasing the title, so this keeps him somewhat fresh, if that's the correct term.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, now I wonder who they're gonna put the strap on now?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*"It is with heavy heavy brea... errr heart..." *


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Bryan been stripped.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Never return her calls. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Don't understand why the people are saying "NO,NO,NO" I think it's best for DB to rest and not rush back.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank god that horrible reign is over.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The glorious return of Vacant to the main event scene


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Twisting the knife even more...


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Man, how old is steph? She's fine as hell.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

HHH as champ plz


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

BigEMartin said:


> so brie quit for no reason?


:ti
yes


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

these 2 are awfully boring. i wish hunter would just retire to backstage stuff.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Yes :mark: fuuuck Bryan


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bryan to get the WWEWHC back ASAP.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

His chase for the title when he's healthy again will be epic tho.....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

guess its time to take a break for WWE while DB is gone.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

I wonder if we'll get a MITB Briefcase match as well.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Spoiler: cena wins.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

No pop for the MITB title match.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

OMG STEPHANIE JUST ZTAKE OFF HUNTERS PANTS AND SUCK HIS BIG FAT DICK


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

There you go no briefcase


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

lol @ "very very bright" :ti

Ladder match for the title. Awesome. Hope Rollins qualifies!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BORING.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

John Cena title reign incoming fpalm


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

jesus


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Reigns in the ladder match?


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Please put HHH in that match


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Del rio getting some heat, finally.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

VERY BRIGHT


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Stephanie McMahon LOVES TROLLING!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SPOILER - Del Rio won't be the new champion :lol


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Why is that mexican hack once again back in the title picture fpalm


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

worst reign ever from bryan?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds like we're back to square one.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

You see Steph trolling... on the TV...

She shouldn't too accents though. And four spot left open, interesting.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Del Rio : Steph... Don't say my name like that. Seriously.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Seth Rollins or Brock Lesner!


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

ALberto Del Rio in back in the championship scene yes my life is complete! said no one...ever!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I thought for a second there that Triple H was going to say Cena instead of Orton.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a feeling we'll end up getting Orton as WWEWHC for some reason.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Thank god no Kane vs Bryan :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Orton confirmed for the MITB match as well.

So no Orton vs Reigns.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Two of the most boring wrestlers entered in the ladder match.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Orton  that means no awful Orton vs Reigns match.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Free pass for Orton because 'he just deserves it' :lol :troll


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Wow, tough break for Bryan. *


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So Randy gets a title rematch of sorts


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

HHH and Stephanie's promos are fucking awful.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

orton is in? can he just fuck off, he has no business being in a world title match anymore.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

ORTN :bow


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

That guy play punching the Bray Wyatt look alike needs to be escorted out of the building.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> worst reign ever from bryan?


Still better than Khali


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dat shovel :buried

Back to the midcard


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Trolls with no remorse :lmao


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

they are gonna give it to randy borton smfh


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why wouldn't they just put Rollins in there along with Orton? They want the belts with The Authority, you'd think they'd maximize the odds.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Uh Oh Bryan Fans aren't but, He'll make a Comeback


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> guess its time to take a break for WWE while DB is gone.


Yeah, this makes a big difference. Whereas in the last couple of months Daniel Bryan has almost never turned up as Champion, in the next few weeks he's going to not turn up as former Champion. I think I might stop watching as well.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

HHH is such a good troll.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WWE you can do better than this. You know you can


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I have a feeling we'll end up getting Orton as WWEWHC for some reason.


oh fucking god please no

I'll take Del Rio over a Cena or Orton reign right now.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

:bryan = :berried

HHH GOAT do
:ti


----------



## xander (ricky r) (Sep 5, 2012)

stephanie botching her lines again. my god, she is horrible on the mic


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

He wouldn't return their calls but they magically got the belts back? What'd they do, send a ninja to break into the house and take them back?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:lmao that high pitched hhh voice


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HHH trolling :lol


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Yoshimitsu said:


> HHH is such a good troll.


People call people like this douches and morons, yet we like him for his trolling? Nice!


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

orton in the match


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

As long as Cena dont win the title.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why isn't Seth out there anyway?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Wasn't Bryan supposed to respond to Stephanie's statement tonight? Or did I read that source wrong?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

BruceLeGorille said:


> they are gonna give it to randy borton smfh


Better than Shatien Shtyan :ex:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Triple H=GOAT heel


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Weird ass sounds in the background.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Still better than Khali


And Ziggler


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm going to pull a CM Punk once this opening segment is over. There's nothing else left for me on this RAW.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Stephanie McMahon LOVES TROLLING!


she's so good I bet she's a bitch in real life


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Nice to see Bryan's reign over. I'm really sorry for him, but WWE needs an active champion.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Eh, the video in the Shield thread was better.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

thekingg said:


> People call people like this douches and morons, yet we like him for his trolling? Nice!


:lol Well if he's making guys like you mad, he's doing his job.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cena to win the last MITB qualifying match :


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

How can there not be a MITB briefcase?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

DAT NUCLEAR HEAT FOR SETH


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Bryan always gets buried on the mic and is never allowed to say shit back.

Sick as hell of this crap, might just tune out until he comes back...ugh


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> I'm going to pull a CM Punk once this opening segment is over. There's nothing else left for me on this RAW.


New member of the Shield?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger to lose a qualifying match tonight, I'll bet.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Vacant is champ again!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheGMofGods said:


> Wasn't Bryan supposed to respond to Stephanie's statement tonight? Or did I read that source wrong?


I think that might have been before he was ruled out. 

The Bray Wyatt dude behind HHH is getting all my attention.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Bo Dallas joining The Shield tonight


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I have a feeling we'll end up getting Orton as WWEWHC for some reason.


I do too, and I hope we're both wrong. I just hope it's not Orton or Cena. That may be asking too much.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Wyatt Family vs. The Shield and Big Show


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fucking hell they're teaming with Cena.
Jesus christ.

Ugh.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh god, it's going to be the Big Show isn't it?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Big Shoe incoming I fucking can't :ti


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Holy shit, new shield member, I'm calling it.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Reptilian said:


> Orton  that means no awful Orton vs Reigns match.


That match will be for the belt at battleground, Orton wins the MITB setting that up


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

BIG SHOW IS BACK IN THE MAIN EVENT BABYYYY


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

So....Cena is gonna beat the Wyatts again :duck


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

John cena the new shield guy :lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh ffs they are going to shove Big Show with the Shield again fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bo Dallas to team with them :lmao Either that or it's the Big Show but god I hope not


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao Weird ass sounds in the background.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Authentic Bulgarian ethnic music. I recognized it right away. The whole song would be times better.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Oh God, Cena and Shield vs Wyatt's...ugh!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wyatts vs Ambrose, Reigns, and....

STING. :mark:
CM PUNK. :mark:

Probably Goldust or something but I can hope.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I bet Cena gonna be their partner tonight.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Shao Hunter has spoken!!!


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Imagine if Y2J is the new Shield Member lol


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Cena is gonna be their partner .. fuck that


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

They're gonna choose Big Show or Cena.

Lol.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Shit opener. I'm taking my ball and going home.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

HHH is the best heel of all time. Crazy how good he is. Mic, ring, everywhere.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

oh how predictable. the shield has no one to team with against the wyatts, until cena's music hits.

wyatt burial continues


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

I hope it's not Cena coming to their rescue


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Cena's going to be their partner. Yay.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Fuck! wyatt family officially buried?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

cmiller4642 said:


> Bo Dallas joining The Shield tonight


Adam Rose joining The Shield tonight.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh god Sheamus goin to win this


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

That "Push Cena" sign hahahaha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please barrett, win.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Watch it be Cena with the Shield


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

If it's big show I'm gonna f*cking vomit


----------



## xander (ricky r) (Sep 5, 2012)

i have a good source that tells me cm punk will be ambrose and reigns partner


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Triple H goating things up :mark:


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Get ready for a ratings boost. Vacant reigns supreme once more!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Its going to be Punk

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Please Wade


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jesus christ enough of HHH and Steph. Past 9 months has been nothing but him and bitcho on the mic at the start of every show, PPV etc...


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

OH GOD NO SHEMUS IN THE LADDER MATCH


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Fucking hell, John cena..


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Wyatts vs Ambrose, Reigns, and....
> 
> STING. :mark:
> CM PUNK. :mark:
> ...


Oh fuck. It probably will be Big Show or Cena won't it...


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Decent opening segment, genuinely gutted that there isn't going to be a MITB briefcase match though


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

BNB PLEASE!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BNB gonna lose that. He's already beaten Sheamus clean twice. No way is he going for a third. Would be awesome if he did, though, but I also think Cesaro might interfere.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger to lose a qualifying match tonight, I'll bet.


You think swagger will actually have a qualifying match? :ti


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Big Show waltzes his way back into the main event.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Why are these titleholders in the picture? They gonna start walking around with 3 titles at the same time?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Please Barrett. Please win Barret.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's 03.13 AM, shit opener, no enthusiasm for the show. Revive me for the main event/final segment


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's like 2010-2011 again.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Interesting that there is just going to be a title match at MITB. 

I thought they might have done a "Briefcase" match and a "title" match to be fair. But that might leave the rest of the show a little flat


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

If Sheamus wins, we riot!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Karl Marx said:


> Imagine if Y2J is the new Shield Member lol


Will be one of the biggest Pop ever.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

amhlilhaus said:


> oh how predictable. the shield has no one to team with against the wyatts, until cena's music hits.
> 
> 
> 
> wyatt burial continues



Nope, its gonna be worse....even worse than fucking cena. 

"WELLLLLLLLLL ITS THE BIG SHOW!"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok. It's Del Rio, Orton and definitely Cesaro. That's 3 heels. No way Barrett wins


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

With the way its going I can see this ladder match being absolutely terrible


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Well I guess we'll see what midcard title falls back into irrelevant territory tonight.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Waffelz said:


> Please Barrett. Please win Barret.


His 2-0 vs Sheamus in the last 2 , You see another win over him?


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sheamus will win here... no way all four of the particpants so far will be heels. ADR, Orton, Sheamus and Cesaro I guess.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Big Shoe in the main event sounds much more interesting than Big Show fwiw.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Six Man Tag Match = New member?

I guess Kane was the third official member of the New Age Outlaws. 

I guess John Cena is the third Uso


----------



## WidowMaker (Aug 21, 2004)

Hang on a second....They said that this is first time DB has heard of the stripping and he's not here, yet, they have titles above the ring? Lazy writing? I guess...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

MITB will suck if they insert Cena into the title match. 

No complaints over Bryan being stripped. Seems like it'll be 2013 all over again. But it sucks that no one I like is in the title hunt at this point. I'm a huge Orton fan, but even I don't want him to win either. Bryan was the best choice for the WWE belt. Looks like it's just going to go to a transitional heel champion and just waste time till Bryan gets re-inserted into the title picture eventually. 

The thing I'm not looking forward to is this forum. Frankly speaking, my first year on here during a fan revolution was a big enough roller-coaster ...



connormurphy13 said:


> Well I guess we'll see what midcard title falls back into irrelevant territory tonight.


When were they removed from irelevancy?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Please just don't let it be Big Show teaming with Ambrose and Reigns. Please? Please.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Silent KEEL said:


> Bryan always gets buried on the mic and is never allowed to say shit back.
> 
> Sick as hell of this crap, might just tune out until he comes back...ugh


Right on man, it'd be much better if he was there. He could talk about how much he'd fought for his opportunities for the 12,000th time, then his wife or John Cena could come in to say something interesting, then he could say Yes or No.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

So Ziggler/Del Rio from last week is now officially considered a qualifier for the WWEWHC ladder match? 

Utter travesty that ADR is in this match and Ziggler isn't. Only consolation is if BNB is in the match and wins.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That Joe Hart advert

:duck


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm throwing my tickets in the garbage for MITB if we don't get 2 ladder matches. One for title, one for the briefcase.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

With del Rio being in the title match, this will obviously be a Sheamus win. WWE not quite got the balls to put the likes of Barrett and Wyatt in the match, despite them two getting some of the best reactions from the crowd. Surprised they didn't put Rollins in, but if it means we get Rollins/Ambrose then I am happy.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> Nope, its gonna be worse....even worse than fucking cena.
> 
> "WELLLLLLLLLL ITS THE BIG SHOW!"
> 
> ...


Honestly both Cena and Big Show would be a straight up nightmare. My goodness.....


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

thekingg said:


> Here's 03.13 AM, shit opener, no enthusiasm for the show. Revive me for the main event/final segment


go to sleep I got the spoilers: shield ready to take on wyatts 2 on 3. cena music hits, they go on to win in about 7 minutes.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

lol orton and del rio. 2 of the most boring personalities of all time. :vince2


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

CHICKEN WAFFLE TENDERS???? IS THIS THE AMERICAN DREAM????


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Wyatts vs cena & shield. Bray wyatt to eat another pin from cena. But it'll really elevate bray.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> You think swagger will actually have a qualifying match? :ti


What's wrong with him thinking Swagger will be in the match? Ever watched Swagger before? He gets in matches like this, he just almost never wins them.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Im starting to have a feeling that Seth will not be in the MITB match. If he just ends up being fed to Roman at the PPV...man, that would be a textbook WWE way to fuck up a potentially awesome angle.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BigEMartin said:


> You think swagger will actually have a qualifying match? :ti


:ti :westbrook5


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Silent KEEL said:


> Bryan always gets buried on the mic and is never allowed to say shit back.
> 
> Sick as hell of this crap, might just tune out until he comes back...ugh


as if Bryan can say anything back, all he does is say how hard he's fought and how the people paid their hard earned money, yada yada yada..


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> That Joe Hart advert
> 
> :duck


He's ready for everything

Even for Big Shoe joining the Shield tonight


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Shit opener. I'm taking my ball and going home.


Bryan marks :lmao cry


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler, shut up.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sheamus is winning this. Duh.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> His 2-0 vs Sheamus in the last 2 , You see another win over him?


I don't think he's 2-0, Sheamus beat Barrett prior to the last ppv it's 1-1, he also lost to Sheamus and RVD but Barrett won vs Cesaro and RVD.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Fucking hell they're teaming with Cena.
> Jesus christ.
> 
> Ugh.



Well, his initials are J. C.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Too many limes :favre

Too many limes :favre


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

FELLA overcoming all odds


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, my enthusiasm for the show has died


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lets go BNB!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"From Dublin, Ireland...he is the United States Champion..." I'm sorry that still sounds so ridiculous. I know it's his second reign, but still.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

mattheel said:


> Im starting to have a feeling that Seth will not be in the MITB match. If he just ends up being fed to Roman at the PPV...man, that would be a textbook WWE way to fuck up a potentially awesome angle.


Can you imagine the number of crazy ass bumps Rollins would have to take to make that match interesting? Poor bastard may not survive it.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So either the US or Intercontinental title won't be defended at MITB


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Cesaro to screw over Sheamus.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damnit! I slept through the first 15 minutes. Recap plz?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Nope, its gonna be worse....even worse than fucking cena.
> 
> "WELLLLLLLLLL ITS THE BIG SHOW!"
> 
> ...


that would be worse. this company has no strong heels and wonder why their viewership keeps dropping. no one's so popular that people will keep tuning in to see the same guys win all the fucking time.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Ziggler to Shield
BNB vs Sheamus - badtime.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> What's wrong with him thinking Swagger will be in the match? Ever watched Swagger before? He gets in matches like this, he just almost never wins them.


hes at the bottom of the card and is losing to adam rose......................... lol watch lately?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Barrett, still not over.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

oh no not sheamus


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

BnB has no chance. Lame-ass clogs a spot in the title match :/


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

SHEMUS WINSLOL


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bad News Barrett better win this. I'm going to get so mad if fucking fella beats Barrett.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Match between two future HOFers? Yes please.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Barrett to become double champ!


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Bad News Barrett :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm liking this crowd.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Money in the Bank PPV with no Money in the Bank match. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Damnit! I slept through the first 15 minutes. Recap plz?


Bryan stripped of the title
Shield vs. Wyatts later on, Shield looking for a partner
BNB about to job to Sheamus


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I love when JBL says "I love when he does that" :waffle


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

BAD NEWS MOTHERFUCKER! 

"I love it when he do0es that". OK, I do too JBL, but shut the fuck up. You sound like a 4 year old.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Shikamaru said:


> orton in the match


Word.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

SP103 said:


> I'm throwing my tickets in the garbage for MITB if we don't get 2 ladder matches. One for title, one for the briefcase.


Just give to a kid


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"Swagger in a qualifying match no way"
He was in MITB last year, won it before, and was even in a qualifying match for Elimination Chamber in February. Not that far fetched. I'm sorry that simple logic is a bit too much for you guys.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

lol trying to cut that Cena sucks sign out


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Barrett better win.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Thats right cameraman get that Cena still sucks sign out of frame


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Captain Edd said:


> Bryan stripped of the title
> Shield vs. Wyatts later on, Shield looking for a partner
> BNB about to job to Sheamus


Well son of a bitch.... Thanks bro.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Please Cesaro. Screw Sheamus and give this match to Barrett.

Cesaro needs to stay away from the WWE title just a little longer too


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wanna see Barrett with 3 belts! :jay2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Come on Barrett.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Smackdown Match that happen 1 week and a half ago. Barret should win tonight


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Bad News Barrett is Lemmy


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

doblew doblew ey
i hate that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm still waiting for these two to have a proper feud one day.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Okay, the belts are still hanging :lol


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Those BNB chants, it's so cool to see he's over now.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

ARE THEY SINGING FELLA SHEAMUS???? :lawler: :jerry:


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Okay, the belts are still hanging :lol


Can't they just get a ladder, climb and get them? Why have a stupid match on Sunday?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Has WWE ever admitted that they keep their championships with them? Because if not, they broke that illusion by stating that they stripped Bryan of the titles when he wasn't even present.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

My money is on Cesaro intervening in BNB's match for some reason. I could easily see him going after the IC title. Maybe. They're both heels so I'm not 100%.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Barrett, still not over.


Kind of makes you wonder why there's just been a Bad News Barrett chant doesn't it? :hmm:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The crowd chanting for Barrett. :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler, stop rooting for people for no reason. Fucking Christ. Fucking biased motherfuckers.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Why are they talking about the match? What the fuck is going on? :lol


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

If Sheamus goes over fpalm


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

hng13 said:


> Can you imagine the number of crazy ass bumps Rollins would have to take to make that match interesting? Poor bastard may not survive it.


:lmao :lol

Hopefully Barrett wins this.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Such a filler match, we all know both of these guys won't win the title. They're strapped to their midcard chains.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Jericho with The Shield @ the main event


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Spoiler:

Sheamuswinslol


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Any one else want Sandow to be shields new member? The man of 1000 gimmicks could fit in. He could even dye half his hair blonde and claim he's the new and improved Seth Rollins. Would be hilarious.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I've got a good feeling about this. WWE is thick enough to continuously book Del Rio better than Ziggler despite the fact that he can't get 1/10 the reaction Ziggler gets. 

Here's a match where heel (somewhat of a tweener, actually) BNB is getting much better reactions than face Sheamus. But it seems like they're somewhat high on Barrett at the moment, so hopefully he'll walk out with the win.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

People would want to see BNB in the championship match, I don't think anyone would give a shit if Sheamus was there.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Please win Barrett...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd:Booooooooooooooo!
Jerry Lawler: Listen to the cheers sheamus is receiving from the wwe universe


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BNB chants. :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> "From Dublin, Ireland...he is the United States Champion..." I'm sorry that still sounds so ridiculous. I know it's his second reign, but still.


Need the European title back


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Sheamus wins with a bore kick..I mean Brogue. Barrett needs the momentum and deserves the push more.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow ... This match kinda sucks ass.



Shadowcran said:


> Sheamus wins with a bore kick..I mean Brogue. *Barrett needs the momentum and deserves the push more.*


Vince and HHH are laughing at you.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Sheamus should shave his entire face when he turns heel, do it soon.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I got a feeling that Sheamus will go over in this match when Barrett deserves it the most in this win.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Raw has to many mother fucking commercial breaks


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Here comes Commercialmania lol.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Big Dog said:


> People would want to see BNB in the championship match, I don't think anyone would give a shit if Sheamus was there.


Pretty much this...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

If it's Cena, Bo, or Big Show for their tag team partners I wonder how bad they would look in Shield attire


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

OH GOD BARRETT JUST ASK DON4T FALL






LIKE GERRARD :westbrook5


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Barrett with those chants :mark: 
I think Sheamus is ok but BNB should go over here


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Isn't Barrett gonna defend his IC title at MITB? ... I hope he wins this and is in both matches, man if he did an Ultimate Warrior and held both titles that would be awesome.

Obviously, this isn't happening though so no doubt Sheamus will end up in the MITB match and Barrett will lose this somehow, maybe his IC opponent will cost him the match.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Crowd:Booooooooooooooo!
> Jerry Lawler: Listen to the cheers sheamus is receiving from the wwe universe


:lmao


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Barrett and Sheamus in a brawl. Here live on Raw.
ERMAHGERD, haven't seen it last week on Smackdown!


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Does everyone else realise, us Brits get the same fucking adverts every ad break for 3 fucking hours lol.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Now I know why I don't usually watch this live

1) is the timezone
2) is the commercial break
3) i have to wait 2 hours for it to get good


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Gotta feeling sheamus wins this, there's already 2 heels in the match


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> People would want to see BNB in the championship match, I don't think anyone would give a shit if Sheamus was there.


He'd just be ...there. No real excitement. Not until he turns heel again. As a face, he's just drifting.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Damnit! I slept through the first 15 minutes. Recap plz?


Authority came out and cut a promo...here's a two sentence summary of what they said in 15 minutes: Seth Rollins adapted, the Shield perished. Daniel Bryan was stripped of the world title because he's a B+ player.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I LOVE THIS GF :westbrook5


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Barrett taking a little something out of Del Rio's playbook with that kick right there.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Lets go BNB. :mark:


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

cmccredden said:


> Any one else want Sandow to be shields new member? The man of 1000 gimmicks could fit in. He could even dye half his hair blonde and claim he's the new and improved Seth Rollins. Would be hilarious.


It would be hilarious. But too random, TBH.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Xiao said:


> Does everyone else realise, us Brits get the same fucking adverts every ad break for 3 fucking hours lol.


Yes lol, but I use this time to check out this forum. I don't check out the forum during airtime


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Barrett sucks in the ring, there I said it.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Crowd:Booooooooooooooo!
> Jerry Lawler: Listen to the cheers sheamus is receiving from the wwe universe


Stop. Trying. To. Be. Funny. This. Joke. Is. Fucking. Over-used. To. Fucking. Death.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Cesaro interferes. Please. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

why does it seem like the E is always in Jersey? I might go since the tickets last time (it was a ppv were very pricey.

This match needs to go to a no contest. There better be some high flyers, agile wrestlers in MITB.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh crap, MITB is in Boston, they'll have Cena win in his hometown


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Barrett sucks in the ring, there I said it.


He's improved a great load, actually.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Barrett sucks in the ring, there I said it.


No one really cares.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Isn't Barrett gonna defend his IC title at MITB? ... I hope he wins this and is in both matches, man if he did an Ultimate Warrior and held both titles that would be awesome.
> 
> Obviously, this isn't happening though so no doubt Sheamus will end up in the MITB match and Barrett will lose this somehow, maybe his IC opponent will cost him the match.


They'll probably stick Sheamus in there to try and even out the face/heel balance, kind of hard to tell though with no idea if big guys like Bray or Cena are or aren't going to be in it.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Barrett injuring his elbow again. Gah if Sheamus does win he'll be in with ADR again ffs.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Money in the Bank is in Boston.  I smell a main event spot :cena3


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Barrett sucks in the ring, there I said it.


Nope.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

JBL's commentary is absolutely awful at the moment.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> Oh crap, MITB is in Boston, they'll have Cena win in his hometown


oh, please, god, noooooo!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Oh crap, MITB is in Boston, they'll have Cena win in his hometown


They'll still boo the shit out of the guy. Hopefully.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

First time I've actually watching a Shemus match and imo he's good in the ring.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Oh crap, MITB is in Boston, they'll have Cena win in his hometown


At least half the crowd boos him in his hometown though, so hopefully not.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Yawn this match sucks.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What happened in the opening segment? I just tuned in and missed it.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

BORING


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Don't do wasteland, if he does that it means he's going to lose.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

One day Wade will win with Winds of Change. But not today


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Barrett sucks in the ring, there I said it.


The doors there ... get out!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lets go Barrett


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Very good atmosphere


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"Let's go Barrett" chants are louder than "let's go Sheamus." :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bad News for Sheamus!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Crowd: "Let's go Barrett!"
Surprised Lawler didn't say: "Listen to this crowd chant 'Let's go Sheamus'!"


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

:lol JBL's commentary is fucking hilarious, and holy shit these chants for barret are so damn loud.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Daniel Bryan being stripped is the best thing to happen in wrestling this year.

3. Brock beating Taker
2. Seth turning on The Shield
1. Daniel Bryan being stripped of the WWE/WHC title


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

The difference in the voices that cheer for guys like Cena and Sheamus and people who cheer for guys like Barret and Bray is hilarious to me.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Barrett is over as fuck!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The crowd is crazy awesome ... too bad these guys just generally can't deliver a great match. They're not bad, but I wish they were better than this. This crowd deserves so much more. 

And honestly, they deserve a Barret win. WWE needs a Barret win at this point.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

He's not using bullhammer it means he's going to lose.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty good match.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I actually thought he had it with Wasteland


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I'm sure Barrett's got a bruise on his cheek


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Very good match so far


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Barrett has about a 0.5% chance of winning this


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Come on, Barrett!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I really hate when they do the "whole just missing the 10 count" =


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice to see him using Wasteland/Wade Slam/whatever the fuck it's called these days.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Is this what we're gonna have for the next 3 weeks? This belt staring/pointing, much like with the WrestleMania sign.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

I like this crowd!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd has been hot so far. Hopefully, they can keep it up all night.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is it just me or did Shaemus about kill him lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh Shit Barrett just got dropped hard on his neck.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

These two always have good matches.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Pretty good match so far. C'mon Wade


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The crowds create the stars. We're witnessing that here.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Pretty good match so far


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, I'm enjoying the hell out of this match. Please get this win BNB!!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

lol Cole legit excited with that Hell of a battle here


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Battering Ram into the Bull Hammer. That will be the finish.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Is it me or is the commentary a lot better tonight?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Anyways, there's no way Barrett is winning this now that the titles are on the line at MITB.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Reaper Jones said:


> The crowd is crazy awesome ... too bad these guys just generally can't deliver a great match. They're not bad, but I wish they were better than this. This crowd deserves so much more.
> 
> And honestly, they deserve a Barret win. WWE needs a Barret win at this point.


Honestly, now you're just being a negative nancy. It's a good match, stop bitching :ti
What the fuck do you want them to do? Start flying?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Decent match and hot crowd. Should be a good RAW.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

These two always have good chemistry.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Brogue Kick incoming...Sheamus is taking way too much punishment.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Sick match.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's seems like there's a genuine dislike between these two


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Inb4 Brough kick OUTTA NOWHERE!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Where are all the people who thought winning the IC title was a good thing for Barrett's career now? Jobbed out like a fucking midcard idiot.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Well that fucking sucks.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh lord here we go lmaoooo


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Bullshit, knew it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Alberto Del Rio. Randy Orton. Seamus.

Well this MITB match is already off to a great fucking start...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Great match to kick off Raw. Good for both Barrett and Sheamus.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RIP


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Not tonight fella! :ti


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lame. I hate Lame-ass


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Fucking Sheamus


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

FUCK SHEAMUS NO ONE CARES FOR THE PALE GINGER FELLA


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SHEAMUS WIN LOL. fpalm 

Goddamnit.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

No, just no.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

FUCK OFF


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

OUT OF NOWHERE


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Why...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Del Rio and Sheamus... Can this match be any more uninteresting?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Figured that was coming.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

why is sheamus a top guy.................... why


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Noway Barrett was going to go 3 -0 over him in the last 3*


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Solid match, wrong outcome


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh fuck that noise....white noise that is.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

vicious Brogue kick


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Egh Sheamus

Very nice match though


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Damn..


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

BROGUE KICK OUTTA NOWHERE!

SHEAMUSWINSLOL fpalm


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

FUCK THIS COMPANY !!!!! JUST FUCK THIS COMPANY !! Damn ..


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sheamus wins, lol


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:lel Sheamus is going for that WWE WHC @ MITB, Fella


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Oh for god sakes. Sheamus won. Man I wanted Barrett to win.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Meh another boring idiot in the ladder match.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Too many limes!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Because Sheamus really needs a push?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Brogue Kick the New RKO from outta Nowhere


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

RFWHC said:


> JBL's commentary is absolutely awful at the moment.


All three of them suck, need to get rid of all them and replace them.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh great. They better give BnB an opponent for MiTB


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fuck you Sheamus! But dat HEADBUTT tho!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

fpalm and Super Sheamus wins. Nobody wants to see a bland generic babyface over someone like BNB


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Holy fuck this ladder match is gonna suck.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Del Rio and Sheamus... Can this match be any more uninteresting?


Orton is in it


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Fucking ridiculous the most boring people get in the main event matches when will they realize sheamus draws fucking nothing


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Takertheman said:


> Crowd: "Let's go Barrett!"
> Surprised Lawler didn't say: "Listen to this crowd chant 'Let's go Sheamus'!"


He did :lawler :lawler :lawler


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

SHEAMUSWINSLOL


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Fuck you Shemouse.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Fuck off.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

They had Del Rio beat Ziggler, they have Sheamus beat Barrett. Do these people have any idea what the fans actually want?


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

SHEAMUSWINSLOLFELLA


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why the fuck


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I can't stand him.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Prayer Police said:


> These two always have good chemistry.


Who is that fucking turd? I was rewatching a ton of stuff on WWE Network and he's in the front row ALL THE FUCKING TIME? Is he a WWE plant or just some absolute loser who can afford to buy front row all the time and fly around the country?


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Kill me now. ADR, seamus and orton....


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Hahaha, this fucking company. Just wow. So far we have Orton, Del Rio and Sheamus in MITB in 2014. Give me fucking strength.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

SHEAMUSWINSLOL

Guess Barrett will defend the IC title against some filler opponent. Kinda sucks, but whatever.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That was a great match. I wish Sheamus switched something up with his character though.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Sheamus, Orton and ADR, like we haven't seen them face each other enough.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

great match, stupid outcome. You hear the crowd booing as they realized WWE booked this ginger fuck to win


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Really? They just stripped Bryan and they can't even give me a slice of joy by having Barrett win?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> The crowd is crazy awesome ... too bad these guys just generally can't deliver a great match. They're not bad, but I wish they were better than this. This crowd deserves so much more.
> 
> And honestly, they deserve a Barret win. WWE needs a Barret win at this point.


It's a good match, they're both solid workers, just wish Sheamus would do one though and do something new with his character!

Barrett should have had that, but it was obvious really, he'll be defending his IC championship no doubt.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

FUCKING SHEAMUS. FUCKING HATE HIM.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Boo, fuck off Sheamus


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Captain Edd said:


> Orton is in it


Sigh.....


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Ah. Whatevs.

Hopefully Bray's in a qualifying match.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

lol at HHH friends.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Del Rio and Sheamus... Can this match be any more uninteresting?


Yes: Cena


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Where are all the people who thought winning the IC title was a good thing for Barrett's career now? Jobbed out like a fucking midcard idiot.


HE LOST 1 MATCH HES NOT BURIED PLEASE STOP POSTING FOREVER.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

so Del Rio and Sheamus are better picks than Ziggler and BnB? Brilliant...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw, poor BNB. :c


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Why...?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They just need to turn Sheamus and he'd be appreciated. Have him troll the crowd, no one likes his stupid face pandering. He can go in the ring.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh come the fuck on.


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sheamus, Del Rio and Orton... I'm so excited for MITB... Wow. Awful.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Where are all the people who thought winning the IC title was a good thing for Barrett's career now? Jobbed out like a fucking midcard idiot.


He's over as fuck and the crowd is actually legit behind him. Dssappointed he lost but it was a close match between 2 guys who are close in the pecking order. Stop being a whiny bitch. If he wasn't IC Champion he wouldn't even be in this qualifying match. Or do you remember how he was jobbing before he won the title?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> Del Rio and Sheamus... Can this match be any more uninteresting?





Captain Edd said:


> Orton is in it


Guess so.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

3 of the most boring wrestlers in the ladder match already.....


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I hate sheamus as a face. He's not interesting at all. Would much rather see BNB in that match.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Sheamus still getting protected over Cesaro and Barrett! YAY! :clap


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Sheamus is actually very good in the ring, especially for his size. I just wish WWE gave me a reason to care about him. I just don't give two sh*ts about a goofy looking guy who runs around screaming "fella"


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Where are all the people who thought winning the IC title was a good thing for Barrett's career now? Jobbed out like a fucking midcard idiot.


WWE just doing all former champions at money in the bank so far 3 former champions


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Wyatts :mark:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Honestly, now you're just being a negative nancy. It's a good match, stop bitching :ti
> What the fuck do you want them to do? Start flying?





Yoshimitsu said:


> Fuck you Shemouse.


Lolol. 

The match really was sucking when I posted that. It improved, but the result killed it. Plus, knowing the result made me hate the match even more.


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Orton, del Rio, and shemus. Probably cena too. What a match.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Orton vs ADR vs Sheamus vs 4 Alex Rileys 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

Fucking Sheamus. fpalm


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

You tell 'em Luke!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> They had Del Rio beat Ziggler, they have Sheamus beat Barrett. Do these people have any idea what the fans actually want?


Yes, and they give you the opposite on purpose.



> HE LOST 1 MATCH HES NOT BURIED PLEASE STOP POSTING FOREVER.


He's been losing nonstop since he won the IC title and he couldn't even make a MITB match. Stop posting forever.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Luke Harper is something else, unf.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Harper :mark


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Bray:mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Fucking hell. Just when I had a little faith in the creative team. 

It's almost as if they're doing this to piss the fans off. Here you have two guys Ziggler and Barrett that are very over, and, hell let's just job them out to the Del Rio and Sheamus that haven't been able to get the reactions they were supposed to, despite numerous pushes, right?

Nice one.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Cena is kicking him back in the grave later :ti


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Alberto Del Rio. Randy Orton. Seamus.
> 
> Well this MITB match is already off to a great fucking start...


Snore for the Gold!
Bore for the Gold!
The Gold RusT!
The Big Sleep from HHH's Sheep!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bray with them cheers :clap


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Luke Harper needs more mic time.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Where are all the people who thought winning the IC title was a good thing for Barrett's career now? Jobbed out like a fucking midcard idiot.


Oh shut up now!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> WWE just doing all former champions at money in the bank so far 3 former champions


That isn't very interesting and it's unfortunately what i'd feared they do once Bryan got injured.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why Sheamus..........? Barret should of won


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Shield said they were the most dominant? No Bray. It was JBL

:jbl who is awful right now


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Hah, the WWE couldn't keep Bray away for too long.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

MITB match looking like shit already. At this rate, looking at the participants announced so far, I would have preferred for Bryan to keep the title.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm really liking that they're letting Luke Harper get in some mic time. The dude's pretty good. Loving the Wyatts.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

We could've had Ziggler and BNB in this ladder match. Instead we get ADR and Sheamus. WTF.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Luke Rowan sounds scary af :lmao


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Sheamus and Barrett just fucking murdered it, I love when those two get in the ring together.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

That graphic just reaffirmed I have zero interest in the MITB match


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Great to see Harper talking. Nice promo.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kind of wish Bray took a couple more weeks off to get more Harper promos tbh.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Man you guys hate wrestling.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's been losing nonstop since he won the IC title and he couldn't even make a MITB match. Stop posting forever.


Yeah. 2 matches to Sheamus and a virtually 2 v 1 handicap in a Tag match. Really losing nonstop. Or are you just purposely omitting how he successfully defended the title 3 times in 1 week?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

BnB doing all the pointing and promo work to get some heat into the title match and they give the win to Sheamus, the sod who just casually strolls in, says feck all and wins with his traditional out of no where Brogue kick. I hope Vince realises what a mistake he's made.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

nobody can stop Bray Wyatts urges! Hide yo kids hide yo wives


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So we're back to the regular Sheamus wins 99% of his matches and Barrett will lose all his non title matches. Ridiculous WWE reverts to something that doesn't work.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes, and they give you the opposite on purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been losing nonstop since he won the IC title and he couldn't even make a MITB match. Stop posting forever.


You are literally the most annoying person on this forum. Worse than kellykellyfan.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So we have Orton, Sheamus, and ADR in the ladder match. Not exactly what I would call exciting. What's next, Miz punches his ticket into the match as well?


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Del Rio, Sheamus & Orton already in. Who else now? All we need now is Christian to comeback and join the match so it can be the most bland terrible money in the bank match ever.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Has anyone thought of the possibility of them splitting the titles again? Two guys at the top, each grab a belt. Easy way to do it if they wanted to go back.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Big Dog said:


> Sheamus, Orton and ADR, like we haven't seen them face each other enough.


I'm shuttering over the feud that Sheamus and Alberto No Heato had a couple of years back.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

that was a damn good promo. good to see him recovering from the scourge of Cena


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Human Nature said:


> 3 of the most boring wrestlers in the ladder match already.....


Fucking this!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orton, ADR, and now Sheamus. Three guys who have been accused of inducing sleep. Hope they get someone who will make the match better and hype up the crowd.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Barrett comes out looking strong, Sheamus had to pull that Brogue Kick out of his ass. Sheamus is a former champ in the match and Barrett defends his title (the more important one).

It was a really good brawl. I wouldn't mind them doing it again over a title or something. 

Question: Are all the MitB qualifiers happening tonight?


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

WWE made the right choice. Why put Barrett in a match he's going to lose at MITB. Shemus is a filler in that match and Barrett will be in the IC title match winning and continuing to be over.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

BNB will be the Unified Intercontinental and US champion sometime soon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xevoz said:


> He's over as fuck and the crowd is actually legit behind him. Dssappointed he lost but it was a close match between 2 guys who are close in the pecking order. Stop being a whiny bitch. If he wasn't IC Champion he wouldn't even be in this qualifying match. Or do you remember how he was jobbing before he won the title?


"Close in the pecking order". :ti

Sheamus has won 4 world titles, a Royal Rumble, has been in a world title match at WrestleMania and Wade Barrett has gotten nothing. And Sheamus has won EVERY match they've ever had with the exception of two of them. 

Do I remember how he was jobbing before he won the title? YES, I do, because I just saw it happen again.


----------



## Get The Tables (Mar 13, 2014)

Randy Orton, Sheamus and Alberto Del Rio? This MITB ladder match is shaping up horrendously.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bkfestivus said:


> We could've had Ziggler and BNB in this ladder match. Instead we get ADR and Sheamus. WTF.


From a kayfabe standpoint though, Sheamus and ADR make sense and add credibility to the match.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

TJQ said:


> Sheamus and Barrett just fucking murdered it, I love when those two get in the ring together.


They should really have a unification match at Summerslam


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Reptilian said:


> Del Rio, Sheamus & Orton already in. Who else now? All we need now is Christian to comeback and join the match so it can be the most bland terrible money in the bank match ever.


Hey, somebody has to clap for this match. The crowd sure won't so at least Christian would serve a purpose lol


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Reaper Jones said:


> Lolol.
> 
> The match really was sucking when I posted that. It improved, but the result killed it. Plus, knowing the result made me hate the match even more.


What does me saying 'Fuck you sheamouse' mean?
I fucking hate him, but it was still a pretty great match.
You didn't know the result dude, you don't work for WWE creative :lol, you predicted it because you thought in your mind it was predictable which fair enough, I thought WWE would be smart and push new blood, but apparently not.

"lololol"


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

They could've at least made Sheamus win by a roll up...


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Aficionado said:


> Has anyone thought of the possibility of them splitting the titles again? Two guys at the top, each grab a belt. Easy way to do it if they wanted to go back.


I actually really like this outcome.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

connormurphy13 said:


> They should really have a unification match at Summerslam


Ladder match too.


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

The line up for MITB is uninspiring so far. None of three announced will win. Guess Cena, Bray and probably Cesaro will finish it


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Get The Tables said:


> Randy Orton, Sheamus and Alberto Del Rio? This MITB ladder match is shaping up horrendously.


:bron3 I really hope the participants get better. I was expecting a GOAT MITB match and those 3 really aren't blowing me away.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm not really sure I understand the hard on the WWE has for shaemus, he has never been really over no matter how hard they tried to push him. it seems to me, that barrett is everything that the wwe would like sheamus to be but isn't


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Chrome said:


> So we have Orton, Sheamus, and ADR in the ladder match. Not exactly what I would call exciting. What's next, Miz punches his ticket into the match as well?


We've still got Cena too. So Cena, Orton, ADR, Sheamus are guaranteed. That means it's up to Cesaro/RVD and someone else to try and make the match interesting.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> "Close in the pecking order". :ti
> 
> Sheamus has won 4 world titles, a Royal Rumble, has been in a world title match at WrestleMania and Wade Barrett has gotten nothing. And Sheamus has won EVERY match they've ever had with the exception of two of them.
> 
> Do I remember how he was jobbing before he won the title? YES, I do, because I just saw it happen again.


You don't know the definition of jobbing if you think that's what happened here. In reality you're just the kind of person who'll over magnify anything so you can get your little bitch in.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sheamus is a ginger shitcunted arsehole who kicks like a fairy boy


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Still 4 spots left im guessing one will be Cena :fpalm:


----------



## Nevermove (May 29, 2014)

People should stop bitching about the result. The MITB match is gonna be entertaining regardless. They need to spread their top performers around the card so that the undercard/midcard is relevant at the PPV. Nobody would have cared about a US title match, people will care about an IC title match. Stronger card = more sales. Simples.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd is behind Barrett. I hope WWE takes this into consideration with the fact that when he and Sheamus are put together in the ring, they can deliver some good matches if given time. A unification match at SummerSlam should happen.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh Lana. Oh Lana.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Time for some RUSEV :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ryder vs Rusev, AGAIN


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ooooooh Lana.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sup Lana's legs?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Fucking Lana :mark:


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

It just gets better and better


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Sheamus literally makes me feel physically sick, everything about the hideous cunt.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh ffs I wish they would stop with his whole Russian shit


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rocky IV :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh great. Let's follow up a Sheamus win with this boring fuck.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:mark: Lana on my screen

YASSSSSSSSS


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Here comes the Russian Super Athlete with the Bulgarian tattoo on his arm.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

They could have had a Ziggler, Wyatt, Barrett, cesaro, Rollins etc match at MITB.

Now we will get orton, Sheamus, ADR, big show, rob van dam.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Who's going to be squashed next? Mark Henry? Booker T? Ron Simmons???


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Crowd is behind Barrett. I hope WWE takes this into consideration with the fact that when he and Sheamus are put together in the ring, they can deliver some good matches if given time. A unification match at SummerSlam should happen.


THIS. Wonder who Wade will face at MITB. Hopefully Ziggler.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lana..

<3

:ass


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

So who is Ivan Drago gonna squash tonight?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Rusev is gonna fight Ryder and Henry is gonna come in after.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ryder getting dat TV time.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Funny thing is that the WWE feels that Sheamus and Cena combined will give the MITB match the babyface power it needs. At this point, they have no clue that they're creating yet another all heel MITB ... All the popular babyfaces are out .. Cena and Sheamus get mixed reactions. 

Who's left?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Legs I mean Lana is here.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Lana.

:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh great a squash match.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Lana is HOT


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Lana is the hottest blonde in the WWE ever.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

I've been saying that the only people WWE would give the WWEWHC to was HHH, Orton, Cena, or an outside chance at Sheamus and I'll be damned if half of those 4 aren't already in the match. Kane and Cena will take up 2 more spots before the nights out as predicted as well. Careful what you wish for IWC....

At least we'll get to see a new third member of the Shield...the Big Slow. :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xevoz said:


> You don't know the definition of jobbing if you think that's what happened here. In reality you're just the kind of person who'll over magnify anything so you can get your little bitch in.


Please stop pretending to be a Barrett fan.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The Barrett/Sheamus match was great but it's just really disappointing that Barrett lost. Especially since Ziggler lost last week, and Barrett was my only remaining hope the Main Event could be interesting... for me. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Zigberg said:


> Sheamus literally makes me feel physically sick, everything about the hideous cunt.


And speaking of, here comes Lana.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

bama
:berried
:maury


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

a sissy , lol, Lana is so damn awesome


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DAMN, LANA. :yum:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Lana OMG


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

We could've had 

Ziggler

Barrett 

Orton

But we got Del rio Sheamus and Orton WHO IS BOOKING THIS


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Girly man. :lol She's right.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Funny thing about this is a lot of people probably think what she says is true.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

What the fuck am I watching :ti


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Da hell is this


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

OOOOOHHHHHH!!! She just sent shots at Barry-O!!


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Oooo kill em Barrack


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OBAMA :lmao :lmao


----------



## Get The Tables (Mar 13, 2014)

Does Obama even lift, bro?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lana makes me cringe for some reason.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Omg :lmao


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

lol They're burying Obama!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol :lol :lol :lol Obama buried.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

What the fuck

I'm rolling over here :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lmao was obama really struggling that much with 4-5 pounders?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Vince is a Republican


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Girly man :duck


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Lana is burying Obama!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Pootin :clap


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

The match was Great but Sheamus(3 time World Champion) did not needed that win infact him being in that match does not benefit him at all but it would have done wonders for barret(who has yet to win first) and the IC tittle


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Drone strike incoming


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Please stop pretending to be a Barrett fan.


I'm pretending!? Literally half your posts are just to bitch about Barrett being a champion. SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU FUCKING ASSHOLE. Just keep bitching and I'll be happy when Wade wins at MITB.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

:lmao Awesome as always.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

LMAO at this promo hahahahha :lmao :lmao


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Lana's right you know. Wow, Obama is an embarrassment.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

:lana :waffle


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Rusev vs Obama at Summerslam.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

This chick might as well whip out the white hood and burning cross.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol aww man


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Hahahaha this is fucking amazing, Obama just got buried. :ti


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ahh there is a way to get your dude heat, pick on a president no one likes anyway.. brilliant WWE..


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Putin is a ***.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

LOL I just lost my shit with the karate picture.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

It's Confirmed now The Rock vs Rusev at SummerSlam lo


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

i hate our president. Im cool with this promo.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

omg this is too much :lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

"The White House has announced a press conference for later today to announce troops being sent to WWE studios."


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAOOOOO


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Have to say, this segment is far more entertaining than I anticipated anything with Lana/Rusev to be.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

You know, it is obviously hard not to hone in on Lana's looks, but her character work right now I would argue is some of the strongest in the company right now. For a rookie, effective mike skills and while I realize history dictates that this gimmick does, she is generating some serious weekly heat off this dated presentation.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Shovel proof


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Tweet from Sheamus:

Sheamus ‏@WWESheamus 1m
Money In The Brogue FELLLAAA!!! #MITB #RAW


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

ikarinokami said:


> that was a damn good promo. good to see him recovering from the scourge of Cena


how is he recovering when his group loses tonight? shield got beatdown last week so they obviously win tonight. especially if it's cena, he can beat the wyatts all by himself.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Who gives two fucks about Russev? Just get the inevitable Cena intelligence insulting burial over with already because that's where this is going. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I might of been the only one, but I :ti at lana burying obama. Hahah


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Nevermove said:


> *People should stop bitching about the result. The MITB match is gonna be entertaining regardless.* They need to spread their top performers around the card so that the undercard/midcard is relevant at the PPV. Nobody would have cared about a US title match, people will care about an IC title match. Stronger card = more sales. Simples.


No it's not


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Okay :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Ryder


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

138kg! :lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

easily lana's best promo


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Odds on this leading to an Obama impersonator getting his ass kicked by a Putin impersonator, O'Donnel/Trump style?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Xevoz said:


> I'm pretending!? Literally half your posts are just to bitch about Barrett being a champion. SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU FUCKING ASSHOLE. Just keep bitching and I'll be happy when Wade wins at MITB.


LMFAOOOOOOOO


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*All former champions at MITB*

*Orton
Del Rio
Sheamus

RVD* vs Cesero
*Cena *vs Wyatt
*Kane* vs Ambrose
*Jericho* vs Rhodes


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Pretty cool that he wears the medal.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow he's actually wearing his gold star :lol


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Lana face turn? I think so!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

it's funny how rusev went from being Bulgarian to Russian,


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

There gotta be a big payoff for the one guy who hands Rusev his first loss.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Why do I feel like I'm back in the 80's all of a sudden?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL I never thought I'd hear the word *flaccid* on WWE programming.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

They just buried Obama. :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Vince trying to get dem Russian WWE network subscriptions 
:vince

Or trying to book Obama vs Putin
:ti


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh shit he speaks


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

holy shit what a promo by Rusev :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WWE buried Obama! :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Putin >>>>> Obama no doubt


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Lol @What? chants :lol


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

RYDER lol


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Did she call Obama flaccid???


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

lol zack ryder sighting


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xevoz said:


> I'm pretending!? Literally half your posts are just to bitch about Barrett being a champion. SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU FUCKING ASSHOLE. Just keep bitching and I'll be happy when Wade wins at MITB.


Yeah, I actually demand RESPECT for my favourites, I don't accept the horseshit they're shoveled like you do. How fucking terrible of me. 

:ti @ Barrett beating a jobber on the PPV meaning anything.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

dougfisher_05 said:


> LOL I never thought I'd hear the word *flaccid* on WWE programming.


Nothing PG about that...


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

A wild Ryder appears


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Since when did Zack Ryder turn black?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

WOO WOO WOO... YOU KNOW IT


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Lol....so Obama is the reason why Rusev only squashes black people? bama3


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

#PootinOnAPony


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Lmao this is too much. Rusev with the flag. At least we heard him speak now.  But damn Lana and her legs.:ex:


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Zack Jobber HAHAHAHA


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Ryder again. Rusev trying to concentrate to wave that flag is more of a challenge.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Well Ryders skin looks almost passable for a light skinned black man


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

michelle obama and john cena vs lana/rusev at summerslam!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ryder still alive? :lmao


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

Rusev is awesome.


----------



## Get The Tables (Mar 13, 2014)

Barack definitely skipped leg day,


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

When the fuck was the last time a villain from a diff country became a main event mainstay?!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

WrestlingOracle said:


> You know, it is obviously hard not to hone in on Lana's looks, but her character work right now I would argue is some of the strongest in the company right now. For a rookie, effective mike skills and while I realize history dictates that this gimmick does, she is generating some serious weekly heat off this dated presentation.


You'd get a heat with someone walking out praising Hitler too every week. Not saying she isn't good on the mic but it's about as cheap a heat as you can get and not particularly impressive to come out and suck off someone who is "unliked" by the majority week after week.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Capitol Punishment to be brought back for Obama/Putin.

Oh boy, poor Ryder.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Big Dog said:


> Tweet from Sheamus:
> 
> Sheamus ‏@WWESheamus 1m
> Money In The Brogue FELLLAAA!!! #MITB #RAW


Too bad he doesn't know that there's always money in a banana stand.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ryder about to me CRUSHED!


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Why did Rusev have a medal ceremony for beating Big E?? Imagine the celebration if he wins the world title lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Ryder is done :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Guess Ryder's black on the inside?


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Rusev has great hair...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ryder again???????? Does Ryder has some ***** in his blood?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Ryders darked than Rusev


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Markus123 said:


> Lana is burying Obama!


Obama buried himself years ago. Sad thing is, we can't argue with a single thing Lana said about him and could add more to it.

way it is now, they'd better watch out, Obama's popularity is dropping like a brick, if Lana continues, she and Rusev will be getting cheers.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I can't wait to see Ziggler sell some of Rusevs moveset.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ryder put on wayyyyy too much bronzer.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

ikarinokami said:


> it's funny how rusev went from being Bulgarian to Russian,


Bulgarian - No-one gives a flying fuck.

Fighting for Russian pride - NUCLEAR HEAT


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Ha this shit is hilarious. Rocky IV was an awesome movie and I enjoy wwe recreating it on my screen.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

If Triple H really wanted to bury Ryder he should give him a check when he's laying down


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Zack should have just ran and did his finisher at the start. Have him get a 2 count on Rusev then get squashed.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ryder is the only white guy Rusev picks on.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Bet Ryder is wishing he was Adam Rose's bunny right now.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Listen to that reaction, hes done.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev and that damn superkick. Holy fucking shit. It looks so brutal.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuush em'!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I still can't believe Rusev hasn't squashed JTG yet, considering his history of crushing black wrestlers.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Maybe we would care about Rusev if they let him showcase his athleticism and put him in a match longer than 2 minutes


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

It is crap like this which highlights the stupidity of both the WWE and the public. Such a abysmal grasp/distortion of International relations doesn't reflect well on the brand or its target audience.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

When I saw Ryder, I stop eating my food and did this. 










Really WWE.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ryder just got murdered.............again
AT least its not JTG he's burying


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Now THAT was jobbing


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Can he just have 1 proper match? These squashes have gotten beyond boring


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> You don't know the definition of jobbing if you think that's what happened here. In reality you're just the kind of person who'll over magnify anything so you can get your little bitch in.


This Ryder match was jobbing. It's very different from the Barrett match and you know it. Stop pretending to be stupid.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fastest submission ever :lol


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

This squash tells me that there's no plan for Rusev even after about a month of being on the Raw roster. Good stuff, WWE.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

My god... he's Russian Kurt Angle


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

I would like to make a baby with Lana...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

CRUSH HIM RUSEV! :mark:


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

just over a minute for that match....poor Ryder.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Where Mark Henry at, though?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

RUSEV is so ass


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I want to do so many things to Anal, I mean Lana.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Brigette Neilson needs to show up and cat fight with Lana:lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That damn superkick, I wouldn't mind seeing Rusev really have a lengthy match with someone like Sheamus or Cesaro, a pure hard hitting match up.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

WOO WOO CRUSHED


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Even tho Ryder got squashed, at least his new attire looked cool


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Zac Ryder's been buried.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

WOO WOO WOO YOU JOB AGAIN!


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

dat explosion, I thought Kane was coming out :lol


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

boring


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ZachS22 said:


> Maybe we would care about Rusev if they let him showcase his athleticism and put him in a match longer than 2 minutes


True. He still hasn't proved anything yet. All he has done so far is squash wrestler after wrestler. Would be good if he actually wrestled and defeated someone who's a challenge to him.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Rusev for MITB


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao they're really going all out


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

King is so stupid.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

That superkick should be his finisher imo. Looks far more impressing than the camel clutch.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Baby Taz having a fucking stroke when that flag came down. Jesus.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't know why but this entire Rusev things just makes me laugh so hard, I love this guy :lol


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

Rusev and his Christmas tree star


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

how long until Rusev is in Lingerie


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

hng13 said:


> This squash tells me that there's no plan for Rusev even after about a month of being on the Raw roster. Good stuff, WWE.


There is a plan, they just haven't gotten around to it yet :cena5


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

You did Good Zack, You did good


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I want Rusev to get onto his next feud already. Especially if it is Henry.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> dat explosion, I thought Kane was coming out :lol


Same here. :lmao


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Where Mark Henry at, though?


Hopefully far away from Rusev.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Seth da GOAT incoming? Innnnnnnnnnn


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Does vince not realize that when Rusev faces Cena,,,,Cena will still get booed
Cena hate>USA patriotism
:ti


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> Can he just have 1 proper match? These squashes have gotten beyond boring


I've always felt squashes ruin the entire image of competition and are, to use your screen name, "bad for business"...but as a WHOLE.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> They just buried Obama. :lmao


no way! Obama's push makes cena's look like Zach ryders


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

RFWHC said:


>


This will never get old


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> Even tho Ryder got squashed, at least his new attire looked cool


Shyt was fire! Funny thing is that I saw a young man wear high socks with the same design today. Don't know if that's the new thing in NY.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Everytime that flag comes down, the explosion sound it makes sounds like kane is about to come out lol.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Really trying push this Russia gimmick, but I don't give a fuck. bama3


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

hng13 said:


> This squash tells me that there's no plan for Rusev even after about a month of being on the Raw roster. Good stuff, WWE.



The plan is for him to go up against the "eater of pushes" :cena2 and, of course, lose. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

I can't wait for the fuckery of when Kane gets added to the MITB ladder match as well


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bob311 said:


> I can't wait for the fuckery of when Kane gets added to the MITB ladder match as well


:lol


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

bob311 said:


> I can't wait for the fuckery of when Kane gets added to the MITB ladder match as well


Dude..Fuck..

*DON'T EVEN SAY SOMETHING LIKE THAT*


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> The plan is for him to go up against the "eater of pushes" :cena2 and, of course, lose.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


"I have become death, destroyer of pushes"


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

bob311 said:


> I can't wait for the fuckery of when Kane gets added to the MITB ladder match as well


And Cena too. Been calling this for the last 48 hours.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Rybaxel next

guess who they face against, AGAIN


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'd like to actually see Rusev in a real match against someone who's actually a challenge to him. Until them, I won't be convinced. But I don't want him to go away because Lana. :yum:


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Rybaxel in action next!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

bob311 said:


> I can't wait for the fuckery of when Kane gets added to the MITB ladder match as well


I'd rather have him than Big Show. I have a feeling Show will be in the match. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> And Cena too. Been calling this for the last 48 hours.


Gross, but I can totally see this happening. Now I'm sad. Hopefully the other matches will make the PPV more bearable.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

hng13 said:


> This squash tells me that there's no plan for Rusev even after about a month of being on the Raw roster. Good stuff, WWE.


No need to be Russian things.


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

Cena/Obama v Rusev/Putin - Summerslam in a loser leaves UN match


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> The plan is for him to go up against the "eater of pushes" :cena2 and, of course, lose.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I forgot about putting him up against the Galactus of the WWE. Just eats any new act in wrestling and moves on to the next one.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I can't enjoy anything about that knowing they're just building Rusev up to feed him to Cena, "who can stop him?!", the golden fuckboy will come to the rescue to derail another up and coming guy's momentum. A guy who's been in the main event for 8+ years and a 14 time WWE champion needs to feed on rookies to keep himself over.. such good booking, such a strong face of the company.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cena vs Orton vs Kane vs ADR vs Sheamus vs ???

:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

bob311 said:


> I can't wait for the fuckery of when Kane gets added to the MITB ladder match as well


Rollins could find a way in there, but I figure he'll have a singles match with Ambrose/Reigns instead.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I will be absolutely shocked if Cena isn't added MITB. I hope they still have one for the Briefcase.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Yeah, I'd like to actually see Rusev in a real match against someone who's actually a challenge to him. Until them, I won't be convinced. But I don't want him to go away because Lana. :yum:


Aren't they planning to feed him to Cena? I thought I read that somewhere. So if true he'll in squash mashes until Cena buries him.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sony's E3 conference is in less than 10 minutes, so at least I will have something to watch if things get boring.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

I need a good Layla pic to sooth this Raw.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Curtis Axel is on my TV. Time for a break.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The GOAT tag team, Rybaxel.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I love the big guy but I don't want to see this shit AGAIN


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

How many times are we going to see this match fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

R-Truth :lmao


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

lol @ the "PUSH CENA" sign


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Cena vs Orton vs Kane vs ADR vs Sheamus vs ???


I'm holding out hope that at least one MITB entrant will interest me.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

R Truth is now his partner :ti


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

bob311 said:


> I can't wait for the fuckery of when Kane gets added to the MITB ladder match as well



Del Rio vs Sheamus vs Orton vs Kane vs Cena vs Axel vs Big E vs Big Show in the most entertaining match of all time. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Fucking R-Truth.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah. E3 time


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

this fuckery again.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Whassup! :lol


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

R-Truth is Goldust's new partner.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well..mystery finally solved. Lil Jimmy is Goldust's wang.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Cody's just going to go through the D-List Rolodex until he turns on his brother.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cody is intentionally picking jobbers or...?


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm just waiting for Cody to send out Sandow in a Goldust outfit.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> lol @ the "PUSH CENA" sign


lolwut?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Goldust/Mystery Partner vs Rybaxel is the new Santino/Emma vs Layla/Fandango

fpalm


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

RyBeanie and his tag partner: Black Hole of Charisma

:lmao


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

Aficionado said:


> I will be absolutely shocked if Cena isn't added MITB. I hope they still have one for the Briefcase.


They should have a briefcase MITB match with all the losers from the qualifiers (plus one since Orton got a bye)


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

My god, it's team old fucks vs. team boring.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cody must really fucking hate Goldust..Sin Cara and R-Truth....who's next...Sweet T?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, there goes the speculation of Ted DiBiase Jr. making a one night return.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cody showed Goldust The Truth


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Remember when R-truth feuded with Cena?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Truth. :lol

Another guy who needs to call it quits.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

R Truth is Goldust's partners tonight. Man..


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Del Rio vs Sheamus vs Orton vs Kane vs Cena vs Axel vs Big E vs R-truth in the most entertaining match of all time.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


and :show


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Cody is intentionally picking jobbers or...?


Seems like it. Atleast Rybaxel are getting a few wins now though. lol.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Give Cena the Big Boss eye-patch! Turn away from America, Cena...Sorry the new MGS Phantom Pain trailer leaked...omg


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Cody is intentionally picking jobbers or...?


I think he'll "realize" that it wasn't him that lost them the matches but Goldust since he kept on losing without Cody as well.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Cody is intentionally picking jobbers or...?


It honestly feels like he is. :ti


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Rybaxel is two individuals too, John.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> lol @ the "PUSH CENA" sign


Obvious troll in the crowd. :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

AndJusticeForAll87 said:


> I'm just waiting for Cody to send out Sandow in a Goldust outfit.


...yes. Please.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I care far more about Goldust than I do any of the other geeks in this match... and it isn't close.

And he eats the damn pin. DOES EVERYONE I CARE ABOUT HAVE TO LOSE?


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

How hasn't Goldust caught on what Cody's up to yet?


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

I hate Cody Rhodes so much.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Gonna take a quick nap.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll bet money that Cena, Kane and Big Show are in the ladder match.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

You know, a (heel) R-Truth with Goldust team could actually be a pretty funny idea.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

cowboys aren't good and yet nobody shuts up about them.

they want den ratings :romo


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

poor goldie


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, blinked and this match is already over.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

JR and Foley on Barrett and Sheamus


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So when is Cody going to turn heel.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

this is a fucking retarded ass angle


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

Why does Cody care so much about how his brother does? He's like super old? Shouldn't Goldust be helping Cody?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ryder's going to be Goldust's partner next.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> I think he'll "realize" that it wasn't him that lost them the matches but Goldust since he kept on losing without Cody as well.


I know, but damn they could at least throw Goldust some credible partners. :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, that was...quick.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Come on the sames matches every week , just go back top 2 hours and bring back local jobbers


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ooooooh Layla.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cody cant find good tag partners


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Poor Goldust, he needs to start catching on what Cody is doing here.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey, if Cody wants a good tag team, i hear there's a vacancy going elsewhere...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

SO when are we gonna get this singles with the rhodes?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao I thought Layla was orgasm-ing


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

DAT SUMMER DOE


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Layla :mark:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

SUMMER RAE! SUMMER RAE! BAH GAWD WHAT AN ASSAULT


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> I'll bet money that Cena, Kane and Big Show are in the ladder match.


Sounds like the most uninteresting match in history.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

D fuk :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

You go Summer kick that sluts ass


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Summer Rae going all Kurt Angle on Layla in that segment lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Incoming Brazzers photos within the next hour.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

That upskirt shot

:moyes1:


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Summer Rae just went ham on that homewrecker!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Yea no I'm sorry that didn't arouse me at al...oh wait there's the tent.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

So Cody to eventually say clearly if Goldust keeps losing it was always his fault after all?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BRAZZERS.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She comforts herself with more weave :lmao
Only Layla loopy ass. :lmao


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

DoubtGin said:


> Cena vs Orton vs Kane vs ADR vs Sheamus vs ???
> 
> :


Maybe Reigns. Give him a taste of the main event but put him in with a group so he doesn't have to work (and fail at) a big time singles match.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow... Layla up skirt


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Did that just happen? I can see the Layla memes already. Wow.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL, that was great


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Since she just appeared....



Danjo1986 said:


> I need a good Layla pic to sooth this Raw.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:clap effort from Goldust. He has somehow been able to turn back time but be better


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Summer Rae being real as hell, goddamn.


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm already tired of this storyline.


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Don't just sit there lol attack her.


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

Meh, still would


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Layla got bukakke'd. 8*D


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't know whether to be turned on or disgusted?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

was that a reference to Johnny Curtis
:maury


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

LAYLA CAN'T SAY FANDANGO THE WAY HE LIKES IT!?!? come on guys, try a little bit at least. That's like the ONLY thing we know about Fandango is that he is super anal about the pronunciation of his name


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Milk-o-mania is running wild!!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Layla covered in white fluid........nice.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Layla 8*D


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Summer with the Spilled Milk bit! Is this continuity I see?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Layla sounded like she was having an orgasm. :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

CATFIGHT!


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

goldust's next partner...it's..it's Christian


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

laughing at axel gettin the pin and not even getting his name said.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Shame us, Alboro no heato, Randy Boreton, Big Slow, (nova)Kane, and Stupor Cena. 

The magical formula to cure insomnia or top of a wrestling card? you decide.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

DoubtGin said:


> Cena vs Orton vs Kane vs ADR vs Sheamus vs ???
> 
> :


RVD vs Jericho vs Kane all former chamopions


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Yep, someone post that upskirt shot of Layla.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Was that a hint of pg13?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> laughing at axel gettin the pin and not even getting his name said.


Justin Roberts said Ryb*axel*


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

For some odd reason I feel like what we just saw was a shot at Fandango's old gimmick as Johnny Curtis. Does the milk segment ring a bell?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Yep, someone post that upskirt shot of Layla.


They will in about an hour lol.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

like valet like wrestler..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Update on the first hour?


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

So was that an intentional Johnny Curtis reference or coincidental?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I suspect that an image of Layla sitting on the ground covered in milk will be brazzered before the night is over.... just saying


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone here watching E3?


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

jacobdaniel said:


> Justin Roberts said Ryb*axel*


Michael cole said Ryback


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DILF Slater.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

bob311 said:


> goldust's next partner...it's..it's Christian


And then Christian comes out, claps once and breaks both hands and wrists. 

Oh god, not these three.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Shield

:mark:


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

AWW SHAT


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

shield :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cmon Drew, turn on 3MB tonight!!!!!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

One of the all time greats on the mike............................ Oh just Heath Slater


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat pop.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Watch out 3mB!


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

I'M MARKIN' OUT,BRO!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Beating up jobbers for no reason? Big Shoe is so joining them tonight :show


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

wtf :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TITTY-MASTER AMBROSE!!! :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DashingRKO said:


> Update on the first hour?


- Daniel Bryan stripped of World Title
- Sheamus, del Rio and Orton in the MITB World Title match.
- Sheamus/Barrett had a very solid match, Barrett over. Sheamus won.
- Not much else.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Holy shit, Shield. :mark:


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

3MB putting up a fight ahahahaha


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Well this is random


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

3MB? Lol. This sucks.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well thank goodness 3MB isn't facing Los Matadores again. Shield though. :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHERE SWOGGLE AT


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I mark out a bit when I see Dean Ambrose. What a stud! Favorite current superstar by far.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I feel bad for 3mb, They could of used Hornswoggle's help


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just unleash Ambrose on the mic already


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Well thank goodness 3MB isn't facing Los Matadores again. Shield though. :mark:


Right?!?! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL, there's just two of them, yet they're destroying 3MB. :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't see anyone joining the Shield. It's just going to end.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I like this pissed off Shield


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Dat camera though

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

When I see Ambrose do his thing in the ring, I truly wish I could slap the shit out of people who say he's "nothing but a jobber".


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Lol JBL. 2 on 3 that's not fair, 3MB needs way more people.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice camera angle idiots.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

wtf just happened


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Fucking failure of camera work :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

holy shit bad camera work


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

man, the camera work has been so shit the last 4-5 months.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

dat fucking camera work xD


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

lol they fuckin missed it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Shoddy camera work there


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

What a fucking shit camera fail.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Good job, camera man.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

You rehearse but still fuck up the camera shot
FUCK YOU KEVIN DUNN


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Erik. said:


> - Daniel Bryan stripped of World Title
> - Sheamus, del Rio and Orton in the MITB World Title match.
> - Sheamus/Barrett had a very solid match, Barrett over. Sheamus won.
> - Not much else.


Shame how Bryan's reign turned out to be, but it's the right decision to strip him.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

My boy, Dean.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YOU CAN'T DENY THAT FUCKIN' POP!*


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Reigns looks wicked with a full beard.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mother of spears. That was sickkk. And Reigns actually getting his name chanted lol.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

FIRE THE CAMERAMAN


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Reigns being set up for an Ambrose turn.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

But wait...what happened to Hornswoggle? Would love to see him getting speared by Reigns, even though I doubt that would be possible.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Dem Roman chants! :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Reigns is Batman lol


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

Why did they attack 3MB when they were supposed to be fighting the wyatts tonight?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I hate you, Reigns.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

GO HAM DEAN


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


>


:maury


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Ambrose. :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Please let Ambrose talk more frequently. He's awesome.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Pip Star said:


> Dem Roman chants! :mark:


:clap


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

With or without Rollins, The Shield sucks a fucking dick.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ambrose is killing it right now.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Technically not the camera guy's fault. There's a guy in the broadcast booth that has control of all the cameras and another guy that's telling that guy to hit the right button. Apparently, that guy missed his spot. Probably getting an earful from Vince right now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


>


:duck :ti :Jordan


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That spear by Reigns was sick, to be honest. :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: Dean


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I'm still shocked it wasn't Ambrose who turned


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Damn pretty good promo so far by Ambrose.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Ambrose is awesome on the Mic.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao Ambrose.


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

again I ask, why did they pick a fight with 3MB when they have to face the wyatts tonight?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

lol Ambrose that's not PG!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sigh....


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dean getting all crazy!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

well now this is something of a promo


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't let Reigns speak. At all. Please.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ambrose cutting GOAT promo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ambrose is awesome when he's in full psychopath mode.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If only this were a different era. The amount of intoxicated Ambrose or Orton promos would be in the 100s.


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

Ambrose!!! Yessss the promo


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Ambrose is pure gold.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well then Ambrose...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

ROLLINS IN A SUIT


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

muh brotha


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Rollins in a suit :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dean Ambrose is killin in on this promo.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

FINALLY A REAL DEAN AMBROSE PROMO ............................... MARKING THE FUCK OUT. 

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ambrose gonna turn Seth into Foley


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

TyAbbotSucks said:


>


:duck


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Ambrose :banderas


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Rollins in a suit :mark:


Awesome promo from Ambrose too


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

Seth in the heel suit!!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

This fucker talks like oldshchool promo guy
I LOVE IT

Seth in a suit
:banderas


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

jacobdaniel said:


> Justin Roberts said Ryb*axel*


cole said "another win for ryback"


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Mmm Ambrose


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ambrose. :bow


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn Dean went in.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ambrose...nailed it!


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

He forgot to give Roman his turn :lol:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MONEY PROMO FROM AMBROSE!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Ambrose is so good. So fucking good man. *


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

How can you not love crazy methhead Dean?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth ROLLINS,we comin' for ya N*gga!!!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Why would they even show Seth there?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns shut up.

DAT FUCKING SUIT :ass
MY COOTER.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

LOL @ Speak louder :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Rollins


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Rollins in a suit!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Now a Roman Reigns promo...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rollins in a suit :mark:


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

AMBROSE IS GOD!


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

Ambrose is godlike as usual. Great micwork by the titty master.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> Reigns being set up for an Ambrose turn.


Yeah, so Reigns can do this.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Ambrose going beast mode on the mic and Seth rocking the suit! :mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Ambrose is fucking amazing!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth Rollins in a suit :mark: :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Damn good promo from Ambrose. The most impressed I've been by him so far in the WWE.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Reigns choking on the mic a little, but he bounced back.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

This promo is gold.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TyAbbotSucks said:


>


Epic.

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Great job by Reigns as well.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Rollins looking fine in that suit.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Reigns on the Mic is pure gold!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"Ass of the company"
:HA


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ambrose must have been giving Reigns promo tips


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Oh shit, Reigns killing it.


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

Ambrose is a future star


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

I love Reigns but that promo was cringe worthy


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

not bad roman


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Reigns was pretty damn good.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ass of the company and reigns is gonna POUND IT


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

RFWHC said:


> Damn good promo from Ambrose. The most impressed I've been by him so far in the WWE.


Yup-I agree 100%. Game of Thrones reference!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Reigns impressive on the mic. Not bad.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Big daddy Reigns just went hard on the mic. SLOWLY BUT SURELY, HE'S CONVERTING ME.


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Ambrose and Reigns killed it on the mic.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Reigns, you suck.

But god damn, that "you don't tug onto Superman's cape, you don't piss in the wind" line was...I just don't know. Something about it was just fucking cool.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Dean Ambrose never ceases to amaze me. The motherfucking star! No doubt in my mind...


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Ambrose has just proven why he's one of the best in the business on the mic ... bar none!!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

FUCK THIS WAS ACE
:banderas


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Reigns and Ambrose personify badass, which is something a lot of superstars have struggled to pull off for years in the WWE. It's somewhat refreshing.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Some of the best mic work Roman has done, started off shaky but more than made up for it


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Get Rollins out of that suit...


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

ONE OF THE BEST PROMO THIS YEAR


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Great promo from both guys


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

"Our own game of thrones" ... Great line. Great line. Well done guys. Well done.

As a Reigns fan who became one well before this promo, I feel vindicated by my boy's performance tonight. 

Nailed it. Bam!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Reigns just proved he can talk. Suck dick haters.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*I like that ending line. With a little more practice and if he keeps to that style Reigns can get his badass personality over imo. *


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

AMBROSE AND REIGNS ON FIRE WITH DEM PROMOS TONIGHT

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ambrose is great on the mic. They should give him more mic time.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

LOVED THAT. Not sure what else to say.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

They're more over than ever!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Roman Reigns and Ambrose to die at the Layla/Fandango wedding after getting shot with crossbows by Rybaxel


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

Lol, Game of Thrones reference. Nice promo.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

that was fucking gold.. promo of the year from both


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Ambrose with an amazing promo and Reigns with a great promo. :mark:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ambrose is blessed on the mic. i mean, like, really fuckin gifted.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ambrose was awesome, Reigns was OK.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

This thread needs more Layla.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

War!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Ok you cant say Reigns sucked that time, he was actually good


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lmfao, did Reigns just say Game of Thrones?


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Both guys killed it! Now Rollins' turn.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't care what anyone says, Reigns is great. I was really impressed by both Ambrose and Reigns. Best promo in months.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Going after Randy , then HHH

Randy wins MITB setting up Reign vs Orton at Battleground.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Zigberg said:


> Reigns just proved he can talk. Suck dick haters.


I know, right?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ambrose is like a time machine from 98, love it.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> "Our own game of thrones" ... Great line. Great line. Well done guys. Well done.


I agree. Awesome line and last night GOT was awesome.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

TheGMofGods said:


> Reigns, you suck.
> 
> But god damn, that "you don't tug onto Superman's cape, you don't piss in the wind" line was...I just don't know. Something about it was just fucking cool.


Yeah buddy, that was a pretty damn good promo by Reigns.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He doing great for his role atm and he'll get better on the mic


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Now THAT was a promo from the two!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome stuff by Ambrose, Reigns did better than normal, and all around makes me look forward more to Rollins' explanation.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Ambrose DA GOAT What a promo. Mankind style.


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

These past few weeks, the PG Era product has used "piss", "ass" and "bitch"...lol sooo edgy


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Superman? Game of Thrones? What a dweeb.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

classic promo.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That promo was gold. :bow


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cena or Show? Who do you think it'll be?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ambrose was on another level, but Reigns was pretty good, as well.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Ambrose was gold on the mic and Reigns is getting better on it. I am loving these 2 alone already!!!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I fucking hope it's someone brand fucking new. NXT dammit!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*AMBROSE HAS GONE PSYCHO!

ROMAN'S GONNA WHOOP SOME ASS!*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Hopefully WWE gives Ambrose the freedom to cut more promos like that.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Awesome promo. THATS how you play an interesting face character. Take notes Cena, Sheamus, and the other worthless schmucks WWE tries promote as faces. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

People thought Bray was good. Meet the real best, Ambrose.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Really good promo by Ambrose and Reigns. Reigns proved he can talk by delivering a really nice promo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Pat Patterson is gay! 

Whoa, I am like so totally shocked. It isn't like I knew that 20 years ago or anything.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

No mention of Cena at all. well into the second hour. 

He's gonna be Shield's partner.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

I really dislike Reigns but he was great then


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


>


*Insert Brazzers logo.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That was not a good promo at all. He was still monotonous and droll. What the fuck does 'Ass of the company mean'? 

Have standards dropped so low that that passes as good mic work?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Well after that awesome promo by those two I'm out to watch the sony conference.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

So Pat Patterson's finally gonna come out of the closet on Legends House?


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Is pat Paterson coming out of the closet?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

seeing this right here. 

Got me wondering is this a remake of the Outsiders split in the nWo in '98. Roman Reigns being Kevin Nash, Seth being Scott Hall. 


or is this when the Corporation team stole the New Age Outlaws from DX and they became the Corporate Outlaws. 


either way, 


In both cases the split didn't last and despite the kaybafe storyline Hall and Nash were cool-buddies backstage, as well as the Outlaws and the rest of DX, but the writers just wanted to split them up. 

This could be the same thing happening with The Shield. 

How long do you think this split will last?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Fucking hell.. I'm dead at the Ambrose promo. Good god, I need a god damn respirator and a oxygen tank and some heart palpitation pills. 










Woo Lord, you people better bring your scuba gear with you because the floodgates have been open. :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So far this RAW has been pretty fuckin good. I wish BNB could of won against sheamus, my only complaint.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*I don't know if any of you got the Legends House commercial, but I just wanna say, I'm happy that Patterson can finally come out and say what he is gonna say (don't wanna ruin it for those who don't already know). The weight he has had on his shoulders by being in the industry he is in will finally be off of him. Should be a good episode. *


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Dean Ambrose is money in the bank.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

jacobdaniel said:


> So Pat Patterson's finally gonna come out of the closet on Legends House?


And the others have to sell it like they haven't known forever.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Ambrose and Reigns, are above every other superstars in the roster right now


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

TheGreatBanana said:


> People thought Bray was good. Meet the real best, Ambrose.


Slow down there


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can we just say that that was a star making promo by Ambrose.
Got damn.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Rocky Mark said:


> that was fucking gold.. promo of the year from both


:|


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

It'll freakin be Cena. He'll get the coolness rub from teaming up with the former Shield members. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Ambrose's best Raw promo yet? Boy was it good!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


:westbrook5 :westbrook5


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Ambrose and Reigns, are above every other superstars in the roster right now


Except Rollins :


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Aficionado said:


> I fucking hope it's someone brand fucking new. NXT dammit!


I hope you consider either :show or :cena3 new, because it's probably going to be one of them.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> That was not a good promo at all. He was still monotonous and droll. What the fuck does 'Ass of the company mean'?
> 
> Have standards dropped so low that that passes as good mic work?


Good. Thought I was the only one who thought this


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> And the others have to sell it like they haven't known forever.


Indeed.


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

Not really too excited by Ambrose's promos usually, but that was brilliant.
Think there could be another turn, Dean on Reigns, to give him more to overcome


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

Ambrose is about equal with Wyatt. I enjoy Wyatt as long as he is not singing.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

TheGreatBanana said:


> People thought Bray was good. Meet the real best, Ambrose.


Yup. Bray is great no doubt - but Ambrose is and has always been better. He just never got a chance to truly show it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey look WWE, that's the formula you seem to have forgotten but remembered for a precious minute!

Put microphone in wrestlers hand + don't make them say stupid shit (in stupid ways) = people like them!

Rocket Science!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Dean GOATing. Big improvement from Reigns. Rollins looking sharp and will surely deliver tonight. This feud will be boss.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

the Usos... another break time


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

raw has been ROTTEN


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Usos vs...?


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

I hope this is the debut of the Ascension.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-Ssoooooooooooooooo!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Ambrose: "I'm gonna kick your nose out of your ear and eat it"
Marks: "holy shit best promo eveeeeeeeeeeeeer :mark:"


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

They suck. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is this fucking needed. Just go to the ring you asshats.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sidewinder400 said:


> This thread needs more Layla.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Layla :sodone


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

"Push Cena" is trending on Twitter right now 

:maury :maury :maury


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Only took, what, 12 minutes? 15?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm just glad that they're not paired with that black hole, Cena.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Layla is the fucking best :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Cena or Show? Who do you think it'll be?


WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!! WELL ITS THE BIG SHOW!!!:show


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Fandango and ...?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I was againt Ambrose being a face but he's really making it work, the sign of a real special talent. His timing, expressions and the way he conducts himself is money, a real real special talent.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:maury Sandow


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Someone please put a brazzers logo on this


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

LMAOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what the fuck


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

The fuck?


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

Sandow :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Sandow, wtf why


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

That body on Layla.. holy fuck


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol. Incoming anger.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

fpalm


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

SANDOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Faaaaaannnndaaaaaaaannnggooooooooooooooo!




Whhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa fffuuuuuuuuuuuuukkkkkkkkkkkkkk?!!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh my serious shit, Sandow. :lmao


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

O..M...G... Are they serious?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh for fucks sake


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Now that's funny. Sandow lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

Well you guys got your fandango sandow tag team wish....


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

OMG!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Oh no... The Intellectual Savior of the Dance...


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Sandow = OFFICIALLY BURIED


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:HA Sandow :lel


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh my God why. Nooooooooooooooo. You can't do thus Vince.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Poor fucking Sandow.......


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

oh fuck


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Are they serious?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't even..
I.. What..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

sighhhhhhh poor Sandow.....


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm

Dude just quit


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

hahahahahaahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Souper (Jun 15, 2009)

Sandow in a leotard.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey guys, Layla's wet.





Lol.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I feel so bad for Sandow, to be honest. fpalm


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

Possibly the greatest tag team of all time.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Sandow


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao v


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Poor Sandow


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The burial of Sandow continues, folks! :jay2


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

:lel :lel :lel

I should be mad to be honest but this is hilarious


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha Sandow. RIP.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

:duck I had to do a double check to figure out what was going on!

Summer Rae with that backstage goating http://instagram.com/p/pAUSmEFRPU/#


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm .. I'm ... I ... 

.... 

... :/ 

Sandow ...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh goodnight Damien Sandow. We'll see you at Comic Con in a few years after you solidify that new career as an Olive Garden daytime manager on the scenic Jersey Turnpike.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Just fucking release Sandow right now. Disgusting treatment


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Damien has now been relegated to the goofy guy that dresses silly. That is depressing considering the potential that the character had. 

What happened to him being the straight man? That was actually much funnier. He was like Sam the Eagle!


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Sandow :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

As Sandow's world turns.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Why Sandow why?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The usual sound of silence for Fandango, who I was wrong about. I said the gimmick wouldn't see the end of 2013.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Oh my fucking god, From money in the bank holder to this :lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWE creative, I'm getting real tired of your shit.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Holy shit what the fuck are they doing with Sandow.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

The most underated aspect of Dean Ambrose' promo style isn't the content, it's his delivery.


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

WTF! Poor Sandow, this 1000 gimmick thing can't lead anywhere good


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

SANDOW SHOULD STAND TALL AND TELL THE BOOKRS TO FUCK OFFq


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Sandow should just leave and go to ROH or New Japan, there's no hope for him left


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

No one can argue that Sandow is doing the very best with the shit booking and gimmick WWE give him. Also, his hair looking amazing.


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm close to changing the channel on WWE for the first time in a while.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

McMahon is laughing himself to death. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Sandow. Wow. 


I mean, damn.


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

well it's not even funny anymore with Sandow.
poor man


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mic skills can only get you so far Sandow, you've got to a level now you'll never exceed.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

My God what did that man do? Fucking shoot Vince in the face?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm...I'm sorry Sandow fans.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Zigberg said:


> Reigns just proved he can talk. Suck dick haters.





Yoshimitsu said:


> I know, right?


*I know, right!?*


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

This isn't a burial, it's a resurrection. Sandow's changing gimmicks are entertaining as fuck


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Who in the hell did Sandow piss off? There is still no word on this?*


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Did Sandow push stephs kid off a slide or something? I don't get why they're doing this to him


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Roman Reigns said entirely too much on the mic. I know you need mic time to get better, but geez, that was cringe worthy. 


Dean!:shocked:


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

You guys act like Sandow is getting buried when at this point I feel like the wrestler himself is okay with doing these gimmmicks.


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

Also pretty sure I just saw sandows thong


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

AHAHHAAHHAHAHA SANDOW ROFL :duck:maury:ti:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lel:sodone


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't know what to say ....


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Sandow....


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

This is not funny at all right now


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Layla's the hottest woman to ever live! Aside from Audrey Hepburn


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

:Jordan :maury :haha :what? :ti

This is the funniest thing I've seen on Raw all year.

:bow :clap :bow :clap :bow :clap


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

Every week, just when you think it couldn't get any worse... It's like a million times worse for Sandow


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

Sandow is too good for this... I legit feel bad for him


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

If Sandow takes the pin...


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Allur said:


> This is not funny at all right now


If it's not funny, then why am I laughing? :lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> Sandow....


Tyrion Lannister's face right now :HA


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lord Humongous said:


> McMahon is laughing himself to death.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

WTF at Sandow!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

All those dumbasses who said wait and see and sandow would benefit from losing to cena.
:maury


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dafaq is sandow wearing? :maury


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Let's Go Sandow chants :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh God has Pyro commented yet?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Lets go SANDOW


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

"LET'S GO SANDOW!" :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

FUCK, how shite has JBL become. A great effort to be worse than Lawler


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol. Sandow actually looks like he's having fun. The dude is organically getting over, I swear.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm ashamed that I'm laughing at this.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"Layla has milk all over her hair."

:ti


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

There goes Pyro's latest television set.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, interpretive dancing is an artform guys. 

Cole and Lawler sound like uneducated jerks right now. 

Be a star guys.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Sandow chants. :mark:


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh Lord fpalm


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

LET'S GO SANDOW CHANTS :mark:


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

"Let's go Sandow" chants :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can we be realistic? It IS the most entertaining and over Sandow has been since, well, ever.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

They just keep topping themselves every week. Its so sadly comical at this point. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lets go sandow chants lol


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Dancer-Sandow is fucking over :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Some geniuses in the creative team. 

Let's go Sandow chants. :banderas


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well I've never seen anyone fall that far.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fandango and Sandow look like Game of Thrones alright...the brothel with the dudes wrasslin...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Let's go Sandow chants. :lol


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Crowd chanting for Sandow, lawler actually acknowledges it.... I can't...


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Sandow chant!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Sandow makes the best of this shit. Still... poor guy.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

All the people raging about Sandow... I don't think you realize that all of these gimmicks are really getting him over with the crowd. This is great for him as long as they keep putting him on TV every week.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Crowd basically cheering for Sandow as a FUCK YOU to WWE ... guys. And the idiots don't even realize that through these kind of idiotic matches and booking they're diluting the babyface pops of the faces in the ring.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

So when is the memorial service for Damien Edwin Sandow?


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

He should keep this gimmick forever :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh shit he took the pin too lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Boot to the face!


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

I just came back and wtf is this


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

AND he eats the pin. LMAO his Career is over


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> Tyrion Lannister's face right now :HA


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"Let's go Sandow" chants. :mark:


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

AND NOT A GOOD NIGHT FOR FUCKING DAMIEN SANDOW


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

And Sandow still makes this shit get over with the crowd.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sandow has found his new gimmick.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sandow still over dressed like a ballerina. Cmon now wwe.


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

I saw Sandow at a live event this weekend and he was demanding respect for all of his different gimmicks. Him acknowledging it has to lead to something... right?... RIGHT?..


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Maybe Sandow is the comedy wrestler we never knew he could be. I loled.


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

No matter what wwe makes him do, sandow still makes it gold. Dem sandow chants lol


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Pojko said:


> All the people raging about Sandow... I don't think you realize that all of these gimmicks are really getting him over with the crowd. This is great for him as long as they keep putting him on TV every week.


But he also jobs every week which does nothing for him.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

And sandows push begins again


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

WWE really just wastes tons of talent. Sandow prime example.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Pojko said:


> All the people raging about Sandow... I don't think you realize that all of these gimmicks are really getting him over with the crowd. This is great for him as long as they keep putting him on TV every week.


Yeah, it's kind of like when MVP went on his losing streak. Makes for a great face turn after a while.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Well that just happened.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I was just thinking "Well this Raw hasn't been too bad!" and then this???????????????????????? @#R%@#$^%#$%&@$%^!#$%[email protected]#$%#@!$%^#$^%&#%TR#$%!#$^@$%&@$%^!#$^@$%^&$%^&*%^&*(%^&*%^[email protected]#%[email protected]#$%[email protected]#%@#%^&#%^&$%#^&@#$%!#@$%


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

He always was a good comedy character. He's making the most of it at least.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

This director is shit...thanks JBL


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> And Sandow still makes this shit get over with the crowd.


He's embraced the shit he's been handed and made it into gold. People gotta appreciate that he can do this.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Sandow is a bitch no backbone don't let creative push you around and expect to be champion and be taken serious. Dude is just happy to be there no wonder this bitch is dancing with fandango fuck him.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

An interview in the middle of the ring, with 2 men out for the interviewee's blood? What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is there a website that lists the WWE salaries like Baseball/NFL etc? Or is it not divulged? I feel like it should be seeing they are traded on the stock market.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Pojko said:


> All the people raging about Sandow... I don't think you realize that all of these gimmicks are really getting him over with the crowd. This is great for him as long as they keep putting him on TV every week.


Yes.

Because this is exactly the kind of push he needs to get back into the WWE World Heavyweight Championship picture isn't it?

:maury


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> But he also jobs every week which does nothing for him.


Fans really couldn't care if he loses. Apart from those that think wins and losses are the be all and end all of a fake sport. He rarely wins yet he's the most over he's ever been by being entertaining with this gimmick he's got going on.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol I cant .... :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't worry Sandow, Better luck Next Week :HHH2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I think Sandow would be much better off wrestling in another company right now. This is just sad.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

:ti
People trying to rationalize Sandow benefiting from this stupid shit


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> But he also jobs every week which does nothing for him.


He was jobbing every week anyway. At least now he's connecting with the crowd. And that is the most important quality a wrestler can have.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Swagger vs Santino


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

TromaDogg said:


> Yes.
> 
> Because this is exactly the kind of push he needs to get back into the WWE World Heavyweight Championship picture isn't it?
> 
> :maury


Works with Barrett...Well, not WHC but still a push


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Captain IWC said:


> Sandow is a bitch no backbone don't let creative push you around and expect to be champion and be taken serious. Dude is just happy to be there no wonder this bitch is dancing with fandango fuck him.


^this

just fucking choke the bookers, or leave


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Pojko said:


> All the people raging about Sandow... I don't think you realize that all of these gimmicks are really getting him over with the crowd. This is great for him as long as they keep putting him on TV every week.


It doesn't matter. As over as he is, he will never be taken seriously again after all the crap he has recently been put through.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Pojko said:


> All the people raging about Sandow... I don't think you realize that all of these gimmicks are really getting him over with the crowd. This is great for him as long as they keep putting him on TV every week.


fpalm

Seriously dude....


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

People who think that "staying on TV" is somehow adequate for wrestlers, then they've really been brainwashed into accepting what WWE wants to feed them. 

If you can't see how someone should be better booked to maximize their talents and think that "whatever spot they get we and the wrestlers should be thankful for" then you have no idea what wrestling really is. 

You've drank way too much WWE kool-aid and need to be detoxed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What in the fuck did sandow do? He went from being a MITB winner, to dressing like a ballerina. :sodone


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Come to the side of the unwashed masses Sandow


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Punkholic said:


> It doesn't matter. As over as he is, he will never be taken seriously again after all the crap he has recently been put through.


Plenty of superstars in the past have been put through crap and ended up having good careers. If he's as talented as people think he is, he will make it to the top.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

BO LIEVE


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

BO!!!!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

This has been an above average RAW thus far. Thank fuck Woods got a new theme.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Who's Xavier Woods jobbing to?

Oh, it's Bo. Time to BOLIEVE!


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

IT'S BO TIME :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You just gotta...BO-lieve


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

edit


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They just keep out-doing themselves with embarrassing Sandow more and more every week. I don't know how they'll top this one, but I'm almost certain they will...

... and Sandow will make it work, yet again.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Incoming BO!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So is Bo Dallas taking over Rusev's job in jobbing out the black guys? Either way, time to Bolieve. :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, here comes Bo Dallas. Let's see if he can entertain me this week...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BOLIEVE.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I miss Lana. We need more Lana.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

HERE COMES BO! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sandow has OFFICIALLY been buried further than my boy Drew McIntyre!


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

it's bo time magail, this guy is an inspiration....blah blah blah


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

xD7oom said:


>


Ahh that picture so symbolic in so many ways...

I hate to disrespect Vince, but the truth is the truth.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bo-Lieve!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm Another piss poor Raw....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Gosh, hes fucking ugly.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bo challenging Mark Henry for "Most Golden Showers prior to Ramp entrance".


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Bo time!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well Bo did inspire me.

After seeing his gut jiggle in slow motion, I realized I needed to hit the gym.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bolieve!


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Even Bo doesn't really make this better anymore.. :batista3


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Daniel Bryan has to Bolieve :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The fact that they're pushing Rusev and Dallas over Sandow.


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

Daniel Bryan really needs to listen to Bo.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh shiet, Dallas killed it!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*BANG* Yo it's me, it's me, it's DD...oh wait Bo Dallas


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Bolieve D-Bry. :lmao


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Bo Dallas is more over than Cena


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dean Ambrose still trending after that killer promo.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Works with Barrett...Well, not WHC but still a push


Barrett wasn't given a different gimmick every week.

I like Sandow but it's hard to get behind a guy when you haven't got a clue what he's going to be doing from one show to the next. He's been relegated to comedy jobber status, like Santino.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JBL actually makes sense.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh Christ, looks like Swagger will be fighting Santino. Yup, Jack's back to jobber status. At least he'll be getting tv time.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Daniel Bryan needs to start Bolieving then.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

OMG. 


Bo Dallas needs to get served with a nice Stone Cold stunner!



I hope this could happen someday soon.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Woods with that no reaction.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Is my TV on mute or did Bo Dallas just come out?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

Lol at the Maggle sign


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Maggle sign :lmao


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Xavier Woods has about as good of a chance winning this match as Ryder did earlier against Rusev


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Imagine this Tag Team, Bad News Barrett and Bo Dallas.. BNB tears um down and Bo picks them back up again trolololin the whole way!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Pretty good crowd for an only 'okay' RAW thus far.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

I wonder how long until we get a Bo Dallas vs. Adam Rose feud.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"He's doing his best" 

LOL!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Oh Christ, looks like Swagger will be fighting Santino. Yup, Jack's back to jobber status. At least he'll be getting tv time.


At least he should be winning this time. Right bookers? Right WWE? Please?


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

He's doing his best :lmao :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck outta here with those CM Punk chants. :cuss:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"Maggle" sign. :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao CM Cunt chants


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Why did they even bother calling Woods up? They have enough jobbers who can't get on tv. What happened to only calling people up when they've got a plan for them?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol a punk chant....Oh man.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

This sucks


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

WWE has really screwed up. Chose ADR over Ziggler and Sheamus over Barrett. I just don't get it. Makes no sense.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

THE STRATISFACTION!


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Bearodactyl said:


> LOVED THAT. Not sure what else to say.





KuritaDavion said:


> Well Bo did inspire me.
> 
> After seeing his gut jiggle in slow motion, I realized I needed to hit the gym.


You sir have won the internet today. :clap


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> People who think that "staying on TV" is somehow adequate for wrestlers, then they've really been brainwashed into accepting what WWE wants to feed them.
> 
> If you can't see how someone should be better booked to maximize their talents and think that "whatever spot they get we and the wrestlers should be thankful for" then you have no idea what wrestling really is.
> 
> You've drank way too much WWE kool-aid and need to be detoxed.


Daniel Bryan went through weekly "anger management" segments to main eventing WM30. As long as you're on TV, the higher chance the fans can connect with you. The more the fans can connect with you, the higher chance of WWE feeling obligated to push you.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, MVP lost weekly matches for a year and was able to rebound into a solid mid-card face character. I don't think it'll happen for Sandow, but people should stop ruling it out.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

6-0 !!!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The streak continues


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat belleh.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Pretty good crowd for an only 'okay' RAW thus far.


I take it back, there were CM Punk chants.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Bray Wyatt in the crowd :lmao


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

BO Dallas is so ASS


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

CM BO!


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Pretty good crowd for an only 'okay' RAW thus far.


"okay"? 

seriously the only good thing from this raw is dean ambrose and reign's promo


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Bo Dallas is so funny lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This ugly short bus bitch is just the best :lmao


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

just realized his first loss since being on the main roster will be to cena


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

The streak continues!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao The Punk chants were in the replay too. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Once Bo Dallas gets to 21-0, Lesnar will comeback and end the streak


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What I got out of that match:

Jiggle, jiggle, jiggle.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd cares so much for Bo Dallas, they chant for CM Punk during his match...there's your future of the WWE, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

The undefeated streak continues. 6-0!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"You did a great job, one day you'll be a champion of life!" :lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

If NXT isn't teaching guys how to be better wrestlers, then what is it accomplishing? Bo kinda sucks ...


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

cm punk is the new this is boring chant.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please cesaro!!!!!


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

CESARO PLEASE CESARO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If RVD wins :ti
No hope.


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

Bo Dallas plays his gimmick so well. They need to give him a Self Help Inspirational YouTube show.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro better win this goddamn match.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Oh shit, VAn Dam should win this.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If RVD doesn't get into the MITB match I'm going to start cutting myself.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RVD or Cesaro? So someone decent will be in the match?


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

I think it's funny how surprised Dallas acts after he beats a jobber.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Cesaro better win.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I feel kinda bad for Woods. Dude hasn't been given shit to work with since being called up in December.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Time for Cesaro to qualify in the MITB match


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:HAIf RVD wins


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Like watching Bannister break the 4 minute barrier' :jbl

fpalm


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cesaro win please. He'll make the MITB match bearable by swinging someone whilst they're lying on a ladder.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> Please cesaro!!!!!


All former champion money in the bank, RVD is a former champion


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seriously, you can't let RVD win. Come on.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So far of all the people in this title ladder match..
0
fucks
given.





And hell I can't type tonight.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm not getting my hopes up for this match, WWE have f*cked up every other decision so far, so RVD will probably win, not swiss Tony


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

TromaDogg said:


> Barrett wasn't given a different gimmick every week.
> 
> I like Sandow but it's hard to get behind a guy when you haven't got a clue what he's going to be doing from one show to the next. He's been relegated to comedy jobber status, like Santino.


Yeah I know, but still a shit gimmick, well the only thing what we can do is hope to succeed


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> If NXT isn't teaching guys how to be better wrestlers, then what is it accomplishing? Bo kinda sucks ...


Some guys can't improve no matter how much training they get.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cesaro better win that match to make it at least a little interesting. The participants announced so far are all shit.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Cesaro better win this goddamn match.


You want Cesaro in a *LADDER MATCH* over RVD? Fuck sake son..


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

I missed the Ambrose promo?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Christ, RVD and Cesaro have very mediocre in ring chemistry. Hope this match proves to be decent, though.



SP103 said:


> You want Cesaro in a *LADDER MATCH* over RVD? Fuck sake son..


RVD has been sloppy and messy as shit since his second return. Besides, Cesaro is more deserving and appropriate of the position.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Chrome said:


> I feel kinda bad for Woods. Dude hasn't been given shit to work with since being called up in December.


Yeah, would be nice to see him in a feud


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why did they even bother calling Woods up? They have enough jobbers who can't get on tv. What happened to only calling people up when they've got a plan for them?


This Bo Dallas match needed some Austin 3:16 interruption. 

Austin come out pissed as hell, stuns Xavier, stuns Bo-Dallas, and then calls out for McMahon, but gets Triple H instead. 


Fuck this shit. I want Austin back. I don't care how old he is now. The current shit sucks.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I actually want RVD to win.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

If RVD actually wins that match.. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

I will take RVD over Cesaro thank you.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

There's no MITB without RVD, please let him win this.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I love your freakin' signature @Chrome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SP103 said:


> You want Cesaro in a *LADDER MATCH* over RVD? Fuck sake son..


It's not the work in the match he cares about.

BTW, RVD as a high flyer in 2014 sucks. He can't do his spot monkey routine well at all anymore.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lol Slammiversary is gonna be in town on Sunday.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Cesaro will win this, they can't possibly have the match filled with former world champions


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cesaro's obviously winning this. RVD came back to be a jobber, nothing more.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Heyman :mark:


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I find it quite impressive Ambrose has 145,000 Followers with only a 2 year old retweet.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It would actually make sense to have Lesnar (if he's back) to be in MITB. A loss would actually put him out of the title talk.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Once Cesaro turns face, Heyman should stick to only being involved with Lesnar.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's not the work in the match he cares about.
> 
> BTW, RVD as a high flyer in 2014 sucks. He can't do his spot monkey routine well at all anymore.


This. RVD is 43 years old, and there's no chance he wins that match. At least Cesaro has a shot at it...

He was rumored to win the briefcase at least, I dunno about winning the title so soon though.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Heyamn, you are better than this


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't know if I can keep doing this for three hours a week lol so boring....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is it weird of me to say that Paul Heyman has benefited from the end of the streak more than Lesnar has?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Guy in a "Paul Heyman Guy" T-shirt gives the thumbs down :heyman


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

RFWHC said:


> I actually want RVD to win.


:banplz:


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

I think I saw the guy in a "I'm a Paul Heyman guy" shirt at WM 30.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Everyone who loses these qualifying matches should be placed in a match for the MITB briefcase. BnB and Ziggler so far


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> This. RVD is 43 years old, and there's no chance he wins that match. At least Cesaro has a shot at it...
> 
> He was rumored to win the briefcase at least, I dunno about winning the title so soon though.


For the record, I want RVD to win this match because I don't want Cesaro getting the title.

BTW, Heyman's promos are TERRIBLE right now. This Streak shit needs to die so he can go back to normal.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cesaro career wise should win

RVD will however since it's a MITB match.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Thought Lesnar is going to appear for a second :/


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Is anyone by chance going to put that last Ambrose promo on YouTube?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

rvd should win. no one with any freshness should be in the ladder match


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

My client


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> cm punk is the new this is boring chant.


this


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Heyman trolling the crowd never gets old.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Guy in a "Paul Heyman Guy" T-shirt gives the thumbs down :heyman


He was pointing at his shirt with his thumbs.

'Fresh off his victory' it was like like 3 months ago.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

lmaoooooooooo trolled


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Awwwww Heyman you got me


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fucking heyman... Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL crowd thinking its was going to be Lesnar


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Is Minnesota a smark state or nah?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:westbrook5 :westbrook5

Cesaros walk doe.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

"Sits back down"


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

That walk :lol


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Cesaro with his walk again :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DAT WALK


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:lel Heyman is fucking God


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

That walk :mark:


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Cesaro is so fucking awkward with that ****** ass walk and his shitty theme.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

The seeds are planted for Cesaro vs Brock!!!


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

Paul Heyman grinds my gears. His stupid repetitive promos are getting cringeworthy.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

This Robot Chicken walking mother fucker.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

This Bo-lieve shit is already getting stale and boring


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

I repeat, at least Cesaro's walk doesn't look like he shat himself like it used to look like.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

COME ON, CESARO! :mark:


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

The cesaro strut :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL at Heyman's trolling.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

RVD with that permanent "Dude, where am i?" look.


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

are we gonna see another tiger driver '91 tonight?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro is like a mockery of heels. Idk, he just does every single heel behavior so awkwardly that it looks like a joke. Srsly, dude can't even cross his arms menacingly.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> He was pointing at his shirt with his thumbs.
> 
> 'Fresh off his victory' it was like like 3 months ago.


Well it was a brief glimpse


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

If Cesaro doesn't win, this will be maybe the worst PPV of the year. A ladder match filled with guys nobody wants to see.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You want Cesaro to win just for the pure fact he's more pushed. That's fucking stupid. He can't do a ladder match. So it's clearly more fucking important that "your guy" gets a in match which will suck or put the guy who has SOME ability to do "holy shit" moments in a match he's used to. 

Pick a side now-If you want Cesaro you're going to get a MITB match full of garbage like the one with Henry/Cena/Big Show from a few years back that was the worst one ever. Guess who won that?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh no Big Slow mentioned in a WWE quiz, clearly he is coming out to save the shield.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Retarded walk by Cesaro


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

RoboCesaro.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

ONE OF A KIND!!!!! Want RVD to get this, but I'm guessing this will be Cesaro, RVD will be good in the ladder match, he made his comeback at last years though, I think Cesaro may be in the picture though, unless ... Cesaro goes for Barrett for the IC title???


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Damn, Cesaro's theme is shit.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

henrymark said:


> This Bo-lieve shit is already getting stale and boring


It needs to end with a Stone Cold stunner.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

> 06-09-2014 09:29 PM	Jmacz -	Came from reddit to neg butt hurt BOners bitching about Punk chants/copypasta



Lol you mad brah? :lol


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Fuck Lawler and his horrible jokes


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Michael Cole fucking sucks, please can his ass already and bring back JR.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

King is so fucking lame. That tire joke was not funny in the slightest.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Gimpy said:


> If Cesaro doesn't win, this will be maybe the worst PPV of the year. A ladder match filled with guys nobody wants to see.


But I want to see RVD in it tho....


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Is it weird of me to say that Paul Heyman has benefited from the end of the streak more than Lesnar has?


It's not weird at all, since he is the only one involved in the incident that has had more than 5 minutes of TV time since it occurred.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Cesaro is like a mockery of heels. Idk, he just does every single heel behavior so awkwardly that it looks like a joke. Srsly, dude can't even cross his arms menacingly.


True. Almost like a parody. Dude needs to be a face like yesterday


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cesaro's walk always reminds me of when you try and make wrestling figures walk.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Commentary....if you can even call what these cunts are doing that...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fo11ower91 said:


> Paul Heyman grinds my gears. His stupid repetitive promos are getting cringeworthy.


Good thing that Cena's promos are so fresh and entertaining, huh? :cena5


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

A wrestler is gonna lose his overness due to his walk
:maury


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Timpatriot said:


> Everyone who loses these qualifying matches should be placed in a match for the MITB briefcase. BnB and Ziggler so far



THAT could actually be a plan.

also

" Lets go Sandow Chants! "

Lawler : " Yea and take Fandango with him haha! " 

If i was in the front row I would have slapped him upside the head, Fuck LAwler, Honestly fuck the guy I legit want to knock him out for being so utterly worthless, He was my hero in the 90s and now is just a complete spazz. Its not like nerdraging or anything it is the fact he is getting paid to be legitimately incompetent and has absolutely no idea as to what he is saying or doing anymore. Would you let a Pilot co pilot or drive a plane if he was this retarded? Or practice medicine? 

just for the love of all that is holy put these idiots out to pasture, and get GOAT Matt Striker on board, guy actually knows his wrestling history and calls moves and knows all the correct references.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

SP103 said:


> You want Cesaro to win just for the pure fact he's more pushed. That's fucking stupid. He can't do a ladder match. So it's clearly more fucking important that "your guy" gets a in match which will suck or put the guy who has SOME ability to do "holy shit" moments in a match he's used to.
> 
> Pick a side now-If you want Cesaro you're going to get a MITB match full of garbage like the one with Henry/Cena/Big Show from a few years back that was the worst one ever. Guess who won that?


None of the other guys in the match so far are good ladder match wrestlers either. In fact, there's almost no one left in WWE who's good at ladder matches because they rarely do them. If RVD is in the match, you might as well add Christian as well. He used to be in some great ladder matches with Edge... 10+ years ago.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

RVD is boring and Cesaro is ruined, can't care about it.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> Good thing that Cena's promos are so fresh and entertaining, huh? :cena5


What a "poopy" post.





Sorry. Nah, totally agree with you.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Please have Cesaro go over.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

We Want Lesnar chants :


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

SP103 said:


> You want Cesaro to win just for the pure fact he's more pushed. That's fucking stupid. He can't do a ladder match. So it's clearly more fucking important that "your guy" gets a in match which will suck or put the guy who has SOME ability to do "holy shit" moments in a match he's used to.
> 
> Pick a side now-If you want Cesaro you're going to get a MITB match full of garbage like the one with Henry/Cena/Big Show from a few years back that was the worst one ever. Guess who won that?


:ti

If you're talking to me, I'm afraid I've got some bad news. Cesaro is not 'my guy' by any means.

'Can't do a ladder match' the WHC MITB match last summer was superior to the WWE MITB match in almost every possible way and Cesaro was involved with it and proved himself impressive and well enough to carry a ladder match just fine. Besides, that's the ONLY MITB match Cesaro has been in and it was mainly him and Swagger working together. How in the hell could you possibly say he's good or not in a ladder match? Smh.

Besides, RVD is sloppy as hell lately and IS getting old. I don't want to see him possibly botching badly and hurting himself and taking the opportunity from any young talent who should be allowed to showcase their skills.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SP103 said:


> You want Cesaro to win just for the pure fact he's more pushed. That's fucking stupid. He can't do a ladder match. So it's clearly more fucking important that "your guy" gets a in match which will suck or put the guy who has SOME ability to do "holy shit" moments in a match he's used to.
> 
> Pick a side now-If you want Cesaro you're going to get a MITB match full of garbage like the one with Henry/Cena/Big Show from a few years back that was the worst one ever. Guess who won that?


We've seen the best RVD's had to offer in this second run. The only "holy shit" moment may be the Van Terminator but most of the match he'd be sucking air on the floor. If RVD's the best high-flyer you have in a ladder match than "holy shit" moments aren't your main concern, just throwing names in is. Cesaro can work a ladder match and if WWE had any faith an put a younger high-flyer in than Cesaro would be a great base to get all those moments in.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Can't believe they didn't turn Cesaro face


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I guess ppl are already doing this








For Cesaro's Push

Damn


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> None of the other guys in the match so far are good ladder match wrestlers either. In fact, there's almost no one left in WWE who's good at ladder matches because they rarely do them. If RVD is in the match, you might as well add Christian as well. He used to be in some great ladder matches with Edge... 10+ years ago.


Actually, I know people discredit Del Rio a lot but he's actually pretty good in ladder matches.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This match is dead.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> None of the other guys in the match so far are good ladder match wrestlers either. In fact, there's almost no one left in WWE who's good at ladder matches because they rarely do them. If RVD is in the match, you might as well add Christian as well. He used to be in some great ladder matches with Edge... 10+ years ago.


woah. woah. woah. Nobody said Christian..Let's not drop down that low and add Swagger as well :shiiit


----------



## Souper (Jun 15, 2009)

Goldusto said:


> THAT could actually be a plan.
> 
> also
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha this is true.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God RVD sucks.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

RVD Chants and Abject silence

How is that Cesaro push going Vince? Oh right gotcha.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

lets go cena


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Even the thread is dead :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

henrymark said:


> Can't believe they didn't turn Cesaro face


Who ever's writing the storylines missed the huge face pop he got at WrestleMania XXX. They've done everything in their power to ruin Cesaro since.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I can't believe this man was over before WrestleMania


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Actually, I know people discredit Del Rio a lot but he's actually pretty good in ladder matches.


That is very true actually-Del Rio is good in Ladder matches. The question is does he give 2 shits anymore since he's almost done with his contract?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, Cesaro's face turn is dead. It's a shame, he was so over during WM season.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Van Dam's punches....LOL


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

SP103 said:


> woah. woah. woah. Nobody said Christian..Let's not drop down that low and add Swagger as well :shiiit












Do people forget this, or?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That uppercut was nice as fuckk!


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Cesaro is lean to the bone!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

SP103 said:


> That is very true actually-Del Rio is good in Ladder matches. The question is does he give 2 shits anymore since he's almost done with his contract?


Del Rio is good in the ring overall. His only problem is that he can't get people to care about him.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Do people forget this, or?


Swagger sucks


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Do people forget this, or?


We try to, yeah


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

I agree. Lawler and Cole suck.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

RVD aint as good as he was in ECw, but he is still good.

I dig Cesaro's style, and he has so many moves. 

But these two just don't have good matches together.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Worst MOTN so far...


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Del Rio is good in the ring overall. His only problem is that he can't get people to care about him.


That is correct


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

lol at that "Rob Van Dam SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!" guy


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Somebody called the Tiger Driver!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> Swagger sucks


He was still in multiple mitb matches and won it. Whether he sucks or not, it's not far fetched have him in one. :lmao



Captain Edd said:


> We try to, yeah


So do I because the reign was awful, but it still happened.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Del Rio is good in the ring overall. His only problem is that he can't get people to care about him.


Absolutely!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Cesaro had better go over. After Bryan was stripped and Bad News Barrett lost to frakking Sheamus, i'm in a pretty awful mood.

YAY! He did!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Boooooo Cesaro sucks


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

The uppercut should be ending mathes..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*NOOOOO!*

Please do *NOT* give this guy the title. Seriously.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Oh fuck Cesaro


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RVD got destroyed lol.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey, 1 good dude out of 7.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank fuck for that. :clap


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

YES!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol rvd was about to kickout


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Do people forget this, or?


I think people remember, but they aren't exactly good memories.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cesaro actually won clean for once?


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

good match


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Good stuff.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Expected Cesaro to win. Now if Rollins isn't in MITB, he's my pick. 8*D


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Yay. Cesaro is in it. Hopefully Bray is in it too.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Glad Cesaro got in. 

Not as happy as fatter cosplay Bray Wyatt in the crowd is though.


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice, Cesaro. :mark: Too bad his overness has been cut in a half.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Man give him back his Real Americans theme music and ditch the Perry Saturn bullshit.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Well that was anti climactic. Glad Cesaro won though.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

The neutralizer is such a wank move for such a good wrestler. He needs to do the UFO again


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Who will be the final 3?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I swear if Cesaro wins the title I'll never watch WWE again




Until the next day of course cause you know I needs me some WWE


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

his theme might be worse than right to censor. actually it is worse because at least theirs was supposed to be bad.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CESARO WINS!!! :mark:


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Lol cesaro so goofy and stiff


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Just realised Cena is going to be The Shield's partner.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Orton :lmao :lmao


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

I would love if Cesaro won the title but it won't happen. That's why I didn't bother to root for him in this match.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Who ever's writing the storylines missed the huge face pop he got at WrestleMania XXX. They've done everything in their power to ruin Cesaro since.



It's like they don't want him to get cheered even when he teased a face turn. Same with Sandow. With Bryan it was so big they couldn't ignore it.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

this Cesaro music is fucking awful, what were they thinking? it will never get over, just seems like generic create-a-wrestler cock rock that they'd use as a placeholder.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Orton. :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Now is Randy really on vacation this time? :lmao


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"I'll go with Sheamus."

That had better not be foreshadowing, King.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Cesaro and Roman are the next Super Cena and Super Punk.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Glad Cesaro's in the match, but, uh...please do not have him win it. Dude ain't ready whatsoever.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Who else gonna be in?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Punkholic said:


> Del Rio is good in the ring overall. His only problem is that he can't get people to care about him.


True, he's just really boring. That's why people won't get behind him lol.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I wonder if Heyman will help Cesaro win the title, then turn on him to help Lesnar get a match against him, setting up Cesaro face and Lesnar heel.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Orton :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cena, Big Show and Kane top off the final 3.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Does Lawler have a Sheamus fetish or something? Dude sounds like he's in love with fella.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

That Orton pic. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...Because Ambrose didn't speak.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Orton doing his best HBK impression.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Souper said:


> Hahahahaha this is true.


no I'm serious how can people let WWE get away with keeping people on board who are no longer qualified in their profession?

they fired crap wrestlers in the past or whatever, They easily could have had a nice retirement send off for him after his heart attack, And have him keep up to date with a blog like JR, I mean it can't be any worse than what he is doing now right ?

Micheal Cole CAN CAN Be awesome, but he is so ingrained and under vince's thumb, he has all but forgotten how to be good, he wouldn't even dare to be anymore.

JBL when he first returned I marked so hard half my wall was covered in my love for him but very very quickly they completely changed tracks with him and made him the most boring generic pillock ever and is constantly told by vince to bury the most talented guys in the ring, the men they hired to keep their business afloat and Vince keeps telling the commentators to make them look like utter shit. Football managers get fired and sent to jail for calling their coloured players Ni**ers.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

edt


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

So what's the reasoning behind Rollins turning? Money?


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Cena and Shield vs Wyatts 

Stipulation is whoever wins are the final three competitors for the MITB match

Cena, Reigns, and Ambrose all day


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Never heard the saying "you don't piss in the wind".


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm calling another Heel turn tonight, just got a weird feeling.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

First Cesaro has Malenko's theme, now he has Saturn's siren.....Guerrero is next.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I wasn't a fan of Orton at first, but he's really grown on me since last spring.

Also, Reigns is really not good on the mic. Have Ambrose talk for them until the guy can find his voice.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Do people forget this, or?


I hope you realize by now, no one gives a flying fuck about swagger


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Now is Randy really on vacation this time? :lmao


Probably thought we wouldnt notice if he slipped off to Brazil for a while the cheeky bastard

:lol


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

gaz0301 said:


> I wonder if Heyman will help Cesaro win the title, then turn on him to help Lesnar get a match against him, setting up Cesaro face and Lesnar heel.


it is fairly apparent the plan from the start was Cesaro v Brock, however they have sucked so much gas from him will we care anymore when he does go over brock ?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Remember that machismo Razor Ramon oozed? Yeah, Dean Ambrose sweats it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

MITB is really going to suck this year.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

gaz0301 said:


> I wonder if Heyman will help Cesaro win the title, then turn on him to help Lesnar get a match against him, setting up Cesaro face and Lesnar heel.


That seems like something I would enjoy. Would be great if it happens.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Decent raw so far, I really hope Cena isn't the last shield member however


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

My fuckery senses are tingling with Orton being on vacay.
That main event is going to be a face palm.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Cena, Big Show and Kane top off the final 3.


Hopefully jericho returns and has a spot.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So who helps the Shield tonight?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> I'm calling another Heel turn tonight, just got a weird feeling.


Who's your money on to turn heel?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

BrockTheOne said:


> I hope you realize by now, no one gives a flying fuck about swagger


:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

SP103 said:


> So what's the reasoning behind Rollins turning? Money?


MONEY



POWER




RESPECT WITH THE TECK


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A recap after 1 hour 50mins. How did WWE hold back so long!


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> MITB is really going to suck this year.


It will? I won't bother watching it then.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Who's your money on to turn heel?


Reigns. No idea why, just going with my gut.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/11CB43DBE71087961840610328576_2daf28db43f.0.3.6445970746923156747.mp4?versionId=wmRN5nSslzXdggh.AtVHnIUKIQUusCT2


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't think Cena will fight, he is not injured?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't know what input Triple H has, but I have a feeling that Kevin Nash would make a better talent person, pushing the right guys than Triple H. 


Wasn't it Nash that pushed Jay Lethal in TNA. 


WWE just seem to burying the wrong guys and put over the craps.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

gamegenie said:


> Man give him back his Real Americans theme music and ditch the Perry Saturn bullshit.


This. Swagger is not worthy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

> Also, Reigns is really not good on the mic. Have Ambrose talk for them until the guy can find his voice.


He actually did a decent job tonight, for the first time ever.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Never heard the saying "you don't piss in the wind".


ANd you from buffalo?

WTF


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

How is Rollins supposed to top Ambrose's promo? You need Punk-level skills to top that.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Considering the MITB match for the title seems crappy so far, I wouldn't mind them having another MITB match for a shot at the title with Barrett in it.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bring back Miracle for Cesaro


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Just realised Cena is going to be The Shield's partner.


Swollen eye apparently so probably not. But we all know Cena has amazing recuperation powers


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BrockTheOne said:


> I hope you realize by now, no one gives a flying fuck about swagger


Your originality is astonishing.

I hope you realize by now I really don't give a goddamn what about you or your opinions.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

A sit down interview with Cole? fpalm


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/11CB43DBE71087961840610328576_2daf28db43f.0.3.6445970746923156747.mp4?versionId=wmRN5nSslzXdggh.AtVHnIUKIQUusCT2


putin que c'est bon d'entendre quelqu'un parler le français


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

new theme?


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

SETH ROLLINS MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

New theme.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Let's just hope that this is a placeholder theme.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow this theme sounds like some generic late 90s WCW shit


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did Seth's music tape get stuck?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

New theme and suit!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Jobber music...bleh


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

What's up with this theme?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Awww, wanted Evolution music!


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

not a bad heel theme for Rollins


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What the fuck is that music. Just give him Line in the Sand.


Another bullshit move from WWE


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh God, they really gave Rollins generic jobber music?? GAY


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The fuck is with all these generic ass themes.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Liking the theme


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Awful theme.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

This is a weird ass theme song.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sounds like a theme from Sonic the Hedgehog 2

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Rollins with a new theme :mark:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't know what to think about this theme music.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

love that theme tho..................


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

This theme is bad....Urgh


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

What the fuck is that awful noise? :lmao


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Wank theme, what is that?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Awful theme. Jim Johnston slacking lately


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

New music for Seth


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Your originality is astonishing.
> 
> I hope you realize by now I really don't give a goddamn what about you or your opinions.


"Guys please, I really need to bring him up every time I smell the opportunity, even though he isn't even relevant anymore and whatever is being talked about? He's also not relevant to either"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Has Rollins used that theme before? I am really not feeling this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:ass


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

jobber theme


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Another lousy new theme fpalm

What is Joe Johnston thinking?


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

Don't mind the theme. It's not as good as the shields but it will do for a couple weeks until they find one to match his new persona.


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

sick theme for rollins holy


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This theme sucks. No vocals. No personality defining instrumentals. Just generic rock.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

They're probably gonna give him a 'real' theme eventually. Could be worse. He came out to just generic music for now. I don't expect it to be his permanent theme. 

Great promo from Seth as well. Excellent angle for him as a mastermind. Very nice. Very, very nice. 

"Face down in a ditch" ... Oooh ... "Golden boy" ... He just went there. Shots fired baby. These guys are currently at the pinnacle of the WWE and no one even comes close. (Since Bryan is out for now)


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Why do they always get shit themes when they leave groups.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Holy crap what an awful theme.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

His theme isn't worst then Cesaros, but it isn't that great..


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

That theme is garbage.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Brandough said:


> Wow this theme sounds like some generic late 90s WCW shit


How on Earth does this shit theme sound like anything from WCW

DDP
Goldberg
Chris Jericho
Raven
Harlem Heat - (Booker T)
Billy Kidman
Four Hourseman
NWO 
Hollywood Hogan
NWO Wolfpac

^

those theme songs rape half the WWE roster.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

"He was bigger than the Shield. They were holding him back. He'¢ the man."


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I can just imagine how mad the people who think wrestling is real and insulted Rollins over the past week on Twitter and Instagram are right now. :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> They're probably gonna give him a 'real' theme eventually. Could be worse. He came out to just generic music for now.


Unless he gets shafted in theme music like Cesaro has been.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Why didn't Seth Rollins just come out to Evolution's theme?


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Nice theme after the intro


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Hopefully he turns face again soon, so he can get the Shield music back.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This crowd needs to be collectively punched in the face now.
Fuck.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"The Golden Boy" :lol


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Rollins with dat suit.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck you, Rollins!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Only one television.


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

Quiet crowd.. not giving him much to work with.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Rollins ba gawd.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not a bad theme, just need some lyrics.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah .. not buying Seth's heel turn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Amber B said:


> This crowd needs to be collectively punched in the face now.
> Fuck.


WHAT...WHAT...WHAT.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

He is speaking the truth, can't blame him.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Hopefully jericho returns and has a spot.


Although, it would be a nice swerve to hear..






You'll hear this instead...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Darth Sidious said:


> Why didn't Seth Rollins just come out to Evolution's theme?


It sounds like with RKO in the money in the bank match and hhh taking the pay per off they are not actually putting rollins into evolution.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Now, that's a CRAPPY theme. fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why do I think that this is a rouse?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Seth's voice is so young sounding. Not sure if I can take it very seriously, but the promo ain't too bad right now.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Asfar as a heel promo goes, this is alright...


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Hopefully Rollins curb stomps Michael Cole


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Better ideas: 
HHH promised me the world
Shield lost their way 
I can beat both of them easily

But nope-He's playing God mode.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Although, it would be a nice swerve to hear..


Would mark...Would mark hard.


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

Seth is not that good on the mic. I'm not buying this promo at all.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Amber B said:


> This crowd needs to be collectively punched in the face now.
> Fuck.


Why? I mean, they haven't been the best crowd you could ask for, but they have been decent so far. At least, much better than the regular crowds we see week after week.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Awful theme. Jim Johnston slacking lately


CFO$ makes the songs now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SP103 said:


> Better ideas:
> HHH promised me the world
> Shield lost their way
> I can beat both of them easily
> ...


Well God _was_ his first wrestling name.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

You hear that Cena Evolve and adapt MOTHERFUCKER it's been 10 years


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> Hopefully Rollins curb stomps Michael Cole


:mark:


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Rollins is killing it


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Better ideas:
> HHH promised me the world
> Shield lost their way
> I can beat both of them easily
> ...


Yeah. I think this should be about his thirst for the title.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

That evil grin. Can't believe it, but Rollins just outshined Bray and Ambrose on the mic (ok maybe I'm exaggerating a little bit) 

Is this really the WWE I'm watching ... ? This much talent ... In a guy I wasn't even expecting o.0


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

They are going to milk Rollins getting beat for awhile. Awesome


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lol at people saying the MITB match for the title is gonna suck just because their little favs. aren't in it. JFC crybabies.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The promo isn't bad, but it just sounds fake. Like, he's kinda delivering it awkwardly.

It sounded like he said Jerome and Reigns for some reason. :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Would be interesting if Seth Rollins overthrows Triple H. 


That would be his over-turn to the top. 

Triple H thinks he's controlling the strings, he's going to get screwed.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

mattheel said:


> Asfar as a heel promo goes, this is alright...


I'm enjoying it!


"Just. Business. Partners." !!!


:bow


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Unless you're in a black metal band a black suit, black tie and shirt just doesn't work kids. Just an FYI when you go for that job interview.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Fo11ower91 said:


> Seth is not that good on the mic. I'm not buying this promo at all.


fpalm Better than any promo I heard from Cena in a LONG time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I believe in Seth Rollins...Yes I do.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Reaper Jones said:


> That evil grin. Can't believe it, but Rollins just outshined Bray and Ambrose on the mic.
> 
> Is this really the WWE I'm watching ... ? o.0


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Booooring just like your former brothers


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Man. Hes killing it. It obviously was not gonna have tge hoo-rah of Dean's great promo. Different tone, but hes nailing it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The only thing I believe in is Bolieving!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Rollins killed it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth's voice sounds like some cigarette smoking bingo announcer.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Great Promo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm all for troll Rollins.
"Don't forget the eye, Ambrose! You gotta get the eye!"


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rollins Da God 

This guy is fucking amazing, in the ring and on the mic.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Please not another heel turn


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hogan's the third man!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao what the fuck


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHAT


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mhm.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Thought Shield vs Wyatts would be the main event.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

cue cena


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

CENA TO MAKE THE SAVE. NEW SHIELD MEMBER CENA.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

It's the Wyatts. The Wyatts. OMG ... The crowd is dead. No reaction. OMG. Lol. Lol. WWE with the fail? What just happened?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Fuck the WWE


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Fuuuuuuuuuuck.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh jeezus.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

FUCK.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:fpalm


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

CENA!!!!!!1


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

And hear comes SuperCENA... fpalm


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

THE CHAMP IS HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEREEEEEEEEEEEE :cena5


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Cena :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

FUCKING ASSHOLE


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Ugh...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

FFS, Bray Wyatt is STILL feuding with Cena?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Damn, I knew it!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Cena to save the day and he gets a pop......y'all mad?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao ALL THE FUCKING TIME THIS NINJA TURTLE FUCK


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

nNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shock.


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

Go Cena!


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

NO, JUST NO. ENOUGH OF CENA.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Honestly, I thought Rollins and Reigns both had better promos than Ambrose.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Fuck my life


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Of course. Fuck. fpalm


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Cena out of nowhere unk3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Golden boy coming to save the shield :ti


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck...this. 

Cena aligns with Ambrose and Reigns. That site makes me sick.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

FUCK OFF CENA


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

OH boy. That was a mess.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

this motherfucker ...


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Are you fucking kidding me...?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Uh huh.....


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So that talentless fuck is here to leech off the Shield


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Fuck


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Cena joining the shield to replace Rollins?? lol


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Oh, of course.


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

I thought this was the shield, not the avengers!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That loss to Cena killed Bray's momentum. He's just sort of... there, now.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Fuck no. Fuck. No. No. Just fuck. No Fucking stay the fuck away from the Shield storyline .. FUCK Et alegjbajgnbae gjbrekgire;kibre; gbr

Oh well. Just when they had me hyped about something :draper2 

Tuned out. See you all next week.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fucking predictable. fpalm Why is this goof insisting on trying to bury the Wyatts?


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Everything Cena touches turns to shit. Goodnight, Shield.

Funny considering that Cena was one of the key people who the Shield beat over and over again, either in beatdowns or matches.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

CENA SAVING THE SHIELD everytime Cena sticks himself to the hot act fuck this guy.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Yup, Cena as usual.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Cena and Reigns & Ambrose together just looks plain silly.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, are The Wyatts going to work for The Authority now?


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

it's 2010...it's still 2010..fuck


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why why why?
Why does the "Tear Down The Establishment" group always do "The Authority's" dirty work?
Sigh..


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

That segment was great until Cena showed up.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


> Who will be the final 3?


Cena, Seth, & Bray Wyatt.

Seems pretty obvious. Unless Roman replaces Bray (overcoming some odds that the Authority places in front of him to get that spot). I don't think that will happen, though.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dean is like : "Why Cena? I would of took Sandow"


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:cena3 

Believe in that :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## crazypwny (Mar 13, 2012)

LOL, why was the Wyatt family even out there?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Remember when the SHIELD were focused on destroying Cena? Guess creative didn't either.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao

Cole being cut off.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hulk Hogan, Hulk Hogan comes aid the Shield and saves the day!!!!!


HulkacenaMania going wild in Minneapolis!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Eh, not surprised. At least it isn't Big Show.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

I really hope Reigns and Ambrose tell Cena they don't need his help.

Won't happen.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

A year ago I would have never thought this would happen. Atleast t's not ryback.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm Lame. Go away Cena, you fucking cunt. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Cena. Shield.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

fuck WWE for crowbaring Cena into every hot angle and having him save fan favorites to try and get cheap pops, get this fuckboy out of the ring.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Megalomaniac narcissist heel rollins is pretty cool


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

No Cena, just no!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I just logged in for the reactions. :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks god Cena is not on the WHC Ladder match


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

At least it's not the Big Show.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

he truly is wrestling's AIDs, he spreads everywhere and destroys anything that works


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Brandough said:


> Cena to save the day and he gets a pop......y'all mad?


No. I'm bored.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't tug on Cena's cape.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Ok, it happened. No main event for me today.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I call it :lmao

Juan cena to the rescue :lmao


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

Cena saves the day...once again lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What more life is there in Bray Wyatt that Cena absolutely insists on sucking out?

And he's gonna make Ambrose uncool by associating with him. This FUCKING guy. God almighty he sucks.


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

Never wanted cena to run in so bad in my life lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> Hulk Hogan, Hulk Hogan comes aid the Shield and saves the day!!!!!
> 
> 
> HulkacenaMania going wild in Minneapolis!


:lol


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Bray wyatt looks so fucking weak. He's totally going to eat the pin tonight as well. The shield even associating themselves with cena is awful.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

The biggest leech ever. Seriously, fuck right off. A disgusting abscess WWE need to get rid of.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

my god, first it was the usos and now he has to leech of the shield


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

biggest pop for cena in awhile. rollins did fine. i don't think he's a natural, but it was a solid B.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> So, are The Wyatts going to work for The Authority now?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Super Cena to The Rescue


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Annihilus said:


> fuck WWE for crowbaring Cena into every hot angle and having him save fan favorites to try and get cheap pops, get this fuckboy out of the ring.


words of wisdom :bow


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Shield and a mystery partner vs The Wyatts










The Shield and Cena vs The Wyatts


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The black hole is here, you guys.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

It seems like WWE has no direction in their storylines. It's like they do everything the day of.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

John Cena should start coming out to the tune: "When it comes crashing down and it hurts inside"


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

What ever happened to the Shield "solving the John Cena problem"?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Cena needs to fuck off!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


:StephenA


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

believe in :cena3


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice cena is turning tonight.. Nah he will destroy everyone in site


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena is the Madonna of wrestling.
Sucking the life out of all things new and cool.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Thanks god Cena is not on the WHC Ladder match


There can't be more qualifying matches next week? 

Did they say everybody is being announced tonight?


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

How come kane was not put in the mitb match like orton. How lame.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What more life is there in Bray Wyatt that Cena absolutely insists on sucking out?
> 
> And he's gonna make Ambrose uncool by associating with him. This FUCKING guy. God almighty he sucks.


I honestly can't see Ambrose going full Cenation. Remember the subtleties.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice, certainly gonna watch Main Event.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Amber B said:


> The Shield and a mystery partner vs The Wyatts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ti :ti


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> Cena joining the shield to replace Rollins?? lol


Yeah (no, but whatever).


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Rollins already downgraded to Main Event?


----------



## HardKor1283 (Mar 4, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Thanks god Cena is not on the WHC Ladder match


There's still three more spots to fill next week...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What is the point of Smackdown when you do rematches on Raw, let alone Main Event?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> There can't be more qualifying matches next week?
> 
> Did they say everybody is being announced tonight?


At least he is saved tonight :lol


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

Seriously?!!! WTH?! John Cena to save the Shield. Ugh, I would just rather them disband and go their separate ways.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aficionado said:


> I honestly can't see Ambrose going full Cenation. Remember the subtleties.


It doesn't matter. By associating with Cena, he's automatically considered uncool.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

WWE ya got to warn us ladies when you are gonna be showing sexy pics of Orton lol:faint:


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Rollins rejoins The Shield
They turn heel
Align with The Wyatts 
Cena AAs all 6 of them at the same time, sending them to TNA in the process
Wins the belts at MITB
I an hero


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Paige!


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Because of shitty sound quality from my speakers, I keep hearing Cole say "Steph Rollins".


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Nice, certainly gonna watch Main Event.


Rollins in a singles matchup. Awesome. Is he gonna wear his Shield attire or something different?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

They should just have Cena *join* the Shield and pin Bray clean on tv every week. At least that way, I could stop watching.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh, diva match, nice.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Fuck Cena


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

<3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paige time.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Rollins to cost the Shield the match hopefully. Never wanted the Shield to lose so badly, not their fault though.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Paige put the pussy away


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

OK, the only two remotely cool things left in WWE have just been gangraped by cena's multiple dicks of burial. This is some hentai level of fuckery here, Need to bury multiple guys? grow multiple cocks.

Speaking of cocks PAIIIIIIGGGGEEEEEE


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Divas save the show lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd like to do a porn with paige.


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

Piss break time


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Guys the shield just got 3 out of 4 of the top ratings segments on raw
9pm
10pm
overrun
Ummmm they never do that.
These guys are "IT" officialy


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

NOT THIS SHIT AGAIN


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Paige looks so delicious


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

HardKor1283 said:


> There's still three more spots to fill next week...


Yeah, but looks like he is going to continue with wyatt...At least tonight


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I swear I've seen this match before


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Aksana


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Paige vs Alicia Fox again


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

FREAKING AGAIN?!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Why? Give these girls some storylines already... *le sigh*


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol so now Aksana is suddenly Fox's BFF?

And for fuck sakes, stop with this version of Paige. Me wants Anti Diva.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Really WWE, you think teaming Reigns and Ambrose with Cena is a good idea?...... REALLY........REALLY


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paige vs Alicia fox pt.100


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Alicia Fox the king of Raw for a whole month.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Shady Chris said:


> Piss break time


You're gonna miss out on all of Fox' back-breakers though!


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

Alicia again? Why not someone different?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

After catching Smackdown briefly last week. I was certain WWE writers were hell bent on destroying the momentum they gave Alicia Fox.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

They should have tested cena with shield at a house show first.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Shield and Cena


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

I hate what they've done to NXT Paige. Her gimmick now consists of holding up the Divas title.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:ti

Paige vs Alicia Fox is the female Cena vs Orton.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It doesn't matter. By associating with Cena, he's automatically considered uncool.


Sweet fucking Christ, do you bleed hyperbole? You realize you're veering dangerously close to self parody, right?


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Paige still having to face this bitch fpalm


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Paige better win this!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cena rules !


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Hmm....anyone else think we might see Alicia lose, then throw a fit?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Who else would make sense to team up with The Shield against The Wyatts? Come on people. I bet some of you would lose your shit if Ziggler came out instead of Cena :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So Paige is only 21, damn she's just a kid.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

That Red said:


> At least it's not the Big Show.


*I'D PREFER THE BIG SHOW!*


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Paige loves showing the puss


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

Shouldnt kane be put into the mitb match directly too. In storylines he destroyed bryan what hhh couldnt do.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Cena leeched off Ryder, CM PUNK, RYBACK, Daniel bryan, Wyatt family and now The Shield always sticking on the hot act fuck this piece of shit, face of the company gets booed this bum wishes he can get Daniel Bryan's reaction each and every single week.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Aksana's been Tango'd


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> *Lol so now Aksana is suddenly Fox's BFF?*
> 
> And for fuck sakes, stop with this version of Paige. Me wants Anti Diva.


They've been tagging together on and off for months, dude.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope they don't make Rollins a cowardly heel.
Why are the Wyatt Family helping the authority?
And Cena in to save the day again.

:no: :no: :no:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Only thing I like about alicia fox is her northern lights suplexes. So pretty.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

rollin's should cut a quick promo before the match about how the shield have already lost their way. didn't we come together to create change and eliminate the john cena problem


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

-UNDEAD- said:


> *I'D PREFER THE BIG SHOW!*


I'd prefer a 2 on 3 handicap...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Aksana is fit


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Alicia Fox doesn't need a manager.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm generally concerned if Sheamus and Paige had a baby it would be the 3rd Anti-Christ.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

-UNDEAD- said:


> *I'D PREFER THE BIG SHOW!*


Come on, dude. You don't mean that.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

-UNDEAD- said:


> *I'D PREFER THE BIG SHOW!*



So would I, and I can honestly say that's the first time I ever said I prefer the Big Show for anything



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

did I just hear a 'we want Sable' chant? hahaha


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Anddddd back to the Stanley Cup we go. So the uncontrollable, anti-establishment Wyatt's come out for The Authority, and the baby-kissing, neon-wearing cheesy babyface joins the shit-kicking, all-in-black cool security force.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

This commentary...


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

I do hope though that the Wyatt/Cena feud is over with.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The actual fuck was that?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

AndJusticeForAll87 said:


> Rollins rejoins The Shield
> They turn heel
> Align with The Wyatts
> Cena AAs all 6 of them at the same time, sending them to TNA in the process
> ...


Orly?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Why does this bitch screaming turn me on?
:banderas


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

People thought once Paige came to the main roster, the divas matches would get much better...this was not the case.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't get why you need qualifications to be a wwe writer/creative member. This shit is so boring and it's the same shit every week. Same matches, same stories. These people really went to college for this?


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

Why is this match still going on


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why can't we have new and interesting things in WWE without Cena getting involved? The fact that people actually still like that fucking idiot is truly baffling to me. Don't they want to see new, fresh talent? It's fucking infuriating.

I'm tired of it now. He immediately sucks the excitement out of everything he sticks his nose into and yet idiots still buy into his shit.

His moronic fans and WWE's boner for him are the reasons why we can't have nice things.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Honest question. Is Aksana's character supposed to be retarded?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

<3 This move


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Man, Paige needs a better gimmick, i mean, he is just a "normal diva" now


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

cookiepuss said:


> Who else would make sense to team up with The Shield against The Wyatts?


frankly anyone

the focal point in that match are the Shield coping with Seth's betrayal, not Cena burying the Wyatt yet again


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I like that submission hold


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

boring


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm honestly more invested in Layla/Summer Rae than Paige right now.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wonder Paige Wins Again. The JL in full force tonight


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

fuck this boring pale cunt. awful match


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Good reactions for Paige.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alicia about to freak out, time to change the channel.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Paige's reaction :banderas


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

The Shield and John Leecher :side:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I swear I love that submission move and no one has broken it yet!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Incoming stupid fucking "tantrum".


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> I'd prefer a 2 on 3 handicap...


Best idea.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

bob311 said:


> did I just hear a 'we want Sable' chant? hahaha


I wish.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Alicia Is Raw.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Askana ... run.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

PAIGEWINSLOL


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh crap, what if Cena comes down to the ring in shield attire later on?

It probably won't happen; but I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

SOMEBODY CALL 911!!!!


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Alicia must have the hardest slaps in the business


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Aksana face turn, maybe? They did lose a face diva in Brie.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fucking best :lmao
I can't with this chick.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

First Seth turns on the Shield, no Alicia turns on Aksana

when will the madness end


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Alica took that man popcorn


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

had to turn it off. going to cancel the network too. fucking same old shit.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Free popcorn? =O


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even crazy black woman gets old after a bit.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Stone cold alicia


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Alica Fox: Making black people proud since 2014...something about what I just said doesn't sound right.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Raw is starting to remind me of 2009.


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

Alicia Fox needs to get off my tv.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> PAIGEWINSLOL


Too soon man lol.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

This is just fucking odd


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jobbing to popcorn!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Alicia steals Raw again.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok this is dragging on


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

For the first time ever Alicia fox is interesting.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just can't with this fuckery. :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is so god damn stupid.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

i think i've found my new fetish...


----------



## crazypwny (Mar 13, 2012)

Alicia's hairline confuses me.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I would eat it and won't say a word. LOL King.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Hopefully we never see Paige vs Alicia again.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> For the first time ever Alicia fox is interesting.


no


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

AJ Lee now being played by Fox (crazy) and Paige (anti diva gimmick)....


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Why do I love this so much?

Fuck


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TheFlyingGoat said:


> Hmm....anyone else think we might see Alicia lose, then throw a fit?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> Oh crap, what if Cena comes down to the ring in shield attire later on?
> 
> It probably won't happen; but I wouldn't put it past them.


Nah, he can't have it replaced with another vulgar colour every 3 weeks.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

hou713 said:


> Raw is starting to remind me of 2009.


Oh nah. Raw isn't that bad. 2009 was a nightmare


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

crazypwny said:


> Alicia's hairline confuses me.


That's because it's fake hair.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Alicia isn't very good.


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

cena in the center of the match graphic...ambrose and reigns off to the side...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Honestly, there's only so much they can do with this character of Alicia's. It's just...meh.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> I don't get why you need qualifications to be a wwe writer/creative member. This shit is so boring and it's the same shit every week. Same matches, same stories. These people really went to college for this?


Agreed, this is unbearable to watch sometimes. Watch 5-10 min, change the channel, come back, same shit as last week, it goes on and on, thank god the World Cup is coming.


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

This story is all about the shield yet cena's picture still goes in front. What a tool.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Aj couldn't get to this level of Crazy lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WTF? Alicia got AJ Lee beat in the crazy department.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

:ROFLMAO I can't...I just..can't


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Brandough said:


> Oh nah. Raw isn't that bad. 2009 was a nightmare


JAN - APRIL 2014 = GOAT 2010s it felt like.

post wm30 MAy > pretty much as cancerous as last year.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

To write for WWE programming you need a boatload of qualifications and experience working in TV... and this is what the few writers who have acquired such knowledge produce. It's actually embarrassing and really doesn't reflect well on the company.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

aksana was way too mellow. i'm digging alicia, but they're going overkill on the weekly batshit craziness. every other week would be better.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> had to turn it off. going to cancel the network too. fucking same old shit.


Then you'll want it back.

I hope this Cena thing is about as far as it goes in regards to him being involved in this whole Shield angle, it's just not right ... even I'm saying this!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Goldusto said:


> JAN - APRIL 2014 = GOAT 2010s it felt like.
> 
> post wm30 MAy > pretty much as cancerous as last year.


2012 around this time was much worse imo. Remember when Cena wrestled Cole and doused him in bbq sauce? BAD TIMES.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Rocky Mark said:


> frankly anyone
> 
> the focal point in that match are the Shield coping with Seth's betrayal, not Cena burying the Wyatt yet again


Yes, and The Wyatts got inserted by Triple H to give them the advantage, and Cena (Who was feuding with The Wyatts) decided to step up (WOW, such a babyface thing to do!)

Come on. You're only complaining because you dislike Cena. If The Shield and Ziggler got a win over The Wyatts tonight, I guess they wouldn't be "buried" but if The Shield did with Cena, "OMG CENA BURIED THE WYATTS AGAIN"

fpalm


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> To write for WWE programming you need a boatload of qualifications and experience working in TV... and this is what the few writers who have acquired such knowledge produce. It's actually embarrassing and really doesn't reflect well on the company.


I'd wager that 95% of this forum could write better TV than the monkeys WWE have in the back.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Then you'll want it back.
> 
> I hope this Cena thing is about as far as it goes in regards to him being involved in this whole Shield angle, it's just not right ... even I'm saying this!


Is not because of the shield...is because of the Wyatts


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

doesn't everyone already know patterson's gay?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jack to job, but glad he's on my tv. :mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I hear Swagger.. so Rose?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why isn't Swagger feuding with Rusev?


And jesus, we know that Pat Patterson is Gay, we've known for the past decade.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Swagger about to job to Santino :ti


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

If swagger loses here, I swear....


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This is the theme music face Cesaro should have had.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's a pizza my mind :lol The Sun would be proud of the pun


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

SWAGGERLOSESLOL


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Are they seriously trying to con us into believing Pat Patterson isn't out of the closet? No wonder I don't watch that stupid show.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

No way Swagger loses this.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

We all know Pat is gay FFS. 
Why did WWE split the RAs?
At least Swagger should be winning right?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Deport Santino sign :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Where's Emma?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I swear to fucking god if Swagger loses to Santino then I'm turning off RAW.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I honestly can't tell who I loathe more between these two.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was hoping to at least get a little Emma eye candy here....back to the Stanley Cup slaughter.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dat sign from Zeb. lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Santino :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Exported :lmao


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Deport Santino sign was hilarious.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Goddamnit Santino at least bring out Emma so I have a reason to give a shit about you.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Xevoz said:


> We all know Pat is gay FFS.
> Why did WWE split the RAs?
> At least Swagger should be winning right?


He's lose via Adam Rose interference.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

kaintei


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fucking JBL. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

C'mon, Swagger's jobbing guys. How am I the one being the most realistic about this?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Goldusto said:


> JAN - APRIL 2014 = GOAT 2010s it felt like.
> 
> post wm30 MAy > pretty much as cancerous as last year.


Nah, Raw hit it's absolute lowest point in 2012 when they had Cena vs Micheal Cole as a main event, with Cena covering Cole in BBQ sauce.

That period was worse than anything I saw in 2010, or even 1995 for that matter.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Santino is seriously underrated.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

I wish they would give Santino a legit gimmick. he is a good wrestler and obviously has charisma


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Is not because of the shield...is because of the Wyatts


I know, but my point is he needs to stay away from The Shield picture, move on to Rusev already, he's done his work with The Wyatts now.

Hopefully this is just a filler with the transition of the storylines.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*ZEB'S ALL LIKE....*


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

I can't stand this episode of Raw. All the people I loathe are getting camera time. At least Adam Rose is going to interrupt this.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Why isn't Swagger feuding with Rusev?
> 
> 
> And jesus, we know that Pat Patterson is Gay, we've known for the past decade.


What if he's coming out as STRAIGHT? :russo


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jack takes too much goddamn abuse, jfc.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Santino doesn't even bring out Emma with him anymore. :sad:


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> C'mon, Swagger's jobbing guys. How am I the one being the most realistic about this?


Nah, he'll get the win


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Swagger won. OH...MY...GOD.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

JACK THWAGGER HOW YOU FEELING?


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

Wow, Swagger actually won.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Thats how you do it Jack


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Phew. I don't like Swagger, but at least he beat Santino


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I like Santino more than Zzzwagger. One guy is entertaining the other is Jack Swagger.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Swagger actually won!?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> C'mon, Swagger's jobbing guys. How am I the one being the most realistic about this?


Come on, that was obvious. It's friggin Santino. Swagger hasn't reached that level yet (although he's facing those jobbers lol).


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Cena teaming up with The Shield makes me cringe!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why did he actually win


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Can they just fire Swagger already


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Swagger wins! Swagger wins!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Swagger isn't getting a great push at the moment. Could it be because he's one of JR's boys?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

#SWAGGERWINSLOL

:ti


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

HE USED THE GUTWRENCH! :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

They DIDN'T completely shit on Swagger? Shocking


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

He won a match with the gutwrench. :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Swagger won?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Getting slapped to Swagger = Spinach to Popeye


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

I almost marked for swagger.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Yay! Swagger actually won


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Swagger won a match? DAMN. It seems like ages.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Swagger is so good in the ring. Would love to see him face Rusev even though it will never happen.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Ha, see lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> C'mon, Swagger's jobbing guys. How am I the one being the most realistic about this?


:HHH2


----------



## Orange Juice Jones (Jul 19, 2011)

Deport Santino? Really?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't believe Jack Swagger was once made World heavyweight champion.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

There you have it. Cena teams with the Shield. And with that I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Hang on, why is Cena in the middle of the picture? He's just the hired gun.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't know what it says that I'm shocked Swagger won a match against Santino.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm content.

First Swagger's getting his ass slapped then his face. Wtf.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Cena literally makes me facepalm, he's done it for years now.

GOD DAMN.....*


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

We the People is over and Swagger can work. They really should give him an angle that doesn't suck. Win back the US Title for 'Merica?


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

No Adam rose tonight and still no Miz sighting? This sucks.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I know, but my point is he needs to stay away from The Shield picture, move on to Rusev already, he's done his work with The Wyatts now.
> 
> Hopefully this is just a filler with the transition of the storylines.


Oh yes,I understand now, I hope too. But I don't think he will stuck with the shield(i hope!!).


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

shouldnt there be a feud between Swagger/Zeb and Rusev/Lana instead of Adam Rose. oh well.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

That picture of Cena with The Shield just doesn't look right at all.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I can't believe Jack Swagger was once made World heavyweight champion.


I'm so happy I wasn't watching wrestling at that time lol.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Now that Cena's been announced as the savior of the Shield...I wish it was Big Show. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

I have zero interest in the main event and it's already 5:30AM in my country, so I think I'll go to sleep and watch the main event tommorow. Hopefully, nothing shocking happens.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena teaming up with The Shield? Again?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Please, have him win matches with the gutwrench from now on. It's just perfection.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Rather have Silhouette Alex Riley than Cena.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Super Cena and Super Reigns, The Wyatts are Doomed Tonight


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

I much prefer the gutwrench over the stupid and over used ankle lock.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

We the people chants during the match, too. Give me a moment. :banderas


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Paradise Hero said:


> I have zero interest in the main event and it's already 5:30AM in my country, so I think I'll go to sleep and watch the main event tommorow. Hopefully, nothing shocking happens.




Good choice, and I'd bet big money you're not going to miss jack shit. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

HHHbkDX said:


> Now that Cena's been announced as the savior of the Shield...I wish it was Big Show.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I would have bet money on that happening and Kane and Cena being added to the MITB match. I guess there is next week for the Kane and Cena thing. God, I hope I'm wrong. Maybe they put Show in the MITB match. Is that better or worse? I can't tell anymore.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Please, have him win matches with the gutwrench from now on. It's just perfection.


yes, his butt just pops out so nicely with that move :yum:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh...only 90%? 

(Yeah, I'm a dick).


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Is it bad that I literally want Dean Ambrose to SHANK THAT BITCH NAMED JOHN CENA!?!*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

ITS STING :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Who is Cody talking about, you think?


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Magnify? Magneto? lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Its Adam Rose I bet.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Watch it be Tyson Kidd in a mask :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seriously, how can Goldust now see this coming?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

It'll be Sandow dressed as Magneto again


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

It's half 3 over here. Tempted to go to bed


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cody's new Persona debuts next week


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Booker T.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Simone from NXT surely but who?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Sami Zayn!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's gonna be Doctor Shelby.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Sting will be Goldust's partner next week. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

this raw is a pain in the ass


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

My guess is Booker T.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

It'll be Adam Rose and the Exotic Express!

Don't be a lemon Goldust


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Reigns and Ambrose to turn on Cena so that next week Cena overcomes the odds in a 6 on 1 handicapped match against the Wyatt's and the reformed Corporate Shield?

:cena4


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

:yum:


Mainboy said:


> It's half 3 over here. Tempted to go to bed


Hey ED. x


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I DON'T UNDERSTAND EITHER STEPH


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

No one understands this shit, Steph.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

We don't understand either Steph


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> :yum:
> 
> Hey ED. x


Hey :yum: x


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Triple H has that "I win LOL" look. Ambrose or Reigns to turn?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Vickie.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't know why, but the treatment of Vickie makes me uncomfortable. It's fake, obviously, but still.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Shield


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SHE'S A BAWSE ASS BITCH!

BITCH!

BITCH!

BITCH!*


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

SuperStephWinsLOL!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is gonna be a lengthy match.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Main Event getting ages!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I hate how they bully Vickie.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Seems like they're giving the ME some decent time :draper2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Aw man, should've fired her Steph.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Kinda early for main event? Maybe something big actually is happening?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SIERRA HOTEL INDIA ECHO LIMA DELTA

CENA


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Main event is on early? Fuckery ensuing?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ambrose or Reigns to turn? I doubt it...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

ROLLINS AND AMBROSE VS THE SHIELD GUYS


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

HHH was laughing off camera.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Kevin Hart :mark:


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

lol botch


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*AMBROSE, SHANK THAT BITCH!

REIGNS, SPEAR HIS ASS TO HELL!*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Kevin Hart on Raw next week.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I wonder if Triple H's gaurentee's are as solid as Vince's.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kevin Hart :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kevin Hart Next Week


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

KEVIN HART
:ti


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Think Like a Man 2...I didn't even know there was a fucking first one!


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

John Cena teams with the Shield versus The Sh.. Wyatt family :clap


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Seriously...fire Michael Cole, fuck up after fuck up -_-


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Kevin Hart as Goldust's partner. Book it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"The shi-Wyatt family" Fucking vintage cole :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cock Ejit Numbnuts Asshole

CENA


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ugh Kevin Hart?

Well, we know who Sandow's working with next week. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Cunt!
Ego!
Nerd!
Asshole!

Cena...


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't expect a turn, Shield wins via DQ.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Kevin Heart is he related to Bert Heart?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

The Vicki bullying is old.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Kevin Hart is far more annoying than he is funny.


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

Good job, Cole, messing up who Ambrose and Reigns are facing....LOL


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

will kevin hart be jobbing to rusev next week? :hmm:


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Kevin Hart :mark: :mark:


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Abrose also turns heel, Super Cena and Super Reigns take down both MITB ladder matches and cena becomes WWE champ again, reigns HWC, Also they beat the Usos and become tag champs, IC champs and US champ so they can go conquer russia !!!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Kevin Hart hosting RAW next week


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

It didn't show anything here (UK) about Kevin Hart being on next week, though that's ace, I love Kevin Hart  

I missed the Cody segment too as I nipped downstairs to make a quick sandwich, what did he do?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

-UNDEAD- said:


> *AMBROSE, SHANK THAT BITCH!
> 
> REIGNS, SPEAR HIS ASS TO HELL!*


We shoud just accept it. Ambrose and Reigns are Cena's fancy new crutches...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, we know who Sandow's getting humiliated by next week.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MTVDTH said:


> SIERRA HOTEL INDIA ECHO LIMA DELTA
> 
> CENA


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Please, have him win matches with the gutwrench from now on. It's just perfection.


He should. It looks fucking beastly. I liked it when he would deadlift it when he teamed with cesaro. 

I think a sheamus/swagger feud would be good right now. I've never loved swagger, and I hate sheamus, but swagger going for the us title because an 'un-american' has it seems right.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

John Cena be like "Oh woobity woo! The Shield are my best buddies now!'


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe Dean turns and leaves Superman Cena alone with Superman Reigns? :cena4


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Guest Host = 30 second backstage skit + ~10 minute in ring segment.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

Can't wait for the debut of the Shiwyatt family.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Goldusto said:


> Abrose also turns heel, Super Cena and Super Reigns take down both MITB ladder matches and cena becomes WWE champ again, reigns HWC, Also they beat the Usos and become tag champs, IC champs and US champ so they can go conquer russia !!!


lol. OD! 

Well Cena is suppossed to Feud with Rusev and Big E, and if that's what he wants, i would expect that to happen by this year. so there's no time for all of that. i am a little intrigued as to why HHH is so confident this is the end of the shield though.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm predicting Kane/Seth Shenanigans


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Maybe Dean turns and leaves Superman Cena alone with Superman Reigns? :cena4




Might not mean much but when they advertise the upcoming house shows they have Dean and Roman vs Luke and Erick. Of course, card is always subject to change.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

YABAAAAAAAAAAADOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Champ is here!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Remember when people were suggesting that Cena turn heel and be the mastermind behind the Shield? 

Yeah...that Cena/Shield team up didn't quite turn out as I hoped. 

I hope Ambrose and Reigns fucking rip his head off.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I can feel the coolness evaporating from the Shield already. Let's go Wyatts!!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Cena is so ready to destroy the Wyatts again :lol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

LOL @ his fuckin towel. Jesus christ. He should just start carrying a credit card machine around...


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Incoming Ambrose/Reigns/Cena Triple fist bump :duck


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I love The Wyatts Entrance


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jahn Chena belongs with these two about as much as Santino..


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

I am only watching this for Harper and Ambrose chemistry.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

People saying they want an Ambrose turn or something, I really don't think anything like that should happen yet until we've seen this unfold at least, this is an exciting angle right now ... as long as they focus on The Shield and not others interfering within the feud that have no relevance to it what so ever.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TripleG said:


> John Cena be like "Oh woobity woo! The Shield are my best buddies now!'


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wyatt will join The Shield


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> Incoming Ambrose/Reigns/Cena Triple fist bump :duck


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Captain Edd said:


> Cena is so ready to destroy the Wyatts again :lol


The Wyatts have no intimidation factor at all. fpalm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Cornball
Earwig
Nerd
Asshole
CENA

Sigh, I feel this will suck regardless of performance.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I can't believe the Cena/Wyatt feud is still going! It's like the feud that will never end!


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

ambrose looks uncomfortable teaming with cena


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

As much as I'm annoyed with Cena teaming with Dean and Roman tonight, I really don't want Dean or Roman to turn on each other or for both of them to turn on Cena tonight. We know that Dean will be a heel eventually, but man that promo got Dean and Roman so over tonight as faces, sacrificing it for another "shocking" turn this quickly would cheapen Seth's turn. Not to mention, it would deplete the main event babyface pool even further considering they're without Daniel and Punk, and Ziggler is in the doghouse for some reason.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PowerandGlory said:


> ambrose looks uncomfortable teaming with cena


Do you blame him? :lmao


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

What the Shield can do is the same thing Undertaker did a long ago. (Big Show/Jericho vs DX vs Undertaker/Cena) 

Win the match, and attack Cena at the end saying, WE ARE NOT FRIENDS! GO HOME! (undertaker didnt say that but need to be said)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Look at all that booty meat.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SHAWN MICHAELS, GET YOUR ASS IN THERE!*


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

We've seen a better version of this match several times. Unless you're a Cena mark, why should you care?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This Raw is dropping ticket prices on Stubhub for MITB like nobody's business. Maybe I'll go.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

So who gets the hot tag?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

the Eater of Pushes and his lackeys of the night Vs. the last push he ate and his soon to be more popular than him family..


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ambrose is wrecking everyone.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Belladonna29 said:


> As much as I'm annoyed with Cena teaming with Dean and Roman tonight, I really don't want Dean or Roman to turn on each other or for both of them to turn on Cena tonight. We know that Dean will be a heel eventually, but man that promo got Dean and Roman so over tonight as faces, sacrificing it for another "shocking" turn this quickly would cheapen Seth's turn. Not to mention, *it would deplete the main event babyface pool even further considering they're without Daniel and Punk, and Ziggler is in the doghouse for some reason.*


Nevermind, they have Sheamus and Cena. Woo, everyone loves them right :vince4


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

LOL they are trying to recreate the Elimination chamber match where the crowd was going nuts for Shield and The Wyatt family shit ain't gonna work with CENA THERE MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

PowerandGlory said:


> ambrose looks uncomfortable teaming with cena



There is always a method to his madness.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Belladonna29 said:


> As much as I'm annoyed with Cena teaming with Dean and Roman tonight, I really don't want Dean or Roman to turn on each other or for both of them to turn on Cena tonight. We know that Dean will be a heel eventually, but man that promo got Dean and Roman so over tonight as faces, sacrificing it for another "shocking" turn this quickly would cheapen Seth's turn. Not to mention, it would deplete the main event babyface pool even further considering they're without Daniel and Punk, and Ziggler is in the doghouse for some reason.


That's exactly what I mean, we need to see this play out first, that's well jumping the gun for them to turn.


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

Why do Reigns and Ambrose have to partner with this jobber.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose is going to shine now.. the way Rollins used to shine, but with his own flavor.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joseph92 said:


> I can't believe the Cena/Wyatt feud is still going! It's like the feud that will never end!


And it's the feud that will never change on top of that. Cena's won all 3 matches. Even the one he lost...perhaps ESPECIALLY the one he lost.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*UNDERTAKER, WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU!?!*


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a feeling Brock will come out and destroy Reigns and Ambrose at the request of HHH. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Just gonna leave this right here


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Im thinking Ambrose will turn on Reigns. Just dont know when.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Save us Seth. Beat the shit out of Cena.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*LLLLLEEEEESSSSSNNNNNAAAAAAAAAARRRRR!!!!!*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Did someone hack that Digiorno or something? :lol
I will give it a follow for now, hell why not, Ziggs does.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

THAT marketing :lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Dean sold that kick like a boss!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HeatWave said:


> Just gonna leave this right here


I would say that's the undertaker, but the pizza would be super burnt.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow they mentioned Umaga. For a while, they acted like he never existed.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

can't get excited for these 6 man tag main events knowing it's gonna end in DQ/interference. 

only a matter of time before Rollins comes out.


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

I want Cena and the Shield to win but I also like the Wyatt family.. hmm


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

show some respect for Cena, that is our new WWE World Heavyweight Champion


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm sorry, but this is like watching Hulk Hogan team up with the Four Horsemen but with no conflict at all between the two forces that clearly don't fit together.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Big boot from Harper to Ambrose is one of the best things in 2014 WWE. Dean makes it look amazing every single time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ginger's ass in that jumpsuit is really distracting and obnoxious. Two big ass cantaloupes.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Wow they mentioned Umaga. For a while, they acted like he never existed.


Mentioned him a few times recently. On their YouTube, too.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Look at all that booty meat.


Your nasty ass comment again is more entertaining than knowing JOHN _BITCH ASS_ CENA is teaming with The Shield. lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Already marking for the following future feuds

Ambrose/Harper
Ambrose/Bray


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ugh.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

The octave differences in the Cena chants never gets old.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Love that move from Harper.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This has been a pretty awful main event so far. Match quality is pretty low.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Woah, Ambrose is selling well good tonight, first that kick then that face into the mat just then!


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Ambrose working the whole match for Cena and Reigns. 8*D


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The 'Let's Go Cena' chant sounds even more kiddyish and high pitched than usual, for some reason :lol


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

This has been a pretty boring show.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This match is so flat, just can't get into it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Not a bad match so far, but really, sadly, just wish they would get to the fuckery and get it over with.
:lol
Wow now that is the most pronounced pitch difference in that dueling chant I have ever heard in my life.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

NewLondon said:


> Im thinking Ambrose will turn on Reigns. Just dont know when.


In due time, it's inevitable.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Not feeling this match at all.

Can't wait for the Ambrose lariat to wake me up.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

Cena chants when he's on the apron? Ugh.

I really wish people would stop chanting the 'Cena sucks!' part too. WWE think it's some kind of embrace.. I'd rather we just ignore his existence until he disappears.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Already marking for the following future feuds
> 
> Ambrose/Harper
> *Ambrose/Bray*


Would be amazing if given proper mic time and kept away from teaming with John Cena.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

First time since the debut of the Shield is losing the cool factor to them by teaming with Cena.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I see Reigns is keeping his distance.

He really he doesn't want to step on Superman's cape. :HHH2


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

Cena to betray the Shield and join The Authority!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wouldn't it be beneficial to have Reigns work a bit longer in a match since...you know...they want him to be a solo star?


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

stupid crowd don't even know the other 5 guys names. pathetic


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DiGiorno Pizza @DiGiornoPizza · 37m

#RAW Cooking Instructions 1. Put a pizza on each corner of the ring 2. Wait for Kane to come out 3. Let his flames cook the pizzas #BOOM


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This is quite possibly the worst Shield match, already can tell they lack the ring general they once had. You have 2 hot tags and Ambrose who's good at getting his ass kicked, but nobody who can do things to get the crowd invested.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

I like how it literally is ONLY and I mean ONLY under 8s cheering for cena, the tones are so different.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Ugh.


*MAKE CENA GO AWAY MOMMY!!!!!*


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

This Raw has been an improvement surprisingly. A few decent matches, Sheild breakup aftermath and less awful filler. Sure Cena ruined it but look on the bright side.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That move by bray looks so fucking awesome.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Wouldn't it be beneficial to have Reigns work a bit longer in a match since...you know...they want him to be a solo star?


I've been saying the same thing. I understand why they let Rollins and Ambrose work the bulk of their PPV matches because well it's on PPV and they're trying to have the best match possible, but Reigns should be getting more minutes in the ring on TV. He's getting a huge push and he needs to improve.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Uh, did Roman just get injured?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Bray is actually looking like he's slightly losing a bit of weight if you notice, maybe he's wanting to tone down a little for more agility (even though the guy has got great agility as a big guy anyway!)


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena gonna get the hot tag- shoulder block, shoulder block, side slam, five knuckle shuffle, a little scuffle, AA out of nowhere. Pin. Win.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Super Cena Time :cena3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He so didn't want to really tag him :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

JBL was just fucking awesome there. Cole saying that Seth claims he built the Shield and not believing him yet he gave Seth the name the Architect.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena's going to get the hot tag and win the match. Even Reigns has been relegated from his normal duties


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Reigns just injured his leg...he got hit from behind by Harper and grabbed his leg right away...and hasn't been seen since.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Cena wearing Hulk Hogan underwear?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is boring.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

And there we go. One of Ambroses trademark spots, and all the crowd were too busy chanting for Supercunt to pop for it.

:cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Holy shit. Im gonna LOL if we get two hot tags.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Why the fuck do kids and women still like Cena? fpalm

He does absolutely nothing noteworthy on Raw now.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Nevermind Reigns is back.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Amber B said:


> He so didn't want to really tag him :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

TromaDogg said:


> Why the fuck do kids and women still like Cena? fpalm
> 
> He does absolutely nothing noteworthy on Raw now.


Bright colors, kid jokes


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So Reigns will be in a match for about 4 minutes. Again.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Sidewinder400 said:


> I'm pretty sure Reigns just injured his leg...he got hit from behind by Harper and grabbed his leg right away...and hasn't been seen since.


That's absolutely the last thing WWE needs right now.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Reigns hot tag incoming.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't get it? You would think that Brock's hometown would boo Cena out of the building, not cheer for him.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

terrible dropkick


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

WHAT WAS THAT :lol


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

This plays in my head every time I see Rowan.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So Randy Orton has the sweetest dropkick, Cena has by far the worst.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Booooooooooooooooooring


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Cena with the hot tag!????


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> That's absolutely the last thing WWE needs right now.


didn't he hurt his leg some time back? I know wyatt did


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

John Cena killed shield's hype


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Cena killed the Shield


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DiGiorno Pizza @DiGiornoPizza 10m

DOES AMBROSE LIKE THE SAME PIZZA TOPPINGS AS REIGNS? WITH NEW DIGIORNO DESIGN A PIZZA KITS IT DOESN'T MATTER #RAW 

:lol

These guys are having more fun than anyone else watching this show tonight I think.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Cena gonna get the hot tag- shoulder block, shoulder block, side slam, five knuckle shuffle, a little scuffle, AA out of nowhere. Pin. Win.


You forgot dat STF


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

This match is so flat. Couple of reasons: no seth clearly is making a huge difference. As well, the wyatts def dont have the mystique anymore. Credit Cena for that...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*KILL HIS ASS!*


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Did anyone catch Cena saying "Uppercut now!"


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

EDIT: Cena killed the Wyatts AND The Shield.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

CNN's breaking news account(Which is verified) retweeted this..Wow


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Okay, can they turn Rollins face again, the Shield need him badly.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This should never happen ever again. He's dragging them down.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I like how that fruity pebbles chant lasted for about 2.5 secs.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Okay, I'm not really that mad y'all :lol

But I don't like John Cena.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I fully hate Cena now. Used to defend this guy


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DiGiorno Pizza @DiGiornoPizza · 2h

IF BO DALLAS REALLY WANTED US TO BOLIEVE HE'D MAKE THE "O" ON HIS SHIRT INTO A PIZZA #RAW


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

They actually mentioned SHEILD beating down Cena. Wow.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

too many people doing fallaway slams now, they're tryna make it like a bodyslam or something.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Cena needs to quiet the eff down.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

just blatantly saw Cena call a spot come on atleast try


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

If proof was ever needed that Cena is a fucking vacuum for talent, you have it right here. 

the 2 biggest factions in the company, and everyone is chanting for Cena.

This is summerslam 2010 level of bullshit right here.


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

Lol cena talking.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena's killed the Shield, just by being with them.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cena talking to Bray throughout that dance thing, he makes it so obvious when he talks in the ring.


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

And the crowd dies


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Cena teaming with The Shield is like R-Truth teaming with Goldust earlier' :lawler

Er, no. Not really Jerry. fpalm


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

When did Cena become so obvious at calling the next spot? You could clearly hear saying suplex and dance.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Cena talks too frakking much [/botchamania]


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Double ugh.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ambrose is gonna turn on Reigns.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I figured Shield matches wouldn't be that good without Rollins.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wyatt's are getting well and truly buried here.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose reminds me of Wolverine, with Sabertooth's attitude.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

The apron dropkick is getting shittier and shittier.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

THE BOOTY CRACK SWEAT.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

cue Rollins.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Arrive, superman punch, spear, pin, repeat.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The sweat stain on Rowans' ass-crack is pretty nasty.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Love the running sister Abigail


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Someone needs to gif that Sister Abigail to Cena. :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Stad said:


> Ambrose is gonna turn on Reigns.


Oh yes.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

theykilledwyatts


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

That kick should have been it.
Wyatts should have won IMO


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

A superkick well that's new


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

SPEAR!


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Cena talks too frakking much [/botchamania]


You mean leeches and saps all the blood out of everything that is getting more over than him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

THIS IS NOT PREDICTABLE AT ALL.

Typical bullshit, the match never should've happened. It just proves the directionlessness of the Wyatt's.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Spear from Outta Nowhere


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Rowan needs a new attire.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

fpalm. Fuck this.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Just not selling that kick :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Welp. Poor Wyatts.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

CENA WINS

CENA WINS BA GAWD

And of course Cena is announced first.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena training reigns well.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Still in the grave Wyatt's :maury


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

That was an amazing main event, imho.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

2 and a half moves of doom and he just started his wrestling career. 
I don't hate the guy...but it's just silly now.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What is this? No fuckery anywhere?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

dat spear


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh fuck off. :cuss:

At least Cena didn't get the pin, so I'd best be thankful for that at least.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Stupid WWE that the Shield first win over the Wyatt Family


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

boooooo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That sight makes me sick. Ambrose and Reigns hand in hand with Cena in victory...yuck.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

So who's the top guy now that Daniel Bryan is gone.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Bleh


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"ok" match which is fucking disappointing since we had Ambrose/Reigns and the Wyatts in this..


I love how Ambrose is trying to ignore Cena as much as possible


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Yep official, Triple H's guarantees are not the same as Vince. Not fucking shit happened


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Bray Wyatt has truly become irrelevant. Thanks for destroying more new talent, man!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

So how long until they all stop wearing SWAT gear? I seriously hope never even though it would make no sense. At least keep it on Rollins.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Tuning in after Sony's press conference. Looks like Superman and Superboy have joined forces.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Awful fucking ending.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Eh...decent Raw. Not the best, but wasn't that bad either.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Roman the future.

you mad or nah?


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> Stupid WWE that the Shield first win over the Wyatt Family


2nd


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

To be fair, the highlight/ending of that match did showcase The Shield, thankfully! (Now let Cena go into his next feud!)

Was Ambrose's chin bleeding then???


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

Well that raw really sucked.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

this has to be in the top 5 for most shocking raw endings ever. it was a simple match


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cena looks out of place with Ambrose and Reigns


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Reigns looks pretty gassed despite barely doing anything.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

That match was horrible. Ambrose has to carry both Reigns AND Cena, he's good but not that good.


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> That was an amazing main event, imho.


Nice to see some positivity. I agree.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Better overall show from last week, obviously last week had the huge moment. But solid show overall tonight


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I really tried, but watching reigns wrestle is just insulting


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat superkick by harper :banderas


Dat no sell by reigns :shaq


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Good show


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> That was an amazing main event, imho.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSy5mEcmgwU


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Okay RAW. Definitely better than last week but there was still a hell of a lot of filler.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

I really didn't like that main event. Shame, because the show was decent up until that point.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Ambrose looked JUST like the Joker a minute ago.*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> What is this? No fuckery anywhere?


Well ok, my bad, aside from the obvious fuckery that Cena was even teamed with the shield.


Well aside from some really low points, it was a much more solid raw than last week.. which is saying very little I know, but it was better.

I give it about a 5.5/10


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Ok honestly I can't be arsed with this anymore

Wyatts are irrelevant

Cena celebrating like HE won, about 1 minute 20 after when he got wtf KO by running sister abigail. No selling Wyatts finish again.

I suppose this was Brays punishment for injuring him the other day.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

kanechampion said:


> Well that raw really sucked.


C'mon dude, it wasn't that bad, now.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The main event was fine as a match but I don't like what they're doing with the Wyatts. Not. At. All.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Timpatriot said:


> Better overall show from last week, obviously last week had the huge moment. But solid show overall tonight



Agreed with this, last week meh show with a great ending, this week good show with a meh ending 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DrewForever said:


> You mean leeches and saps all the blood out of everything that is getting more over than him.


I like Shield and Wyatts, but Cena is way more over than either faction.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose wanting nothing to do with Cena = homeboy doing his homework and remembering that he doesn't like that mofo.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Osize10 said:


> I really tried, but watching reigns wrestle is just insulting


Ikr... Fuckin terrible... Jesus Christ.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

raw was missing something...can't quite put my finger on it...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

OK raw, nothing special

I like this 2piece shield, don't think it will last past august though


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

The ending of the show has highlighted The Shield, you all probably saw my vibes in regards to Cena being here with them, however they have highlighted The Shield at the end of that which is good.

On Backstage Pass now, Cena is gone from the arena and Ambrose and Reigns are still celebrating/highlighting the show .... hopefully this is just a transition between storylines for Cena so that he could have been a part of the show.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

The Wyatts :maury
Thinking they'll be Okay :HA
Thinking they gained something out of that Cena fued :maury


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Guess I'm the only one who enjoyed the main event.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> raw was missing something...can't quite put my finger on it...


Good booking and storylines? That's been missing for a while


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

I mean look at big show and others, Team mates have KO'd eachother after the match, like they are enemies etc, 

Shoulda dirty deeds Cena, to show that They still are not on the same page. but instead we get a house show/dark match ending. That basically was what it was, a Dark Match main event.


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I like Shield and Wyatts, but Cena is way more over than either faction.


Because he won't let anyone else get over. It's always like oh it's getting hot out there. Better fly in super Cena to douse those flames. He's getting to Hogan WCW levels almost.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Goldusto said:


> Ok honestly I can't be arsed with this anymore
> 
> Wyatts are irrelevant
> 
> ...


Dude, Cena stood back then on that, it pissed me off that he was there with The Shield but he actually stood well back then and left the arena while The Shield were still celebrating (as seen on Backstage Pass).


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Decent Raw tonight, Now can't wait to see Kevin Hart on Raw next Week


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's a little weird they had Big Show return last week only to do nothing this week. Not that I'm complaining, just sayin.

And no Adam Rose is a little weird too.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I hope the two man Shield don't last very long.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:lol at the negativity. The main event was pretty good and apart from some of the throw away matches on RAW, this was a very enjoyable show.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Guess I'm the only one who enjoyed the main event.


no, I liked too


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Guess I'm the only one who enjoyed the main event.


It was a good match but SHIELD + Cena should have lost to that Superkick.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

At this rate, Bray's going to be needing a stepladder to get out of the grave Cena's digging for him.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

No offense to Cena fans, but i'm watching the Raw post-show and there is just something about a fat, middle aged guy wearing a Cena shirt that makes me sick.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Dean's immediate reaction to Cena holding up their arms seemed...annoyed? "Awww, fuck."


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

This motherfucker don't need to be doin' no dropkicks...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> I hope the two man Shield don't last very long.


Didn't feel right. I'm now starting to re-think the whole Rollins heel turn, i was for it last week, after tonight, ummm...


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Average RAW for me. Some good moments. Some bad ones. Some good matches. 6/10


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Booker. Shut up.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

2 weeks ago : Lets go harper
this week nothing.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> No offense to Cena fans, but i'm watching the Raw post-show and there is just something about a fat, middle aged guy wearing a Cena shirt that makes me sick.


God forbid an older, fat guy watches wrestling.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> The Wyatts :maury
> Thinking they'll be Okay :HA
> Thinking they gained something out of that Cena fued :maury


You're a fool. Just working with Cena elevates you. Bray Wyatt is going to join Damien Sandow, Dolph Ziggler, Ryback and Wade Barrett in the main event, just give it time to play itself out. Cena is a team player, he looks out for the best interests of the talent. If he didn't like Bray Wyatt, he wouldn't have worked with him.

:cena3


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Also, what was the point in turning Rollins heel if you're not going to do anything with him? He's already been relegated to Main Event.


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi my name is John Leecher. When ever your getting over in the WWE, don't worry. I will always fly in to leech off you, and then leave you dry, without creative direction. I also do shit six man tags, where i will stand on the apron for most of the match. Then on the hot tag i will perform my vintage shoulder tackles. Just one of my five moves of doom. Some times if i really want to try, which is pretty much never. I will throw in a piss poor drop kick as my lame attempt at originality.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao

They told Reigns not to swear on Backstage Pass.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ambrose and reigns just killed it in that interview

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Roman Reigns is turning into Kevin Nash. 


and him and Ambrose are making Triple H look like a old prune.


I also think the The Shield is setting up Evolution for fail. I don't believe for a second that Seth Rollins is on Triple H's side. They are playing them just like Triple H use to do back when he was DX.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> God forbid an older, fat guy watches wrestling.


I think it's the man on the t-shirt in synergy with the fatness and middle agedness that really gets me. I'm not exactly svelte myself.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Decent Raw, as good as most.

:mark: Cesaro in the MITB, would love if he won. :mark:

If either Cesaro OR Rollins ended up champ, I'd be happy.

Good main event, Sheamus vs. Barrett was great (too bad BNB lost tho), Dean killed it on the mic and even both Seth and Reigns gave pretty good ones.

Didn't bother with Bray's promo tonight. They're all starting to sound the same.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That's not PG Roman Reigns!


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> That's not PG Roman Reigns!


PG= Purge Greatness


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Honestly, Swagger won a match so this RAW was fine by me.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

DrewForever said:


> Hi my name is John Leecher. When ever your getting over in the WWE, don't worry. I will always fly in to leech off you, and then leave you dry, without creative direction. I also do shit six man tags, where i will stand on the apron for most of the match. Then on the hot tag i will perform my vintage shoulder tackles. Just one of my five moves of doom. Some times if i really want to try, which is pretty much never. I will throw in a piss poor drop kick as my lame attempt at originality.


Seeing as how Cena actually is in a feud (that should end soon) with Wyatt and he took a Sister Abigail while Reigns cleared house this just comes off as unnecessary bitching


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Come back soon, Daniel. I miss you so much.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

genocide_cutter said:


> So who's the top guy now that Daniel Bryan is gone.




Bryan's time is up, and his time is now. You can't see him, his time is now!


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> Seeing as how Cena actually is in a feud (that should end soon) with Wyatt and he took a Sister Abigail while Reigns cleared house this just comes off as unnecessary bitching


I more call it unconstructive venting at the vacuum of lack of creativity. These guy's can hold there own and don't need a giant leeching fruity pebble to help get them over.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Bryan's time is up, and his time is now. You can't see him, his time is now!


It's time to change the channel!


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Xevoz said:


> Seeing as how Cena actually is in a feud (that should end soon) with Wyatt and he took a Sister Abigail while Reigns cleared house this just comes off as unnecessary bitching



But of course it had to be SuperReigns to get the 2 moves of doom and the spear for the win.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Goldusto said:


> But of course it had to be SuperReigns to get the 2 moves of doom and the spear for the win.


You won't see people complaining about that. Nope just OH CENA SO EVIL, CENA WORSE THAN DEATH etc...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Its funny how in Minneapolis WWE just wrapped it up after that ending with The Shield beating the Wyatt Family. 

But last week we got a bonus dark match following the end of RAW, Cena vs Bray Wyatt.

No post RAW dark match tonight.


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> You won't see people complaining about that. Nope just OH CENA SO EVIL, CENA WORSE THAN DEATH etc...


Not as clichéd as that though i see your point. He's part of a large problem with the product. But i think it's becoming very apparent he want's to leech off everyone who is getting over. He just can't give up the spotlight.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> You won't see people complaining about that. Nope just OH CENA SO EVIL, CENA WORSE THAN DEATH etc...


Maybe because Reigns hasn't been doing this shit for the last 9 fucking years.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Honestly, Swagger won a match so this RAW was fine by me.


You judge a RAW on whether or not Swagger jobs or beats a jobber? Lol.


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Maybe because Reigns hasn't been doing this shit for the last 9 fucking years.


A stellar point sir. You know it's old when Cole saids vintage.

Waiting for that vintage Brogue Kick any day now.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You're a fool. Just working with Cena elevates you. Bray Wyatt is going to join Damien Sandow, Dolph Ziggler, Ryback and Wade Barrett in the main event, just give it time to play itself out. Cena is a team player, he looks out for the best interests of the talent. If he didn't like Bray Wyatt, he wouldn't have worked with him.
> 
> :cena3


DAT OPTIMISM! 




I mean... DAT SARCASM! :cena4


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Bo Dallas needs to get stunned. He's so lucky he's wrestling in these times. If he been around 14 years ago, he'd be a target for the stunner. We wouldn't have to suffer through his match because it would get interrupted by Austin, who would shift the focus to his agenda and who ever he's feuding with. 

How come we have no Superstar today with that type of dominance. I sort of feel CM Punk and Brock Lesnar could have been the two Superstars to do that today, if they were around.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> DAT OPTIMISM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarcasm? Me? Never. John Cena has clearly proven himself a credit to the industry and a man who only wants to help people. If somebody can't make it after they feud with the top guy, too bad. That's not his fault, it's theirs. There's only one person responsible for your booking and that's you, talent always rises to the top.

:cena3


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Fuck rhis company. Cena replaces Rollins? It had to happen.


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sarcasm? Me? Never. John Cena has clearly proven himself a credit to the industry and a man who only wants to help people. If somebody can't make it after they feud with the top guy, too bad. That's not his fault, it's theirs. There's only one person responsible for your booking and that's you, talent always rises to the top.
> 
> :cena3


Helping kids with cancer when it's PG keeps you at the tops and brings in da moneyz.


----------



## Barbaric Thug (Jun 10, 2014)

I was watching Raw tonight, but I got excited about one comment by a member here about Seth still being a member of the Shield and him deceiving triple H. Now, imagine if Seth got into the MITB match and of course Triple H will not help anyone because if he helped Orton, then Seth would be mad, and if he helped Seth, then Orton would be mad. So in the match Seth is about to lose and then the Shield comes and back him up and make him win revealing that they were deceiving triple H. Well, IMO that would be some great shit. If Daniel Bryan is not going to have it, then the Shield is the one who deserves it after Bryan, and for the storyline, it would be great like making Triple H going out crazy.

This raw was normal, not so good not so bad. I liked how Cena looked after the match like Reigns and Ambrose are disgusted from him. Even the tag Ambrose made with Cena was because Reigns was hit before and not there. Cena looked multiple times disappointed because they did not tag him. Even when they won, they never showed interest in sharing the celebration with Cena. These moment made my day after they announced that Cena is their partner. I was hoping for someone in NXT like Sami Zein or if someone returned like CM Punk or Chris Jericho. But Superman Cena always stick his nose where it doesn't belong.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cena is Hulk Hogan. 

and this time there won't be a nWo because there is no new kliq in WWE. Everyone is afraid of Stephanie McMahon and HHH backstage.


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Cena is Hulk Hogan.
> 
> and this time there won't be a nWo because there is no new kliq in WWE. Everyone is afraid of Stephanie McMahon and HHH backstage.


He is the latter Hogan. And he's got to get his win back over the goat brother.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sarcasm? Me? Never. John Cena has clearly proven himself a credit to the industry and a man who only wants to help people. If somebody can't make it after they feud with the top guy, too bad. That's not his fault, it's theirs. There's only one person responsible for your booking and that's you, talent always rises to the top.
> 
> :cena3


Thank god this was recently posted here, saved me the trouble of hunting it down:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Barbaric Thug said:


> I was watching Raw tonight, but I got excited about one comment by a member here about Seth still being a member of the Shield and him deceiving triple H. Now, imagine if Seth got into the MITB match and of course Triple H will not help anyone because if he helped Orton, then Seth would be mad, and if he helped Seth, then Orton would be mad. So in the match Seth is about to lose and then the Shield comes and back him up and make him win revealing that they were deceiving triple H. Well, IMO that would be some great shit. If Daniel Bryan is not going to have it, then the Shield is the one who deserves it after Bryan, and for the storyline, it would be great like making Triple H going out crazy.
> 
> This raw was normal, not so good not so bad. I liked how Cena looked after the match like Reigns and Ambrose are disgusted from him. Even the tag Ambrose made with Cena was because Reigns was hit before and not there. Cena looked multiple times disappointed because they did not tag him. Even when they won, they never showed interest in sharing the celebration with Cena. These moment made my day after they announced that Cena is their partner. I was hoping for someone in NXT like Sami Zein or if someone returned like CM Punk or Chris Jericho. But Superman Cena always stick his nose where it doesn't belong.


that's a brilliant idea. :agree:

and it was me who said don't have hold your breath on Rollins leaving Shield, it has rouse written all over it. 

Kind of like Corporate Outlaws, or Corporate HBK, deep down they were degenerates pulling wool over the Corporate bosses eyes. Triple H of all people should realize this. 


Now get the word out!

Bo Dallas do you Bo-lieve in the Stone Cold stunner? :austin


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> You judge a RAW on whether or not Swagger jobs or beats a jobber? Lol.


Of course not. However, it can certainly make me more optimistic and attentive. And I actually liked the main event. And RVD vs BNB and the dynamic of Aksana and Alicia Fox as well as Layla vs Summer Rae.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DrewForever said:


> Helping kids with cancer when it's PG keeps you at the tops and brings in da moneyz.


Cena is such a stand up guy. Broadcasting how much he helps out cancer patients to stop himself from getting booed.


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Cena is such a stand up guy. Broadcasting how much he helps out cancer patients to stop himself from getting booed.


That's why he can do this to every guy in the locker room he screws over.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Cena is a fucking cancer. He kills everything he touches. I can't remember the last time someone benefited from feuding with or being involve in a storyline with Cena. Barrett, Ryder, Kane, Ryback, Del Rio, Sandow, and now Bray Wyatt are all examples of how they all came out looking more weak and as a joke after their feud with Cena.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> You judge a RAW on whether or not Swagger jobs or beats a jobber? Lol.


I think even I would have flew off the handle if Sucktino would have beat Swagger this week! I maybe one of the few but I really like the Real Americans gimmick, I want to see a whole stable of it! Zeb sells it like a master! #We The People


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> that's a brilliant idea. :agree:
> 
> and it was me who said don't have hold your breath on Rollins leaving Shield, it has rouse written all over it.
> 
> Kind of like Corporate Outlaws, or Corporate HBK, deep down they were degenerates pulling wool over the Corporate bosses eyes. Triple H of all people should realize this.


It would be pretty cool, but given WWE's complete lack of direction, I have a hard time seeing them pull such a complicated plot these days. I don't think they see their audience as being intelligent enough to understand what's going on without keeping it very simple, and having a hundred recaps even then.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

don't care what anyone says...in any capacity, WWE needs Bryan 100% healthy and back in the damn ring working!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Missed RAW due to X-Men: DOFP (which was fucking astounding by the way :done), but I heard that Bryan D's been stripped of the belt. I was a sad panda for a staggering 20 seconds until I found out who will succeed him as the WWE WHC:










Mah big homie Vacant. :mark:

YOU STILL GOT IT! :clap
YOU STILL GOT IT! :clap
YOU STILL GOT IT! :clap


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> don't care what anyone says...in any capacity, WWE needs Bryan 100% healthy and back in the damn ring working!


I don't disagree at all, I hope he recovers fast and they can put his belt(s) back on him before Summerslam.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Missed RAW due to X-Men: DOFP (which was fucking astounding by the way :done), but I heard that Daniel B's been stripped of the belt. I was a sad panda for a staggering 20 seconds until I found out who will succeed him as the WWE WHC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, that's all you missed. Consider yourself lucky, you saw something much more valuable than Raw. I would see Days of Future Past every Monday instead of watching Raw if I could afford it.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Best Raw in a long time!


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Shield promo on backstage pass was great. As usual I love their cocky aloof attitudes during their backstage segments. This raw was ok. Better than last week. Not sure where they're going with the titles at this point still. So that should be interesting to watch unfold at least.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DiGiorno Pizza @DiGiornoPizza · 3h

HEY BROCK LESNAR DON’T BREAK THE UNDERTAKER’S STREAK THEN DISAPPEAR. THAT’S LIKE EATING A PIZZA & LEAVING ALL THE CRUST #DiGiorNOYOUDIDNT

Amazing, a pizza bunch gets it more than Vince ever will.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

> @WWEZeb
> A WORD OF [email protected] @RUSEV...AFTER TONIGHT, YOU TWO COMMIES JOINED OUR DEPORTATION LIST. #WeThePeople ARE LISTENING.


Looks like there may be a Swagger/Rusev feud brewing after all.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Closed the streaming and went to sleep when they announced Barrett vs Sheamus for the qualifying match.

I was more or less like this:


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

MTVDTH said:


> Looks like there may be a Swagger/Rusev feud brewing after all.


Let's hope. Could actually be interesting. Plus Zeb vs. Lana on the mic sounds like it has potential as well.

Tonight's RAW, again, was pointless for the most part. The MITB Ladder match is so predictable. Does anyone really want to see Sheamus in it?

And where are they going with Alicia? If they're going to give her all of this tv time, might as well put the belt on her already and let Paige chase her. I know they had to drag her character out until MITB, but they could at least be doing something a little different with it. I also see she got a new titantron but is still stuck with that Maria-reject theme...


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

.MCH said:


> Does anyone really want to see Sheamus in it?.


Triple H.

unk2


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Seth in dat black suit :bow


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

RM Dandy said:


> Closed the streaming and went to sleep when they announced Barrett vs Sheamus for the qualifying match.
> 
> I was more or less like this:


ahhhh!!!

you need to warn people before posting that...whatever it is


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This show was decent and a lot better than last week. Enjoyed The Shield's promo after they destroyed 3MB especially Ambrose's part. Rybaxel finally picking up a win, Zack Ryder getting TV time in a squash lost to Rusev, the Usos beating Fandango and Damien Sandow who continues his "cosplay" gimmick. I wonder if that is his actual gimmick now. I enjoyed the Sheamus/Barrett match although I don't like the result. Tired of Sheamus winning, Cesaro's match against RVD was decent too. Alicia Fox with her tantrums and lastly, I'm not sure if I like the main event result. The Wyatt Family deserve better. They been losing to Cena too much now. It sucks that Daniel Bryan had to give up the WWE World Heavyweight Title. But at least we dont have to see him feud with Kane still. Not sure if Bryan will be Champ again this year. Won't be surprised.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Well RAW was real underwhelming tonight. The fast forward bottom was in action for a bit of it. Sheamus vs Barrett 1000000 or how many matches these guys have had now. Have no interest in Rusev squashing jobbers now, Lana looked amazing as usual and is more over than Rusev. Cena completely destroyed my interest by leeching off Ambrose and Reigns. Cena and Wyatt likely isn't over, please save us from more shoveling. Seth Rollins was the highlight of the show for me, great promo, awesome suit, looked completely villainous and his mannerisms were great. Ambrose was great as well but Rollins surprisingly killed it on the mic, I loved how he refered to Ambrose and Reigns as business partners instead of Brothers. I'm sold on Heel Seth more than ever now. RAW was decent though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> C'mon, Swagger's jobbing guys. How am I the one being the most realistic about this?


Not this time. My ni**a said fuck that silly cobra shit.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

That "Push Cena" sign :lmao

Ambrose killed it on the mic :mark: and Reigns sucked, those damn expressions :lmao

Damn, BNB not qualifying :side:

That continuous sell of Paige as great Divas champion :lol

Sandow was golden with that dance, he even got a pop :dance


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Pretty much crap RAW, given the development of the two biggest storylines
- DB stripped despite numerous options to keep the title on him.
- Rollins coming out and saying basically what was expected from him to say. No Evolution, no 3rd member of The Shield, blind pairing between Cena and Shield just to get Cena cheered. WTF?


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Frigging Barrett should have won. Stop stunting people's growth. They are getting over with their own ideas and hard work. Barrett has deserved better for years. He is now over, almost to a tweener level at the moment as he is insulting the audience less and his opponents more.

Push Cena sign hahahahahaha. That young lion.

I could hear the Shield fan girls screaming out in pain when Cena joined them... I did like how Ambrose and Reigns didn't shake his hand at the end. I was also picturing them talking on the apron saying they are happy Cena is taking a beating while they recoup. They know how tough (kayfabe) Cena is and won't get pinned, so they allow him to get the crap kicked out of him, and then pick their spots for the win.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Getting a new champion? Can't complain about that.

Sheamus over Barrett? fpalm

Ambrose promo was awesome, Reigns' was solid aswell.

Rollins was also very good on the mic, very strange seeing him in the suit but well done.

Cesaro vs RVD was solid.

Mainevent was ok, kinda anti-climatic was waiting for more to happen.

Overall, pretty average show, crowd was decent.


----------



## The Zeitgeist (May 14, 2014)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Best Raw in a long time!


I strongly disagree. This episode had some solid matches and promos, but for weeks now, storyline progress has been pretty damn sluggish and convoluted. This is why I'm not calling Seth's heel turn brilliant yet.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

So the first three guys in the ladder match are Del Rio, Orton and Sheamus? Nice, i'm sure i could hear the guys in the nosebleeds have a conversation when those guys are in the ring.

John Cena needs to fuck off asap. The Wyatts got basically no reaction, Cena's shovel got another young talent. I kind of figured that he would be the third partner, the guy is shoved down our throats like buckleys on a sick afternoon. 

You know, i tried, i tried to look at Wrestlemania 30 as if Bray would get a win back over Cena at the next PPV, however, you might as well had Bray lose that one too instead of this overbooked Cena had the match won 20 times bullshit, then again at the last PPV. It's complete garbage, the WWE will be so much better off when that clown retires.

Sheamus pulling out the Cena-like finish to his match where he was basically dead for the final 2 minutes or so was cringe-worthy. Turn him heel, you could hear a rat piss on cotton when his music hits. 

Now, onto the good stuff! - Ambrose absolutely killed it, like i said in another thread, that wasn't Ambrose, that was Jon Moxley. This guy could be the modern day Piper/Pillman, so much damn potential, lets hope they don't ruin it.

Reigns was decent, not great, but it was one of his better promo's. The guy is definitely a bad ass, he just needs to work on his delivery.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

I think the storyline development has been slow because they're still working on where everything is going to go. I feel like the original plan was to keep the shield together a bit longer but since Bryan is going to be out for an extended period, they needed something big to happen ASAP. I honestly don't know if the WWE has a long term plan for anything that is going on right now and they're just kind of feeling out a few different directions.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Ambrose on the shtick was fantastic. Rollins' explanation was very believable and he sold it well. Don't particularly like him as a suit guy though tbh. Was pretty happy that Ambrose & Reigns didn't really go above & beyond recognising Cena as a tag partner. I'm glad the spotlight remained largely on them and not Cena.

Paige's win was one of her best, getting in some serious aggression, but fuck! The champion fades off into the night and the loser again gets more than enough character development time the champion badly needs. Give Paige the chance to develop her character you fucking clueless bell ends.8*D

Rusev & Bo are seriously boring the fuck out of me now, as is this Cody/Goldust storyline, although to a lesser extent.

Sheamus/Barrett was a good match but Sheamus was always going over. Cesaro/RVD wasn't great but at least there's one guy in the title ladder match that isn't a stale boring champion.

Not fussed about the title being taken off Bryan. It was the right thing to do and some fans just need to see sense.fpalm There needs to be a champion and Bryan can't take a risk with his neck. I just hope that they don't go with another Cena or Orton boring reign. The recycled joke of a monster Kane as interim until Bryan returns would be just as bad.

They have the chance to do something different and to avoid another boring champion, I hope they capitalise on Rollins' heel turn and give him the title for a while. It's the perfect opportunity in what's a bad situation, and there's no real exciting options anyway.


----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

Great Raw, had great promos by the Shield boys and Rollins and a great main event. Totally had a lot of feuds in the mid card from top to bottom and the continuation of pushes for new talent and those who have resurfaced.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> C'mon, Swagger's jobbing guys. How am I the one being the most realistic about this?


WWE is a mixed plate when it comes to Swagger - but you're right. They're not going to push him anywhere near any of the championship belts. He'll be put into the second MITB match where he'll job to whomever is the winner. It's a bit sad really given that they had some really logical things for him to do. 

How Rusev/Lana and Swagger/Zeb are not feuding right now is beyond me. Maybe they're gonna build it up for Summerslam? Keeping my fingers crossed. Then it would make sense why they haven't pulled the trigger on it yet.



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I know, but my point is he needs to stay away from The Shield picture, move on to Rusev already, he's done his work with The Wyatts now.
> 
> Hopefully this is just a filler with the transition of the storylines.


Rusev vs Cena shouldn't happen till after WM31 if you ask me. If they give it more time, it'll pick up serious momentum. I wanna see Zeb vs Lana go back and forth on the mic before that. If they don't let them exchange political views, then it'll be a huge missed opportunity. Come on. It writes itself. Toss in a Hacksaw Jim Duggan and Sgt Slaughter beatdown and you have a historical heel making moment.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Rollins and Ambrose killed it with their promos. Awesome stuff from both guys. Reigns was great too imo. The opening segment was highly enjoyable in the way of the performances by Hunter and Steph. They're such fantastic trolls and it makes for entertaining promos. Layla/Summer Rae stuff was fun. Lana BURYING the fuck out of Obama had me :lmao. Fantastic. I really like what they've done and are doing with Rusev. I always stop for his brief segments and when the time comes for somebody to eventually match up to him it should be great **cough CENA cough**. I said should be great. But it looks like Cena is going to be involved with the Authority going forward so there's that for everybody to bitch about instead. Gutted about Bryan but he needs to heal up. It's such a shame that the result of all this has been an utterly shit title reign. I look forward to his return. 

Pretty good Raw for my money. I look forward to next week.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## the_quick_silver (Aug 16, 2007)

Reaper Jones said:


> WWE is a mixed plate when it comes to Swagger - but you're right. They're not going to push him anywhere near any of the championship belts. He'll be put into the second MITB match where he'll job to whomever is the winner. It's a bit sad really given that they had some really logical things for him to do.


Is there really going to be a second MITB match? Nothing was mentioned about that on RAW. And having Cesaro on the World Title Ladder match, I kinda doubt whether there is really one.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

The Ambrose/Reigns chuckle when Dean got too intense after his promo and dropped his mic was humorous.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

God damn, that Ambrose promo. :mark: It's about time he was given more time on the mic.

I fell asleep during this show though :lmao Missed everything from Alicia Fox's entrance to the main event. The only parts I enjoyed were Sheamus/Barrett and Ambrose/Reigns promo.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

Ambrose ramping up the crazy and gurning was hilarious, best part of that entire promo

:clap


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

the_quick_silver said:


> Is there really going to be a second MITB match? Nothing was mentioned about that on RAW. And having Cesaro on the World Title Ladder match, I kinda doubt whether there is really one.


It's heavily rumoured ... and these are the kind of rumours I tend to trust more than most. They probably didn't announce it because it's a pretty big decision to book two matches especially when the case holder and champion have all kinds of interaction possibilities --- not only that, they're being forced to book a brand new champion since Bryan's status was undetermined until now. Their delay in announcements just makes me believe even more that Bryan was likely originally slated for a long term reign .. *sigh* 

I wouldn't be surprised if they just held back on the announcement till they've worked it all out.


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

Few personal thoughts from RAW.

Sheamus beating Barrett didn't make a lot of sense to me. I was hoping that Barrett might be able to challenge for the big boy title soon, but it doesn't look like that is going to happen. However, Bryan lost to Wyatt before winning the title, so maybe they are just mixing it up. Guess I'm just not a fan of Sheamus.

Cena coming out and helping The Shield was terrible. As a million others have said, his shtick is old and stale. I really am sick of him. A massive heal turn would be the only way that I can see to freshen up his character. Again, I'm not saying anything innovative here. Not really interested in debating how many wristbands he sells either.

The jury is still out, but I liked Rollins better in The Shield. Corporate Rollins seems forced...of course I said that about JBL when he transitioned out of the APA, and that turned into an amazing character. So, I will watch his progress. Perhaps he can be a great heal, we shall see.

Now for the positives. Ambrose was the highlight of the show for me. Simply brilliant. I wish his first words were, "My name is Jon Moxley." Fantasy booking aside, this promo was what everyone has been suggesting his potential was. 

I also enjoyed HHH and Stephanie's bit, and Harper getting some more mic time is great.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

That Ambrose promo was tremendous, really well done. Reigns also had a good one. And as usual, I enjoyed the Authority's promo.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1--kVylRHOk This vid is great, Der Landvogt spricht!


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

If only something exciting happened, this would have been a great show. I wish someone would have turned heel in the main event. After Reigns picked up the victory for his team and they celebrated a little:

A. Reigns and Ambrose should have beaten down Cena and delivered some type of new tag team finishing move. Later in the week let Ambrose explain they don't need help from anyone and they certainly do not need a third member. Their brother stabbed them in the back, but that doesn't mean they are going to start befriending everyone, especially John Cena. In fact, they are going to keep The Shield more tightly knit than ever before. Let Ambrose explain the John Cena problem is still very real, and like their problems with The Authority, soon, all injustices will be dealt with. Let this build to Cena/Ambrose and HHH/Reigns at Summerslam. And just for shits and gigs, I would put Rollins in the main event for the WHC in some form or another.

OR

B. CENA SHOULD HAVE TURNED HEEL~!! If Cena started a fight with Ambrose and Reigns that would have been EPIC, cue Evolution's music and out comes Orton, Rollins and Triple H. This new alliance would beat down Reigns and Ambrose and put them through tables, etc. This could lead to The Authority/Evolution 2.0 of Triple H, Orton, Rollins and Cena (simply going by "Cena" now). This would allow Triple H to take on a more of Ric Flair role of the group and be limited in the ring. This could also lead to a cool alliance of Reigns/Ambrose and the Wyatt family.

Okay enough dreaming


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Just looked up the Ambrose and Reigns promo and the Rollins promo due to missing RAW. VINTAGE Moxley tweaked out mic work rite thurr :clap and Reigns' references and even his expressions were fitting, so kudos to them both.

Rollins in that suit and tie (shit tie shit tie) was cool and a nice touch, although I did get a chuckle at being reminded of the whole "turn heel = rock a business suit immediately after" schtick. His promo was good as well, so I'm definitely hooked on where fallout of The Shield leads to.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Bo Smeagol


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Are we supposed to forget that Cena used to face the Shield with two random partners every week?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

epbbi said:


> Are we supposed to forget that Cena used to face the Shield with two random partners every week?


and lost every time.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

they should dump milk on layla every raw before she comes out to the ring. she looked fucking hot as hell with her dress all wet and huggin her body. her thighs were killing me.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ambrose Reigns Rollins and Wyatts as usual steal the show. Everything else was boring. Well Paige was entertaining again too.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

the answer to "why Seth why?" is he is the best of the 3, and probably the best in the company atm, excluding HHH who is an all time great and is out of rankings.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't get it.

Daniel Bryan was stripped of his title and he didn't knew. How could he not have known? And WHO got the belts away from Daniel Bryan?

When will we get a new and unified belt instead of those two allready in use? I mean, when the unified title was introduced, it was in a ladder match at Tables, Ladders and Chairs. Now it is hung above the ring yet one more time and it still hasn't been United into one belt.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2093633-looking-back-at-seth-rollins-pre-wwe-life-as-tyler-black?utm_campaign=tsiphone&utm_medium=referral&utm_source=twitter.com
Good article!
He completely deserves the spotlight that he has right now.


----------

